# American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????



## EdwardBaiamonte

because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.

A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.


----------



## Truthseeker420

dumbest in the world?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Truthseeker420 said:


> dumbest in the world?



yes, speaking hyperbolically of course. You know better than to debate a conservative don't you? I like to see that some liberals can learn.

Why not read up then come back as a conservative under another name?? There is no shame  in personal growth. You don't want to be a liberal all your life do you??


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Right because pay for merit is not a progressive movement toward improving education.


----------



## del

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumbest in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, speaking hyperbolically of course. You know better than to debate a conservative don't you? I like to see that some liberals can learn.
> 
> Why not read up then come back as a conservative under another name?? There is no shame  in personal growth. You don't want to be a liberal all your life do you??
Click to expand...


you're an american, yes?

QED


----------



## bobcollum

The majority of dumb Americans are more lazy than unintelligent and live in a society where excelling in school earns you the nerd label, and all the wedgies that come with it.


----------



## AmyNation

We are 14th. Not the dumbest, but places like Canada, the uk, Australia,  and every major Asian nation are kicking are butts.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

del said:


> you're an american, yes?



yes but why be so afraid to say why you ask?????? What does your fear tell you??????


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.



Your title is factually incorrect.  We do not have the dumbest kids in the world.  If you want to argue that we rank near the bottom of industrialized nations in terms of the education quality, despite the fact that we put the second most amount of money towards it than any nation in the world, that would be a fair point.  We definitely aren't getting the bang for our buck.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

bobcollum said:


> The majority of dumb Americans are more lazy than unintelligent and live in a society where excelling in school earns you the nerd label, and all the wedgies that come with it.



yes and the liberal solution is the liberal union status quo! Its touching the way these treasonous liberal devils love our kids so much!!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

AmyNation said:


> We are 14th. Not the dumbest, but places like Canada, the uk, Australia,  and every major Asian nation are kicking are butts.



Case and point "our" butts.    (I'm just messing with you)


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your title is factually incorrect.  We do not have the dumbest kids in the world.  If you want to argue that we rank near the bottom of industrialized nations in terms of the education quality, despite the fact that we put the second most amount of money towards it than any nation in the world, that would be a fair point.  We definitely aren't getting the bang for our buck.
Click to expand...


yes its exactly like health care!! The liberals have socialized it and it works like the Soviet Union  and Red China worked when they were socialized.


----------



## bobcollum

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of dumb Americans are more lazy than unintelligent and live in a society where excelling in school earns you the nerd label, and all the wedgies that come with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes and the liberal solution is the liberal union status quo! Its touching the way these treasonous liberal devils love our kids so much!!
Click to expand...


Uh, no.


----------



## Peach

Two broad, unfounded conclusions in one KIND of a sentence; why not shoot for THREE?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

bobcollum said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of dumb Americans are more lazy than unintelligent and live in a society where excelling in school earns you the nerd label, and all the wedgies that come with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes and the liberal solution is the liberal union status quo! Its touching the way these treasonous liberal devils love our kids so much!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no.
Click to expand...


uh no????????????? let me quess , you're a liberal!! Gee, how did I know that??


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

The _status quo_ is supported because a lot of people in government benefit from preserving it and politicians get support both politically and financially by keeping it propped up.  That is why public sector unions should have never been allowed to exist and why FDR warned us about allowing it.  The public school system today does not exist for the benefit of American children; it exists for the benefit of public school employees.


----------



## AmyNation

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are 14th. Not the dumbest, but places like Canada, the uk, Australia,  and every major Asian nation are kicking are butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case and point "our" butts.    (I'm just messing with you)
Click to expand...


Lol!


----------



## idb

Dumbasses!!!


----------



## bobcollum

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes and the liberal solution is the liberal union status quo! Its touching the way these treasonous liberal devils love our kids so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh no????????????? let me quess , you're a liberal!! Gee, how did I know that??
Click to expand...


Probably because we've talked here on the board several times.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> yes its exactly like health care!! The liberals have socialized it and it works like the Soviet Union  and Red China worked when they were socialized.



Our health care system has not been socialized.  The federal government has unconstitutionally intruded into it, but it has not been socialized in the true sense of the word.  We do not have a single payer government run system.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The _status quo_ is supported because a lot of people in government benefit from preserving it and politicians get support both politically and financially by keeping it propped up.  That is why public sector unions should have never been allowed to exist.  The public school system today does not exist for the benefit of American children; it exists for the benefit of public school employees.



yes, unions shipped 10 million jobs off shore with their high priced goods and now they are making sure another 10 million jobs are shipped off because our kids are too stupid to hold jobs.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes its exactly like health care!! The liberals have socialized it and it works like the Soviet Union  and Red China worked when they were socialized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our health care system has not been socialized.  The federal government has unconstitutionally intruded into it, but it has not been socialized in the true sense of the word.  We do not have a single payer government run system.
Click to expand...


yes but modern socialism or the transition to modern socialism merely involves taking more and more control since the Constitution and our loyality to it prevent a full scale revolution .  

Norman Thomas quotes:  
The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism. But under the name of 'liberalism' they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist program, until one day America will be a Socialist nation, without knowing how it happened.


This was precisely the tactic of infiltration advocated by Lenin and Stalin.[3] As Communist International General Secretary Georgi Dimitroff told the Seventh World Congress of the Comintern in 1935: 
"Comrades, you remember the ancient tale of the capture of Troy. Troy was inaccessible to the armies attacking her, thanks to her impregnable walls. And the attacking army, after suffering many sacrifices, was unable to achieve victory until, with the aid of the famous Trojan horse, it managed to penetrate to the very heart of the enemys camp."[4] 

C. S. Lewis on Diabolical Democracy, Socialism, and Public Education « Conservative Colloquium 


Buckley endorsed Chambers analysis of modern liberalism as a watered-down version of Communist ideology. The New Deal, Chambers insists, is not liberal democratic but revolutionary in its nature and intentions, seeking a basic change in the social and, above all, the power relationships within the nation.


----------



## idb

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes its exactly like health care!! The liberals have socialized it and it works like the Soviet Union  and Red China worked when they were socialized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our health care system has not been socialized.  The federal government has unconstitutionally intruded into it, but it has not been socialized in the true sense of the word.  We do not have a single payer government run system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes but modern socialism or the transition to modern socialism merely involves taking more and more control since the Constitution and our loyality to it prevent a full scale revolution .
> 
> Norman Thomas quotes:
> The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism. But under the name of 'liberalism' they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist program, until one day America will be a Socialist nation, without knowing how it happened.
> 
> 
> This was precisely the tactic of infiltration advocated by Lenin and Stalin.[3] As Communist International General Secretary Georgi Dimitroff told the Seventh World Congress of the Comintern in 1935:
> "Comrades, you remember the ancient tale of the capture of Troy. Troy was inaccessible to the armies attacking her, thanks to her impregnable walls. And the attacking army, after suffering many sacrifices, was unable to achieve victory until, with the aid of the famous Trojan horse, it managed to penetrate to the very heart of the enemys camp."[4]
> 
> C. S. Lewis on Diabolical Democracy, Socialism, and Public Education « Conservative Colloquium
> 
> 
> Buckley endorsed Chambers analysis of modern liberalism as a watered-down version of Communist ideology. The New Deal, Chambers insists, is not liberal democratic but revolutionary in its nature and intentions, seeking a basic change in the social and, above all, the power relationships within the nation.
Click to expand...


Oooohhhhhh!!
So it's "modern" socialism!

Far be it from Republicans to embrace anything "modern".


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

idb said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our health care system has not been socialized.  The federal government has unconstitutionally intruded into it, but it has not been socialized in the true sense of the word.  We do not have a single payer government run system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes but modern socialism or the transition to modern socialism merely involves taking more and more control since the Constitution and our loyality to it prevent a full scale revolution .
> 
> Norman Thomas quotes:
> The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism. But under the name of 'liberalism' they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist program, until one day America will be a Socialist nation, without knowing how it happened.
> 
> 
> This was precisely the tactic of infiltration advocated by Lenin and Stalin.[3] As Communist International General Secretary Georgi Dimitroff told the Seventh World Congress of the Comintern in 1935:
> "Comrades, you remember the ancient tale of the capture of Troy. Troy was inaccessible to the armies attacking her, thanks to her impregnable walls. And the attacking army, after suffering many sacrifices, was unable to achieve victory until, with the aid of the famous Trojan horse, it managed to penetrate to the very heart of the enemys camp."[4]
> 
> C. S. Lewis on Diabolical Democracy, Socialism, and Public Education « Conservative Colloquium
> 
> 
> Buckley endorsed Chambers analysis of modern liberalism as a watered-down version of Communist ideology. The New Deal, Chambers insists, is not liberal democratic but revolutionary in its nature and intentions, seeking a basic change in the social and, above all, the power relationships within the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhhh!!
> So it's "modern" socialism!
> 
> Far be it from Republicans to embrace anything "modern".
Click to expand...


no idea what you mean, do you????????????????????


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes its exactly like health care!! The liberals have socialized it and it works like the Soviet Union  and Red China worked when they were socialized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our health care system has not been socialized.  The federal government has unconstitutionally intruded into it, but it has not been socialized in the true sense of the word.  We do not have a single payer government run system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes but modern socialism or the transition to modern socialism merely involves taking more and more control since the Constitution and our loyality to it prevent a full scale revolution .
Click to expand...


I'm not disagreeing that ObamaCare was a step towards Socialism, but you claimed they already socialized it and that is simply false.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

bobcollum said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh no????????????? let me quess , you're a liberal!! Gee, how did I know that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because we've talked here on the board several times.
Click to expand...


no because  you found "Uh, no" to be a meaningful response!!!!!!!!

See why we are positive a liberal will be slow, so very very slow!!


----------



## bobcollum

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh no????????????? let me quess , you're a liberal!! Gee, how did I know that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because we've talked here on the board several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no because  you found "Uh, no" to be a meaningful response!!!!!!!!
> 
> See why we are positive a liberal will be slow, so very very slow!!
Click to expand...


You mistake my apathy towards your inanities for a lack of something substantial to say. 

I'm waiting on you.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our health care system has not been socialized.  The federal government has unconstitutionally intruded into it, but it has not been socialized in the true sense of the word.  We do not have a single payer government run system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes but modern socialism or the transition to modern socialism merely involves taking more and more control since the Constitution and our loyality to it prevent a full scale revolution .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that ObamaCare was a step towards Socialism, but you claimed they already socialized it and that is simply false.
Click to expand...


Well lets face it, Medicare Medicaid VA Schip, and anti-competitive regulation of health insurance is tantamount to socialism.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

bobcollum said:


> You mistake my apathy towards your inanities for a lack of something substantial to say.



too stupid, you're willing to discuss you apathy as if anyone cares about it but not defend idiotic liberalism. Gee I wonder why?? 



bobcollum said:


> I'm waiting on you.



too stupid!! Why be so afraid to exactly what you are waiting on. what does your feal tell you??


----------



## rdean

This is so strange.  Our science is the best in the world.  But in Red States, they want to include mysticism into the science class and only a tiny 6% of scientists are Republican.

The most strange.  If you do any searches, you can find scientific organizations made up of blacks, Hispanics, gays and other minorities.  But you can't find a single one of "conservative white scientists" or "Republican scientists".

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/29/opinion/republicans-against-science.html

The reason blacks and Hispanics and others make these organization is to encourage youngsters to develop the same interest in science they have.  Only Republicans have no interest.  Except to corrupt science.  That's their plan.  Corrupt science.


----------



## idb

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes but modern socialism or the transition to modern socialism merely involves taking more and more control since the Constitution and our loyality to it prevent a full scale revolution .
> 
> Norman Thomas quotes:
> The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism. But under the name of 'liberalism' they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist program, until one day America will be a Socialist nation, without knowing how it happened.
> 
> 
> This was precisely the tactic of infiltration advocated by Lenin and Stalin.[3] As Communist International General Secretary Georgi Dimitroff told the Seventh World Congress of the Comintern in 1935:
> "Comrades, you remember the ancient tale of the capture of Troy. Troy was inaccessible to the armies attacking her, thanks to her impregnable walls. And the attacking army, after suffering many sacrifices, was unable to achieve victory until, with the aid of the famous Trojan horse, it managed to penetrate to the very heart of the enemys camp."[4]
> 
> C. S. Lewis on Diabolical Democracy, Socialism, and Public Education « Conservative Colloquium
> 
> 
> Buckley endorsed Chambers analysis of modern liberalism as a watered-down version of Communist ideology. The New Deal, Chambers insists, is not liberal democratic but revolutionary in its nature and intentions, seeking a basic change in the social and, above all, the power relationships within the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhhh!!
> So it's "modern" socialism!
> 
> Far be it from Republicans to embrace anything "modern".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no idea what you mean, do you????????????????????
Click to expand...


Only that the general thrust of so much of the Conservative ideology is a return to medieval thinking.
They must regret the demise of witch-burning.
Mr Akin has already proposed trial by ordeal.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

rdean said:


> This is so strange.  Our science is the best in the world.  But in Red States, they want to include mysticism into the science class and only a tiny 6% of scientists are Republican.
> 
> The most strange.  If you do any searches, you can find scientific organizations made up of blacks, Hispanics, gays and other minorities.  But you can't find a single one of "conservative white scientists" or "Republican scientists".
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/29/opinion/republicans-against-science.html
> 
> The reason blacks and Hispanics and others make these organization is to encourage youngsters to develop the same interest in science they have.  Only Republicans have no interest.  Except to corrupt science.  That's their plan.  Corrupt science.



a liberal smart enough to change the subject rather than defend the liberal status quo that has made our kids the dumbest in the civilized world


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

idb said:


> Only that the general thrust of so much of the Conservative ideology is a return to medieval thinking.



 too stupid even for a liberal. Our Founder's philosophy  about limited government was created in the late 18th Century when they lived. I swear only a liberal could be dumb enough to think that the 18th century was medieval!! 

See why we are 100% positive that a liberal will less than slow!!!


----------



## Peach

AmyNation said:


> We are 14th. Not the dumbest, but places like Canada, the uk, Australia,  and every major Asian nation are kicking are butts.



Compare populations, government control of both education AND the so called test "results"; PLUS the percentage of the populace that remains in school past age 12,  then write about it.


----------



## del

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only that the general thrust of so much of the Conservative ideology is a return to medieval thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid even for a liberal. Our Founder's philosophy  about limited government was created in the late 18th Century when they lived. I swear only a liberal could be dumb enough to think that the 18th century was medieval!!
> 
> See why we are 100% positive that a liberal will less than slow!!!
Click to expand...


only an idiot, like you for example, would confuse the founder's philosophy with the garbage that currently passes for conservative "thought".


----------



## del

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're an american, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes but why be so afraid to say why you ask?????? What does your fear tell you??????
Click to expand...


have someone explain to you what QED is an acronym for and get back to me, eddie.


----------



## idb

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only that the general thrust of so much of the Conservative ideology is a return to medieval thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid even for a liberal. Our Founder's philosophy  about limited government was created in the late 18th Century when they lived. I swear only a liberal could be dumb enough to think that the 18th century was medieval!!
> 
> See why we are 100% positive that a liberal will less than slow!!!
Click to expand...


You're right of course.
The Founders did live in the 18th century.
It's a pity that so much "modern" conservative thinking starts from there and goes back 300 years or so.
"Burn her!!! Let her burn!!!!" Ahh, those were the days, right?


----------



## rdean

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so strange.  Our science is the best in the world.  But in Red States, they want to include mysticism into the science class and only a tiny 6% of scientists are Republican.
> 
> The most strange.  If you do any searches, you can find scientific organizations made up of blacks, Hispanics, gays and other minorities.  But you can't find a single one of "conservative white scientists" or "Republican scientists".
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/29/opinion/republicans-against-science.html
> 
> The reason blacks and Hispanics and others make these organization is to encourage youngsters to develop the same interest in science they have.  Only Republicans have no interest.  Except to corrupt science.  That's their plan.  Corrupt science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a liberal smart enough to change the subject rather than defend the liberal status quo that has made our kids the dumbest in the civilized world
Click to expand...


I agree that many children of the conservatives are the dumbest in the civilized world.  Their parents insist:

GOP Opposes Critical Thinking: Party platform paints original ideas as a liberal conspiracy - The Austin Chronicle

*"Knowledge-Based Education  We oppose the teaching of Higher Order Thinking Skills (HOTS) (values clarification), critical thinking skills and similar programs that are simply a relabeling of Outcome-Based Education (OBE) (mastery learning) which focus on behavior modification and have the purpose of challenging the students fixed beliefs and undermining parental authority."*


----------



## idb

rdean said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so strange.  Our science is the best in the world.  But in Red States, they want to include mysticism into the science class and only a tiny 6% of scientists are Republican.
> 
> The most strange.  If you do any searches, you can find scientific organizations made up of blacks, Hispanics, gays and other minorities.  But you can't find a single one of "conservative white scientists" or "Republican scientists".
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/29/opinion/republicans-against-science.html
> 
> The reason blacks and Hispanics and others make these organization is to encourage youngsters to develop the same interest in science they have.  Only Republicans have no interest.  Except to corrupt science.  That's their plan.  Corrupt science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a liberal smart enough to change the subject rather than defend the liberal status quo that has made our kids the dumbest in the civilized world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that many children of the conservatives are the dumbest in the civilized world.  Their parents insist:
> 
> GOP Opposes Critical Thinking: Party platform paints original ideas as a liberal conspiracy - The Austin Chronicle
> 
> *"Knowledge-Based Education  We oppose the teaching of Higher Order Thinking Skills (HOTS) (values clarification), critical thinking skills and similar programs that are simply a relabeling of Outcome-Based Education (OBE) (mastery learning) which focus on behavior modification and have the purpose of challenging the students fixed beliefs and undermining parental authority."*
Click to expand...


Reads a bit like the education manifesto of the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## uscitizen

bobcollum said:


> The majority of dumb Americans are more lazy than unintelligent and live in a society where excelling in school earns you the nerd label, and all the wedgies that come with it.



Yeah and jerks like Romney give the wedgies.


----------



## blimpo

uscitizen said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of dumb Americans are more lazy than unintelligent and live in a society where excelling in school earns you the nerd label, and all the wedgies that come with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and jerks like Romney give the wedgies.
Click to expand...




Wrong....Romney would hire someone to give the wedgie.

Then he could fire him and be innocent and smile.

Money is a wonderful thing ain't it.....


----------



## ScienceRocks

rdean said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so strange.  Our science is the best in the world.  But in Red States, they want to include mysticism into the science class and only a tiny 6% of scientists are Republican.
> 
> The most strange.  If you do any searches, you can find scientific organizations made up of blacks, Hispanics, gays and other minorities.  But you can't find a single one of "conservative white scientists" or "Republican scientists".
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/29/opinion/republicans-against-science.html
> 
> The reason blacks and Hispanics and others make these organization is to encourage youngsters to develop the same interest in science they have.  Only Republicans have no interest.  Except to corrupt science.  That's their plan.  Corrupt science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a liberal smart enough to change the subject rather than defend the liberal status quo that has made our kids the dumbest in the civilized world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that many children of the conservatives are the dumbest in the civilized world.  Their parents insist:
> 
> GOP Opposes Critical Thinking: Party platform paints original ideas as a liberal conspiracy - The Austin Chronicle
> 
> *"Knowledge-Based Education  We oppose the teaching of Higher Order Thinking Skills (HOTS) (values clarification), critical thinking skills and similar programs that are simply a relabeling of Outcome-Based Education (OBE) (mastery learning) which focus on behavior modification and have the purpose of challenging the students fixed beliefs and undermining parental authority."*
Click to expand...


MMmmm, many of the southern states are 30-40 percent you know what. Don't just blame it on the white republicans. LOL. You look at the test scores and you will find this is so.


----------



## squeeze berry

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes and the liberal solution is the liberal union status quo! Its touching the way these treasonous liberal devils love our kids so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh no????????????? let me quess , you're a liberal!! Gee, how did I know that??
Click to expand...


I'm not a liberal and I'll say right now you are full of shit


----------



## squeeze berry

Peach said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are 14th. Not the dumbest, but places like Canada, the uk, Australia,  and every major Asian nation are kicking are butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare populations, government control of both education AND the so called test "results"; PLUS the percentage of the populace that remains in school past age 12,  then write about it.
Click to expand...


wow  

someone using logic? ^


----------



## squeeze berry

rdean said:


> This is so strange.  Our science is the best in the world.  But in Red States, they want to include mysticism into the science class and only a tiny 6% of scientists are Republican.
> 
> The most strange.  If you do any searches, you can find scientific organizations made up of blacks, Hispanics, gays and other minorities.  But you can't find a single one of "conservative white scientists" or "Republican scientists".
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/29/opinion/republicans-against-science.html
> 
> The reason blacks and Hispanics and others make these organization is to encourage youngsters to develop the same interest in science they have.  Only Republicans have no interest.  Except to corrupt science.  That's their plan.  Corrupt science.



your link is an opinion piece and not scientific


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.



The voucher system only improves upon a bad system. It's a compromise I guess though. We need to get government out of education.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

Education, intellectual curiosity, creativity and a lust for learning... none of these are at all valued in this country.  Materialism, celebrity and vapid, mindless entertainment are the only things most Americans seem to pay attention to - just look at our disposeable society, pop music and fast food - all garbage.  That is why our kids are the way they are.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> The voucher system only improves upon a bad system. It's a compromise I guess though. We need to get government out of education.



I'd rather have our elected government running it than the children's marketing dept. of McDonalds...  Don't you see, that's where privately sponsored schools are heading???  Corporations are even printing textbooks.  Check out "Fast Food Nation".


----------



## Katzndogz

From the perspective of a company that does business internationally:

Americans are lazy drug addicts who are always looking for a reason to sue and retire at 25 with their tort lotto funds.

Interviewing an American is never pleasant.   Personal time is more important than job requirements.   How long do I have to work before I get a raise is a common question.   Tell them salary increases are by merit and the applicant might just get up and walk out.  Tell them drug testing is mandatory and random, the interview is over for well over half.


----------



## Polk

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of dumb Americans are more lazy than unintelligent and live in a society where excelling in school earns you the nerd label, and all the wedgies that come with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes and the liberal solution is the liberal union status quo! Its touching the way these treasonous liberal devils love our kids so much!!
Click to expand...


1. There are a lot of liberals opposed to the status quo (look at Fenty/Rhee in DC for example).
2. Saying the status quo is doing poorly doesn't mean a proposed alternative is better. A Pinto is far from the best car on the road, but removing its tires won't make it better.


----------



## Polk

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The _status quo_ is supported because a lot of people in government benefit from preserving it and politicians get support both politically and financially by keeping it propped up.  That is why public sector unions should have never been allowed to exist and why FDR warned us about allowing it.  The public school system today does not exist for the benefit of American children; it exists for the benefit of public school employees.



Support for the status quo has nothing to do with "a lot of people in government" benefiting. If the unions were really the cause of school failure, states under the control of anti-union forces would have the best education systems. Turns out that's not true. The status quo remains because:

1. While people feel like the system sucks overall, most people give high marks to their local schools.
2. People aren't willing to pay higher taxes so that schools can afford to pay teachers higher salaries. Teaching requires a lot of training. Lots of training plus low wages isn't a recipe to recruit the best and brightest in the profession.
3. People are opposed to other types of reforms that would improve outcomes (year-round schooling, tracking, etc.).


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

idb said:


> "Burn her!!! Let her burn!!!!" Ahh, those were the days, right?



no idea what your subject is, let alone your point. Do you have any idea????????????


See why we are 100% positive a liberal will be slow, very very slow!!!


----------



## Moonglow

Ed, your a dick and that's about it. You show your ignorance rather well for a private school graduate. Oh, your not a graduate?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Moonglow said:


> You show your ignorance rather well



ignorance?? if so why be so afraid to show your best example???
What does your fear tell you about your IQ and character??


----------



## Moonglow

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show your ignorance rather well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignorance?? if so why be so afraid to show your best example???
> What does your fear tell you about your IQ and character??
Click to expand...


Hardly is _ranting about _a debate. i won't debate any issue with you as long as you need to overuse the hyperbole.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Moonglow said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show your ignorance rather well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignorance?? if so why be so afraid to show your best example???
> What does your fear tell you about your IQ and character??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly is _ranting about _a debate. i won't debate any issue with you as long as you need to overuse the hyperbole.
Click to expand...


translation: As a liberal I always lose when I debate a conservative so I try to change the subject and hope no one will notice!!


----------



## ScienceRocks

Mr. Peepers said:


> Education, intellectual curiosity, creativity and a lust for learning... none of these are at all valued in this country.  Materialism, celebrity and vapid, mindless entertainment are the only things most Americans seem to pay attention to - just look at our disposeable society, pop music and fast food - all garbage.  That is why our kids are the way they are.



I agree with you...This society must become one that values personal advancement or we're in deep shit.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Matthew said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education, intellectual curiosity, creativity and a lust for learning... none of these are at all valued in this country.  Materialism, celebrity and vapid, mindless entertainment are the only things most Americans seem to pay attention to - just look at our disposeable society, pop music and fast food - all garbage.  That is why our kids are the way they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you...This society must become one that values personal advancement or we're in deep shit.
Click to expand...


actually to advance we need more capitalism and less liberalism.


----------



## idb

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education, intellectual curiosity, creativity and a lust for learning... none of these are at all valued in this country.  Materialism, celebrity and vapid, mindless entertainment are the only things most Americans seem to pay attention to - just look at our disposeable society, pop music and fast food - all garbage.  That is why our kids are the way they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you...This society must become one that values personal advancement or we're in deep shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually to advance we need more capitalism and less liberalism.
Click to expand...


Using your "logic", Liberals (Obama administration) bailed out many of the Capitalists (banks, GM) and they are making more money than they've ever done...could it possibly be a bit more complicated than your simplistic theories can account for?


----------



## The Professor

Katzndogz said:


> From the perspective of a company that does business internationally:
> 
> Americans are lazy drug addicts who are always looking for a reason to sue and retire at 25 with their tort lotto funds.
> 
> Interviewing an American is never pleasant.   Personal time is more important than job requirements.   How long do I have to work before I get a raise is a common question.   Tell them salary increases are by merit and the applicant might just get up and walk out.  Tell them drug testing is mandatory and random, the interview is over for well over half.



I remember reading how American workers waste about 2 hours each workday.   Plus, they often call in sick and receive sick leave pay even though they were not the least bit ill.    They look upon the company as the enemy and do as little work as they can get away with.  Today's workforce is not nearly as motivated and committed as those in decades past.


----------



## Green

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.QUOTE]
> 
> Specific examples? Who are these "liberals" you speak of? I love how the radical right cannot even name a single specific "liberal" they are opposed to. The word "liberal" today means anyone who disagrees with the radical right in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> You also think America has the dumbest kids in the world. I'm an ESL teacher in South Korea, and you should see the kids in my school.


----------



## Green

Mr. Peepers said:


> The voucher system only improves upon a bad system. It's a compromise I guess though. We need to get government out of education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have our elected government running it than the children's marketing dept. of McDonalds...  Don't you see, that's where privately sponsored schools are heading???  Corporations are even printing textbooks.  Check out "Fast Food Nation".
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's a good book.


----------



## blimpo

Mr. Peepers said:


> Education, intellectual curiosity, creativity and a lust for learning... none of these are at all valued in this country.  Materialism, celebrity and vapid, mindless entertainment are the only things most Americans seem to pay attention to - just look at our disposeable society, pop music and fast food - all garbage.  That is why our kids are the way they are.




Mr. Peepers, you have it nailed.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Green said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.QUOTE]
> 
> Specific examples? Who are these "liberals" you speak of? I love how the radical right cannot even name a single specific "liberal" they are opposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid but perfectly liberal !! Anyone can look up the names of the liberal union thugs who have made our kids  the dumbest in the civilized world!! Randy Weingartner is the most obvious example.
Click to expand...


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Green said:


> I'd rather have our elected government running it than the children's marketing dept. of McDonalds...



just like we said!! Liberals like the status quo  for themselves even when our kids are the dumbest in the civilized world!!

What does that tell us about the liberal IQ and character????


----------



## rightwinger

American kids are the dumbest in the world, yet Repubkicans want to defund education


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

rightwinger said:


> American kids are the dumbest in the world, yet Repubkicans want to defund education



any evidence or just pretending again???????


----------



## rightwinger

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> American kids are the dumbest in the world, yet Repubkicans want to defund education
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any evidence or just pretending again???????
Click to expand...


Where should we start?

Eliminating the Department of Education
Eliminating tuition assistance
Voting down local school budgets
Attacking teachers


----------



## geauxtohell

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.



Watching you impugn anyone's intelligence is delicious irony.


----------



## Katzndogz

The American system of education, as it presently stands, is not educating but insuring that kids become even dumber than they already are.


----------



## blimpo

Katzndogz said:


> The American system of education, as it presently stands, is not educating but insuring that kids become even dumber than they already are.




As the comedian says, "You can't fix stupid," and it is true for some posting on this thread.

Genes make people stupid and attending a good or bad school won't change that.

How about using the word ignorant?

And again, substituting ignorant for stupid may not help much. To be helped you must reconize your ignorance in certain subjects and be willing to change that.

Read the bumper stickers. Teenagers know everything. They will deny their own ignorance until the cows come home leaving little chance of improvement.

Also to add, in all my years, I've seen teachers handing out information to lessen the level of ignorance and I've seen thousands of students fight those teachers to continue living in ignorance. 

Unlike the crap you hear and read, students aren't begging teachers for knowledge while the teachers are ignoring their requests.

Society can punish and bad-mouth the teaching profession all it wants, but until we can convince the ignorant that they are indeed ignorant and only paying attention and learning will correct this, nothing academically will change.


----------



## Moonglow

Katzndogz said:


> The American system of education, as it presently stands, is not educating but insuring that kids become even dumber than they already are.



How is that possible, are we born with the ability to do calculas?


----------



## Katzndogz

Obviously we aren't bortn with the ability to spell calculus either.  What students learn is no longer an issue.  It's keeping them in school that's the big issue and for that, standards have to be lowered and lowered every year.


----------



## Rozman

Well the Libs have a way to fix this.

*Spend* more money on education...

Now there's a shock.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Teachers Unions.. The buck starts and stops with them. Public Unions are no good anymore...... 
They are contributing to destroying us financially and socially.


----------



## blimpo

copsnrobbers said:


> Teachers Unions.. The buck starts and stops with them. Public Unions are no good anymore......
> They are contributing to destroying us financially and socially.



Also causing cancer, eroding the ozone, and allowing more asteroids to threaten the earth...


Try the disintegration of the family as a supporting unit for raising children.

Your quote proves you haven't been in a classroom for quite a while...


----------



## copsnrobbers

The Liberal voter base, Blacks, Hispanics, Single mothers, Public Union members and some other idiots thrown into the mix.. the followers.

Big IQ's in that mix.....


----------



## initforme

Teachers unions have nothing to do with america being dumb.   parents need only to look into the mirror for the problem.


----------



## Katzndogz

Teachers unions protect bad teachers even when the parents really want to do something.


----------



## squeeze berry

Katzndogz said:


> Teachers unions protect bad teachers even when the parents really want to do something.



define "bad teacher"


----------



## blimpo

Katzndogz said:


> Teachers unions protect bad teachers even when the parents really want to do something.





Definition of 'bad teacher' = a teacher that gives little Jethro a 'D' or 'F'.


----------



## idb

Rozman said:


> Well the Libs have a way to fix this.
> 
> *Spend* more money on education...
> 
> Now there's a shock.



Which is clearly a plot to destroy American society.


----------



## blimpo

initforme said:


> Teachers unions have nothing to do with america being dumb.   parents need only to look into the mirror for the problem.



Or watch their darling text for hour upon hour.

Who needs an education or worry about the future when you have the world at your fingertips and you're only 12 years old....


----------



## Papageorgio

I'm not entirely fond of our education system and there are ways to improve it. I had my kids where the teaching was not that great. My wife or I had several meetings with teachers who seemed not to care. I have had meetings with teacher to help or children grow and encourage our kids. 

So, some teachers aren't as dedicated, but I also know parents that think you can drop off the kid in the morning and pick them up in the afternoon and they are educated. 

It cuts both ways, but I like the voucher system as it gives parents, teachers and children choices, they all would do better.


----------



## regent

Going on strike and demanding changes is not protecting the status quo.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> Going on strike and demanding changes is not protecting the status quo.




the only change they want is less responsibility for producing the dumbest kids in the world and higher pay!!

Republicans want vouchers and competition so that every day everyone is pressured to do better and better until our kids are the best, not the Democratic worst in the world!!.


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going on strike and demanding changes is not protecting the status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only change they want is less responsibility for producing the dumbest kids in the world and higher pay!!
> 
> Republicans want vouchers and competition so that every day everyone is pressured to do better and better until our kids are the best, not the Democratic worst in the world!!.
Click to expand...


Great idea it's a free country, go for it.


----------



## idb

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going on strike and demanding changes is not protecting the status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only change they want is less responsibility for producing the dumbest kids in the world and higher pay!!
> 
> Republicans want vouchers and competition so that every day everyone is pressured to do better and better until our kids are the best, not the Democratic worst in the world!!.
Click to expand...




> Why are the teachers striking? The Chicago Teachers Union is looking for a contract that includes the following (information courtesy of Gadlin):
> 
> Pay Fairness: "CTU seeks a fairer distribution of pay [i.e. higher compensation for teachers] and to preserve the schedule for career advancement established 45 years ago in the Union's first labor contract."
> 
> Protection of Benefits: "Maintain our existing benefits and sick days without increasing the contribution rate [how much teachers have to pay out-of-pocket for health care]."
> 
> Fair Evaluation Procedure: "The Chicago Public Schools' proposed evaluation procedures could result in 6,000 teachers, or nearly a third of all CPS teachers, facing discharge within one or two years. It places too much emphasis on standardized test scores, which diminishes children&#8217;s education and punishes teachers unfairly." In other words, teacher performance will be judged by standardized test scores.
> 
> Teacher Training: "Chicago Public Schools is imposing a new curriculum at all schools and a strict evaluation system. Teachers have asked for more training, but CPS proposes no increase, or in some cases decreased, teacher training."
> 
> Timetable for air conditioning: "Teachers insist that Chicago Public Schools agree to a reasonable timetable to install air conditioning in student classrooms. In July and August, students sit in sweltering 98-degree heat." (In case you're wondering what students are doing in a classroom during the summer, Chicago has implemented some year-round public schools.)
> 
> The union is also looking for a fair recall procedure for laid off teachers and fair compensation for a longer school year.


What's Happening With the Chicago Teacher Strike, Explained | Mother Jones


----------



## regent

Chicago public schools have been around for a long long time. In that time Chicago has been hiring new teachers, teachers not in a union, teachers without tenure, yet it sounds like they hire teachers unsuited for the job. Even then, half the teachers leave in a five year period. 
Instead of turning over merit pay to the students to decide or to circumstances beyond a teacher's control perhaps the city should create better hiring practices.


----------



## idb

regent said:


> Chicago public schools have been around for a long long time. In that time Chicago has been hiring new teachers, teachers not in a union, teachers without tenure, yet it sounds like they hire teachers unsuited for the job. Even then, half the teachers leave in a five year period.
> Instead of turning over merit pay to the students to decide or to circumstances beyond a teacher's control perhaps the city should create better hiring practices.



I'm interested, how do you conclude that they're hiring unsuitable teachers?


----------



## regent

idb said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago public schools have been around for a long long time. In that time Chicago has been hiring new teachers, teachers not in a union, teachers without tenure, yet it sounds like they hire teachers unsuited for the job. Even then, half the teachers leave in a five year period.
> Instead of turning over merit pay to the students to decide or to circumstances beyond a teacher's control perhaps the city should create better hiring practices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested, how do you conclude that they're hiring unsuitable teachers?
Click to expand...


Well if the teachers are on strike and half of the new teachers leave within a five year period, it doesn't sound like a happy marriage. By this time the district should have enough experience to know what kind of teacher fits into their programs and hire those teachers. New teachers, while probably having  some inkling as to what they want in a teaching job, do not have the years of experience as to job selection. It seems the burden is on the district's hiring practices. But there is undoubtably problems that we are not even aware of and these problems may be the ones that require attempts to remedy. It may even be a clash of cultures?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> Chicago public schools have been around for a long long time. In that time Chicago has been hiring new teachers, teachers not in a union, teachers without tenure, yet it sounds like they hire teachers unsuited for the job. Even then, half the teachers leave in a five year period.
> Instead of turning over merit pay to the students to decide or to circumstances beyond a teacher's control perhaps the city should create better hiring practices.



a classroom generates about $400,000 in revenue. If it was used to pay teachers( rather than wasted by liberals)  they could hire the best in the world and our kids would be the smartest in the world instead of the most liberal and dumbest in the world.


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago public schools have been around for a long long time. In that time Chicago has been hiring new teachers, teachers not in a union, teachers without tenure, yet it sounds like they hire teachers unsuited for the job. Even then, half the teachers leave in a five year period.
> Instead of turning over merit pay to the students to decide or to circumstances beyond a teacher's control perhaps the city should create better hiring practices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a classroom generates about $400,000 in revenue. If it was used to pay teachers( rather than wasted by liberals)  they could hire the best in the world and our kids would be the smartest in the world instead of the most liberal and dumbest in the world.[/QUOTe
> 
> Before you go can you define the word "dumb," by dumb do you mean low intelligence, uneducated, loss of voice or other?
Click to expand...


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago public schools have been around for a long long time. In that time Chicago has been hiring new teachers, teachers not in a union, teachers without tenure, yet it sounds like they hire teachers unsuited for the job. Even then, half the teachers leave in a five year period.
> Instead of turning over merit pay to the students to decide or to circumstances beyond a teacher's control perhaps the city should create better hiring practices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a classroom generates about $400,000 in revenue. If it was used to pay teachers( rather than wasted by liberals)  they could hire the best in the world and our kids would be the smartest in the world instead of the most liberal and dumbest in the world.
Click to expand...




As long as society wants special ed kids mainstreamed and desires a full diploma for them, the overall comparison of our students to their students is not even close to being valid.
Many of the countries you tout as having great students and great educational systems throw these kids into vocational training at an early age...how many times must this be explained?


----------



## idb

regent said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago public schools have been around for a long long time. In that time Chicago has been hiring new teachers, teachers not in a union, teachers without tenure, yet it sounds like they hire teachers unsuited for the job. Even then, half the teachers leave in a five year period.
> Instead of turning over merit pay to the students to decide or to circumstances beyond a teacher's control perhaps the city should create better hiring practices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested, how do you conclude that they're hiring unsuitable teachers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if the teachers are on strike and half of the new teachers leave within a five year period, it doesn't sound like a happy marriage. By this time the district should have enough experience to know what kind of teacher fits into their programs and hire those teachers. New teachers, while probably having  some inkling as to what they want in a teaching job, do not have the years of experience as to job selection. It seems the burden is on the district's hiring practices. But there is undoubtably problems that we are not even aware of and these problems may be the ones that require attempts to remedy. It may even be a clash of cultures?
Click to expand...

You might be right.
Presumably the teachers on strike don't include those that have been there for longer than five years.
Presumably the lder teachers don't care.


----------



## psikeyhackr

Why It&#8217;s Never Mattered That America&#8217;s Schools &#8216;Lag&#8217; Behind Other Countries



> Most importantly, the innovators at the helm of an economy come from the top quarter of students. While the United States has a dismal track-record of inequality, we treat our brightest minds quite well. The &#8220;average test scores are mostly irrelevant as a measure of economic potential,&#8221; write Hal Salzman & Lindsay Lowell in the prestigious journal, Nature, &#8220;To produce leading-edge technology, one could argue that it is the numbers of high-performing students that is most important in the global economy.&#8221;



Why It&#8217;s Never Mattered That America&#8217;s Schools &#8216;Lag&#8217; Behind Other Countries | TechCrunch

psik


----------



## blimpo

psikeyhackr said:


> Why Its Never Mattered That Americas Schools Lag Behind Other Countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly, the innovators at the helm of an economy come from the top quarter of students. While the United States has a dismal track-record of inequality, we treat our brightest minds quite well. The average test scores are mostly irrelevant as a measure of economic potential, write Hal Salzman & Lindsay Lowell in the prestigious journal, Nature, To produce leading-edge technology, one could argue that it is the numbers of high-performing students that is most important in the global economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Its Never Mattered That Americas Schools Lag Behind Other Countries | TechCrunch
> 
> psik
Click to expand...




Due to the ratings by test scores, most schools are more worried about sp. ed. and other subgroups passing so that (unfortunately) is the focus.


----------



## Unkotare

I'm glad you're retired, given your attitude toward education.


----------



## blimpo

Unkotare said:


> I'm glad you're retired, given your attitude toward education.





What I said about catering to the lower subgroups is fact. Schools could give classes concerning first aid, have 20 former students go out and save 3 people each during the summer, but if the test scores aren't high it is a "failing school".
If you don't know this then you are bankrupt in the head about what goes on in education today.

Chew on this----
Don't worry about me being retired. I rake in about $90,000 a year in pensions and them gub'ment  schools pay for my health insurance and will continue to do so for the next 4 generations in my family.
I had all my teeth pulled. That way restaurants would notice and only serve me the tenderest cuts of meat knowing I can't chew.
With the name blimpo, I used to weigh 600 pounds. But since I can't chew I weigh less than a hundred.
I played major league ball and raced cars at the same time. I crashed into the Green Monster in Fenway during a heat race last summer and broke my neck. I hope it doesn't keep me from riding in the Kentucky Derby next spring.


----------



## rdean

Republicans want to teach their kids that the Grand Canyon came from Noah's Flood and they call the kids of other people dumb?

They belong to a party Rick Santorum says doesn't want "smart people".  Hilarious!


----------



## Unkotare

blimpo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're retired, given your attitude toward education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said about catering to the lower subgroups is fact. Schools could give classes concerning first aid, have 20 former students go out and save 3 people each during the summer, but if the test scores aren't high it is a "failing school".
> If you don't know this then you are bankrupt in the head about what goes on in education today.
> 
> Chew on this----
> Don't worry about me being retired. I rake in about $90,000 a year in pensions and them gub'ment  schools pay for my health insurance and will continue to do so for the next 4 generations in my family.
> I had all my teeth pulled. That way restaurants would notice and only serve me the tenderest cuts of meat knowing I can't chew.
> With the name blimpo, I used to weigh 600 pounds. But since I can't chew I weigh less than a hundred.
> I played major league ball and raced cars at the same time. I crashed into the Green Monster in Fenway during a heat race last summer and broke my neck. I hope it doesn't keep me from riding in the Kentucky Derby next spring.
Click to expand...



I'm glad you're retired, given your obvious drug abuse.


----------



## blimpo

Unkotare said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're retired, given your attitude toward education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said about catering to the lower subgroups is fact. Schools could give classes concerning first aid, have 20 former students go out and save 3 people each during the summer, but if the test scores aren't high it is a "failing school".
> If you don't know this then you are bankrupt in the head about what goes on in education today.
> 
> Chew on this----
> Don't worry about me being retired. I rake in about $90,000 a year in pensions and them gub'ment  schools pay for my health insurance and will continue to do so for the next 4 generations in my family.
> I had all my teeth pulled. That way restaurants would notice and only serve me the tenderest cuts of meat knowing I can't chew.
> With the name blimpo, I used to weigh 600 pounds. But since I can't chew I weigh less than a hundred.
> I played major league ball and raced cars at the same time. I crashed into the Green Monster in Fenway during a heat race last summer and broke my neck. I hope it doesn't keep me from riding in the Kentucky Derby next spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're retired, given your obvious drug abuse.
Click to expand...




I'm sorry about your brain surgery that removed most of your reasoning and sense of humor.
I don't abuse drugs. The last time I threw a bottle of aspirin across the room to explode against the wall was many years ago.
I haven't thrown or abused any since that....


----------



## Unkotare

Oh yeah, that post makes you sound sane and rational...


----------



## blimpo

Unkotare said:


> Oh yeah, that post makes you sound sane and rational...





Thanks.

Have you ever seen anyone tha was insane and rational?


----------



## Unkotare

Now I know why you 'retired,' Mr. Fargus.


----------



## blimpo

You know nothing but what I desire you know.

You react to what I decide to release for you to read.

Then, based on that limited chosen source you throwback an opinion and demand it be taken as fact?

You've possibly proven one might be sane and still be irrational Unk...


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp0wWHIKEuk]Family Guy Mr Fargas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jasonnfree

Most of the countries outdoing us in education  have universal health care.  Government programs seem to work for them.  And universal health care *is liberal*. If liberals are so retarded and conservatives are so brilliant like you imagine yourself to be, then why can't conservatives field a candidate that's not a half wit like Bush or Romney  or Palin or Bachmann or Perry or........



EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your title is factually incorrect.  We do not have the dumbest kids in the world.  If you want to argue that we rank near the bottom of industrialized nations in terms of the education quality, despite the fact that we put the second most amount of money towards it than any nation in the world, that would be a fair point.  We definitely aren't getting the bang for our buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes its exactly like health care!! The liberals have socialized it and it works like the Soviet Union  and Red China worked when they were socialized.
Click to expand...


----------



## Interpol

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.



No, government programs for education haven't been all that bad. It's that at a local level, kids are becoming stupid because half of America's parents believe in creationism over evolution, in fairy tales over science, which is why America's kids suck at math and science and why so many of its adults actually believe that global warming is a hoax and that women can't get pregnant if they are raped. 

Easier to blame the government for everything rather than stupid cowpoke parents to look in the mirror and take responsibility for forcing stupidity onto their kids.


----------



## Unkotare

Interpol said:


> It's that at a local level, kids are becoming stupid because half of America's parents believe in creationism over evolution, in fairy tales over science, which is why America's kids suck at math and science and why so many of its adults actually believe that global warming is a hoax and that women can't get pregnant if they are raped.
> 
> Easier to blame the government for everything rather than stupid cowpoke parents to look in the mirror and take responsibility for forcing stupidity onto their kids.






Did you even think about that before posting?


----------



## idb

Unkotare said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that at a local level, kids are becoming stupid because half of America's parents believe in creationism over evolution, in fairy tales over science, which is why America's kids suck at math and science and why so many of its adults actually believe that global warming is a hoax and that women can't get pregnant if they are raped.
> 
> Easier to blame the government for everything rather than stupid cowpoke parents to look in the mirror and take responsibility for forcing stupidity onto their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even think about that before posting?
Click to expand...


I'm betting you did - for all of 41 minutes.
You get an "excellent effort" award.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Interpol said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, government programs for education haven't been all that bad. It's that at a local level, kids are becoming stupid because half of America's parents believe in creationism over evolution, in fairy tales over science, which is why America's kids suck at math and science and why so many of its adults actually believe that global warming is a hoax and that women can't get pregnant if they are raped.
> 
> Easier to blame the government for everything rather than stupid cowpoke parents to look in the mirror and take responsibility for forcing stupidity onto their kids.
Click to expand...


of course a monkey , but not a liberal, knows there is nothing you can do about parents, but, you can make liberal unions illegal again and make schools competitive with Republican vouchers rather than sacrifice our children as if they are just dirt under a liberal's fingernail.


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, government programs for education haven't been all that bad. It's that at a local level, kids are becoming stupid because half of America's parents believe in creationism over evolution, in fairy tales over science, which is why America's kids suck at math and science and why so many of its adults actually believe that global warming is a hoax and that women can't get pregnant if they are raped.
> 
> Easier to blame the government for everything rather than stupid cowpoke parents to look in the mirror and take responsibility for forcing stupidity onto their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course a monkey , but not a liberal, knows there is nothing you can do about parents, but, you can make liberal unions illegal again and make schools competitive with Republican vouchers rather than sacrifice our children as if they are just dirt under a liberal's fingernail.
Click to expand...




That's the solution- corporate for-profit schools staffed by Kelly Services which mean low pay, no job security, and no benefits. At least the Kelly teachers will be eligible for food stamps.

That will have the best and the brightest chomping at the bit to become 'educators'...

With zero job security it is just like the duck pond, everyone wins and gets As.

With zero job security if you discipline the 'wrong kid' you're history.
Can't have any parents complaining, especially the 'important ones'...

But when the standardized test scores come back and grades don't match the test results all will get the heave-ho, but at least they've had a year of employment.
In comes a new batch of Kelly Girls!  Welcome to the new and improved educational system.


----------



## Unkotare

blimpo said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> That's the solution- corporate for-profit schools staffed by Kelly Services which mean low pay, no job security, and no benefits. At least the Kelly teachers will be eligible for food stamps..




Yeah, 'cause that's just what happens at for-profit colleges and universities....

...oh wait, no it isn't. It turns out that competition and profit are what have made American colleges and and universities the best in the world.


I'm glad you're retired, teat-sucker.


----------



## rightwinger

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, government programs for education haven't been all that bad. It's that at a local level, kids are becoming stupid because half of America's parents believe in creationism over evolution, in fairy tales over science, which is why America's kids suck at math and science and why so many of its adults actually believe that global warming is a hoax and that women can't get pregnant if they are raped.
> 
> Easier to blame the government for everything rather than stupid cowpoke parents to look in the mirror and take responsibility for forcing stupidity onto their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course a monkey , but not a liberal, knows there is nothing you can do about parents, but, you can make liberal unions illegal again and make schools competitive with Republican vouchers rather than sacrifice our children as if they are just dirt under a liberal's fingernail.
Click to expand...


Vouchers are just a tool so Republicans don't have to go to school with black kids


----------



## regent

Imagine a few bus loads of Black students arriving at Groton, all waving their vouchers. Which brings up questions: will every school accept vouchers, or will they be allowed to pick and choose students? 
Will students without transportation be provided buses, what of boarding schools, will they be voucher schools? Will the parents in voucher schools be allowed to join PTA's or other organizationsl, how about teachers will they be allowed to join teacher organizations? Does anyone know how vouchers will work or are they just another utopian gimmick conservaties use to delude the public?


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, government programs for education haven't been all that bad. It's that at a local level, kids are becoming stupid because half of America's parents believe in creationism over evolution, in fairy tales over science, which is why America's kids suck at math and science and why so many of its adults actually believe that global warming is a hoax and that women can't get pregnant if they are raped.
> 
> Easier to blame the government for everything rather than stupid cowpoke parents to look in the mirror and take responsibility for forcing stupidity onto their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course a monkey , but not a liberal, knows there is nothing you can do about parents, but, you can make liberal unions illegal again and make schools competitive with Republican vouchers rather than sacrifice our children as if they are just dirt under a liberal's fingernail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vouchers are just a tool so Republicans don't have to go to school with black kids
Click to expand...




You can always count on a far-left radical to say something stupid and racist like that.


----------



## blimpo

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course a monkey , but not a liberal, knows there is nothing you can do about parents, but, you can make liberal unions illegal again and make schools competitive with Republican vouchers rather than sacrifice our children as if they are just dirt under a liberal's fingernail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vouchers are just a tool so Republicans don't have to go to school with black kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always count on a far-left radical to say something stupid and racist like that.
Click to expand...



I wouldn't recommend anyone jumping to your conclusion about far-left radicals.

I understand your are not a far-right radical and you have no problem at all saying stupid stuff on a regular basis.  As far as being racist, I'm not sure.  How do others in your trailer park feel about that issue?


----------



## Unkotare

blimpo said:


> How do others in your trailer park feel about that issue?




Well, I don't live in a trailer park, but why would you want to belittle people of limited economic means like that? Are you special? Are you wealthy and feel the need to look down on those who are not? Do you look down on people who live in trailer parks? I just met a very nice person a few weeks ago who lives in a trailer park. Seemed like a regular person to me. Is this some class warfare thing with you now? You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> Does anyone know how vouchers will work



the parents who love their children pay for their children and thus hold educators responsible for their work product.

The government paymasters have produced the dumbest kids in the world  for the same reason the soviet paymasters produced the worst products in the world. 

How will vouchers work? Obviously,  far better than the liberal status quo that has not worked at all for 40 years. 




regent said:


> or are they just another utopian gimmick conservaties use to delude the public?



what IQ is required to think paying for something with your own money is a gimmick? A liberal IQ of course.


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how vouchers will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the parents who love their children pay for their children and thus hold educators responsible for their work product.
> 
> The government paymasters have produced the dumbest kids in the world  for the same reason the soviet paymasters produced the worst products in the world.
> 
> How will vouchers work? Obviously,  far better than the liberal status quo that has not worked at all for 40 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> or are they just another utopian gimmick conservaties use to delude the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what IQ is required to think paying for something with your own money is a gimmick? A liberal IQ of course.
Click to expand...


Paying for vouchers with their own money is a great idea, so what's the problem? With that problem settled the next one is if American kids are the dumbest in the world what in the world must their parents be like? You have kids?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> if American kids are the dumbest in the world what in the world must their parents be like? You have kids?




dear, parents in China and Japan have same DNA as American parents. Your Nazi-like scape goating is disgusting. The problem is scummy American liberals who would rather see our kids and nation fail rather than take responsibility for what they have done, i.e.,produce the dumbest kids in the civilized world.

What does that tell you about the IQ and character of liberals?


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> if American kids are the dumbest in the world what in the world must their parents be like? You have kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear, parents in China and Japan have same DNA as American parents. Your Nazi-like scape goating is disgusting. The problem is scummy American liberals who would rather see our kids and nation fail rather than take responsibility for what they have done, i.e.,produce the dumbest kids in the civilized world.
> 
> What does that tell you about the IQ and character of liberals?
Click to expand...


It tells me nothing about the IQ nor character of liberals, what does it tell you? 
I think I asked one time what you mean by dumb: low intelligence, unable to speak, uneducated or what? And finally one more question this time one re DNA. if Americans or caucasions have the same DNA as Chinese or Japanese do caucasions have the DNA for the epicanthic fold as Japanese?


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> if American kids are the dumbest in the world what in the world must their parents be like? You have kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear, parents in China and Japan have same DNA as American parents. Your Nazi-like scape goating is disgusting. The problem is scummy American liberals who would rather see our kids and nation fail rather than take responsibility for what they have done, i.e.,produce the dumbest kids in the civilized world.
> 
> What does that tell you about the IQ and character of liberals?
Click to expand...




How did the Nazis get thrown into this mix?

I think your DNA is only DN. With that sponge between your ears I can't imagine you ever earning an 'A'.


----------



## idb

blimpo said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> if American kids are the dumbest in the world what in the world must their parents be like? You have kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear, parents in China and Japan have same DNA as American parents. Your Nazi-like scape goating is disgusting. The problem is scummy American liberals who would rather see our kids and nation fail rather than take responsibility for what they have done, i.e.,produce the dumbest kids in the civilized world.
> 
> What does that tell you about the IQ and character of liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the Nazis get thrown into this mix?
> 
> I think your DNA is only DN. With that sponge between your ears I can't imagine you ever earning an 'A'.
Click to expand...

Oh, haha!


----------



## editec

*



American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????

Click to expand...

 
They are?!

I did not know that.


*


----------



## idb

I support The Status Quo...I must be a Liberal;
Status Quo - Roadhouse Blues - Live - YouTube


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

rdean said:


> This is so strange.  Our science is the best in the world.  But in Red States, they want to include mysticism into the science class and only a tiny 6% of scientists are Republican.
> 
> The most strange.  If you do any searches, you can find scientific organizations made up of blacks, Hispanics, gays and other minorities.  But you can't find a single one of "conservative white scientists" or "Republican scientists".
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/29/opinion/republicans-against-science.html
> 
> The reason blacks and Hispanics and others make these organization is to encourage youngsters to develop the same interest in science they have.  Only Republicans have no interest.  Except to corrupt science.  That's their plan.  Corrupt science.




Won't argue with Republicans vs scientists, don't know the numbers there at all.

In all fairness, though. . . if you came across a scientific (or otherwise) organization that advertised itself as being for "white men" or "conservative white men", you don't see yourself having any problem with that?

When's the last time that creating ANYTHING specifically for white people was socially acceptable in this country?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> It tells me nothing about the IQ nor character of liberals,




well then how do you support the status quo that makes our kids about the dumbest in the civilied world unless it is with a low IQ or lack of character???


----------



## Unkotare

The premise that our kids are "about the dumbest in the civilized world" is a false one.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> The premise that our kids are "about the dumbest in the civilized world" is a false one.



of course if false you would not be so afraid to says why it is false. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The premise that our kids are "about the dumbest in the civilized world" is a false one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if false you would not be so afraid to says why it is false. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?
Click to expand...




Say again?


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It tells me nothing about the IQ nor character of liberals,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then how do you support the status quo that makes our kids about the dumbest in the civilied world unless it is with a low IQ or lack of character???
Click to expand...


How am I supporting the status quo? I support every teacher strike including the recent Chicago strike.  I support every teacher union proposal, every teacher union request, and every teacher union suggestion. More than that there's not much a good citizen can do. 
By the way you never defined dumb as yet, and one other question, what is your fascination with IQ? Admitted the tests can be traumatic and the results intimidating for some, but almost every post?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> I support every teacher strike including the recent Chicago strike.




too stupid as usual and 100% liberal as usual!! The teachers are striking in support of the status quo!!!!


See why we are positive a liberal will be slow??


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It tells me nothing about the IQ nor character of liberals,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then how do you support the status quo that makes our kids about the dumbest in the civilied world unless it is with a low IQ or lack of character???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How am I supporting the status quo? I support every teacher strike including the recent Chicago strike.  I support every teacher union proposal, every teacher union request, and every teacher union suggestion. More than that there's not much a good citizen can do.
Click to expand...




........................... 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNsrK6P9QvI]Picard&#39;s Epic Double Facepalm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The premise that our kids are "about the dumbest in the civilized world" is a false one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if false you would not be so afraid to says why it is false. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?
Click to expand...



You haven't explained yet what you were getting at here.


----------



## regent

I see now where school administrators in El Paso had a program to get students that might bring the school scores down to drop out of school. It seems if the administrators could raise the school scores there was a bonus forthcoming.


----------



## Rozman

Libs support the teachers so they look like the good guys...
Libs get exactly what they want.
Dumb kids = low paying jobs = Democrat voter for life.
They get a Democrat for life that needs the programs to keep them
locked forever in a dependent lifestyle.


----------



## blimpo

regent said:


> I see now where school administrators in El Paso had a program to get students that might bring the school scores down to drop out of school. It seems if the administrators could raise the school scores there was a bonus forthcoming.





Stupid high-stakes testing, the only game that counts..


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The premise that our kids are "about the dumbest in the civilized world" is a false one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if false you would not be so afraid to says why it is false. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't explained yet what you were getting at here.
Click to expand...


of course if false you would not be so afraid to says why it is false. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?


----------



## Unkotare

blimpo said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see now where school administrators in El Paso had a program to get students that might bring the school scores down to drop out of school. It seems if the administrators could raise the school scores there was a bonus forthcoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid high-stakes testing, the only game that counts..
Click to expand...


You're retired now, you can drop the talking points. You don't have to fear being held responsible doing your job anymore.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course if false you would not be so afraid to says why it is false. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't explained yet what you were getting at here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course if false you would not be so afraid to says why it is false. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?
Click to expand...



Again, WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? Why is it false? Gee, I guess maybe because American students are NOT the dumbest in the world? Ya think that was maybe what I meant? Did you really need help with that one? Where does "fear" come into this? And what in the wide-wide-world-of-sports does "the liberal character and IQ" have to do with me or my comments? Have you been under the influence of drugs this entire time?


----------



## blimpo

Unkotare said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see now where school administrators in El Paso had a program to get students that might bring the school scores down to drop out of school. It seems if the administrators could raise the school scores there was a bonus forthcoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid high-stakes testing, the only game that counts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're retired now, you can drop the talking points. You don't have to fear being held responsible doing your job anymore.
Click to expand...





I still have friends that are hard workers and I still have a desire to see fairness as they toil against the odds and public slamming done by people that are ignorant to my friends' situations...
I am also a taxpayer with an inside view.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> I guess maybe because American students are NOT about the dumbest in the world?



of course if true  you would not be so afraid to say why you think that. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?

The dumb liberal has tried to change the subject 3 times hoping no one would notice!!


----------



## Unkotare

blimpo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid high-stakes testing, the only game that counts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're retired now, you can drop the talking points. You don't have to fear being held responsible doing your job anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have friends that are hard workers and I still have a desire to see fairness as they toil against the odds and public slamming done by people that are ignorant to my friends' situations...
> I am also a taxpayer with an inside view.
Click to expand...






So, you are concerned with being held responsible retroactively?


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess maybe because American students are NOT about the dumbest in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if true  you would not be so afraid to say why you think that. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?
> 
> The dumb liberal has tried to change the subject 3 times hoping no one would notice!!
Click to expand...




Who is this liberal you keep referring to?  And if you are "afraid" to elaborate on your senseless comment you'll have to at least try and prove American students are "the dumbest in the world." You can't of course, but whatever drugs you are on really seem to have done a number on you. Side-effects include avoiding questions, and pointless copying and pasting.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> I guess maybe because American students are NOT about the dumbest in the world?



of course if true  you would not be so afraid to say why you think that. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?

The dumb liberal has tried to change the subject 4 times hoping no one would notice!!


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess maybe because American students are NOT about the dumbest in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if true  you would not be so afraid to say why you think that. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?
> 
> The dumb liberal has tried to change the subject 4 times hoping no one would notice!!
Click to expand...


Could it be that you realize you said something stupid and now you don't know how to back out of it while saving face? 

I'll give you another chance: 

1) What "subject" are you "afraid" is being changed?

2) What proof do you have that American students are "the dumbest in the world"?

3) Who is the "liberal" to whom you keep referring?

If you continue to avoid direct questions I'll have no choice but to conclude that you are spineless as well as addle-brained. Make your choice.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> I guess maybe because American students are NOT about the dumbest in the world?



of course if true  you would not be so afraid to say why you think that. What does your fear tell you about the liberal character and IQ?

The dumb liberal has tried to change the subject 5 times hoping no one would notice!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Unkotare

Well, that settles it. You ARE stupid and you ARE afraid to answer direct questions. When you can muster the courage and strength of character to support your own claim or at least clarify your meaning I may consider taking you a little bit seriously. Until then, you are just a weak, ignorant idiot spamming up this thread by repeating the same nonsense over and over again. Let me know if you ever locate your spine or develop the slightest grasp of logic.


----------



## IanC

PISA scores broken down by race improve the USA's standing considerably. all the races do well compared to the same race elsewhere, especially blacks. it is only when all the US racial scores are bundled together and then compared to homogenous white or asian scores from elsewhere that there seems to be a deficiency.


----------



## jtpr312

That is because we no longer focus on educating our children, but on social engineering and allowing the leftist teachers to indoctrinate them into the leftist word view.  No more reading, writing and arithmitc, but rather johnny has two daddies, diversity is our goal, the govt is your mommy, etc, etc, etc.  Our kids may not be able to compete in the global market, but they'll sure be able to tell you the benefits of a homosexual lifestyle choice, how it's wrong to feel good about doing better than johnny on a test and how it's not whether you work hard and get ahead in life but that you're nice to everyone and you take good care of the lazy and incompetent in your nation.


----------



## IanC

jtpr312 said:


> That is because we no longer focus on educating our children, but on social engineering and allowing the leftist teachers to indoctrinate them into the leftist word view.  No more reading, writing and arithmitc, but rather johnny has two daddies, diversity is our goal, the govt is your mommy, etc, etc, etc.  Our kids may not be able to compete in the global market, but they'll sure be able to tell you the benefits of a homosexual lifestyle choice, how it's wrong to feel good about doing better than johnny on a test and how it's not whether you work hard and get ahead in life but that you're nice to everyone and you take good care of the lazy and incompetent in your nation.



my kids have all graduated and are in university now. my experience with them and their friends is that the youth of today isnt as suseptible to over-the-top leftist crap as we would be led to believe. of course I am Canadian but we seem to have more 'multicultural dogma' than anywhere else.


----------



## blimpo

jtpr312 said:


> That is because we no longer focus on educating our children, but on social engineering and allowing the leftist teachers to indoctrinate them into the leftist word view.




Wait Bub, first no-nothings like you scream about how teachers can't teach and then you are spouting off about how they are so good they are "indoctrinating" them.

Can you see a conflict here?

Do you actually, personally know anyone that teaches? Obviously not.

You post wacko stuff like this and expect to be taken seriously?

It's all a big evil plot out there conceived just to piss you off. I guess you believe the moon landing was filmed in Hollywood.
You should know, when it comes to the moon, you're already there...


----------



## jtpr312

blimpo said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because we no longer focus on educating our children, but on social engineering and allowing the leftist teachers to indoctrinate them into the leftist word view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Bub, first no-nothings like you scream about how teachers can't teach and then you are spouting off about how they are so good they are "indoctrinating" them.
> 
> Can you see a conflict here?
> 
> Do you actually, personally know anyone that teaches? Obviously not.
> 
> You post wacko stuff like this and expect to be taken seriously?
> 
> It's all a big evil plot out there conceived just to piss you off. I guess you believe the moon landing was filmed in Hollywood.
> You should know, when it comes to the moon, you're already there...
Click to expand...



Oh yeah, I can see the conflict here.  You lack the the intelligence to know the difference between educating and brainwashing.  Public School grad huh?  And yeah, I actually do know quite a few teachers, both PS ones and Private School ones where my son goes.  My wife is a substitute teacher.


----------



## Samson

blimpo said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because we no longer focus on educating our children, but on social engineering and allowing the leftist teachers to indoctrinate them into the leftist word view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Bub, first no-nothings like you scream about how teachers can't teach and then you are spouting off about how they are so good they are "indoctrinating" them.
> 
> Can you see a conflict here?
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


No, I see no conflict in acknowledging that if teachers are trying to convince students that there is no god, and that queers are normal, and that everyone has the same mental/physical ability, then they do not have as much time to teach reading, writing, and math. 

I would say the same thing if teachers were spending time convincing students that there is only one god and they should hate queers, and that Aryans are a superior race: Their JOB IS TO TEACH ACADEMICS, not socialization.


----------



## blimpo

jtpr312 said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because we no longer focus on educating our children, but on social engineering and allowing the leftist teachers to indoctrinate them into the leftist word view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Bub, first no-nothings like you scream about how teachers can't teach and then you are spouting off about how they are so good they are "indoctrinating" them.
> 
> Can you see a conflict here?
> 
> Do you actually, personally know anyone that teaches? Obviously not.
> 
> You post wacko stuff like this and expect to be taken seriously?
> 
> It's all a big evil plot out there conceived just to piss you off. I guess you believe the moon landing was filmed in Hollywood.
> You should know, when it comes to the moon, you're already there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I can see the conflict here.  You lack the the intelligence to know the difference between educating and brainwashing.  Public School grad huh?  And yeah, I actually do know quite a few teachers, both PS ones and Private School ones where my son goes.  My wife is a substitute teacher.
Click to expand...




If that's true then there is no excuse for your ignorance on this subject is there. 

Anyone that dishes out 'brainwashing' on an education forum is haunted, drunk, plain stupid, or all of the previous.


----------



## blimpo

Samson said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because we no longer focus on educating our children, but on social engineering and allowing the leftist teachers to indoctrinate them into the leftist word view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Bub, first no-nothings like you scream about how teachers can't teach and then you are spouting off about how they are so good they are "indoctrinating" them.
> 
> Can you see a conflict here?
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I see no conflict in acknowledging that if teachers are trying to convince students that there is no god, and that queers are normal, and that everyone has the same mental/physical ability, then they do not have as much time to teach reading, writing, and math.
> 
> I would say the same thing if teachers were spending time convincing students that there is only one god and they should hate queers, and that Aryans are a superior race: Their JOB IS TO TEACH ACADEMICS, not socialization.
Click to expand...



Teachers I have witnessed over the years try, and I say try (fighting the distractions and other things that go on in society and schools) to TEACH ACADEMICS. 

As I stated in another post, a few issues make the news and suddenly all teachers are guilty of the same.  Hundreds of thousands taught today and we heard about 3 or 4 doing something wrong.
As I stated, it's a flippin' epidemic !


----------



## MisterBeale

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsL6mKxtOlQ]George Carlin The Best 3 Minutes of His Career "The American Dream" - YouTube[/ame]​
http://www.johntaylorgatto.com/historytour/history1.htm

http://iwcenglish1.typepad.com/Documents/Gatto_Dumbing_Us_Down.pdf


----------



## Meathead

I have been doubly blessed in that neither I nor my only child have suffered the marginal educational standards offered by the American school system. Although we were both born American, we both have attended schools in Europe (I - English language community schools in Greece in the 70s and my son - Czech schools). The result is we have received a far superior education than one can expect in US public schools and the absence of a politically-correct curriculum so evident in the threads of sites like this.

I did go to US universities, but by that time it was too late to try to be molded by the self-righteous and self-serving teachers which have infected the educational system. I am perfectly happy that my son is not being educated in a system which nurtures so much mediocrity and dogma. When he decides to university in a few years I would not object if it were in the US. However, until that time I would prefer that he not be exposed to the curricula whose effects are abundantly apparent in so many young Americans.


----------



## jtpr312

blimpo said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Bub, first no-nothings like you scream about how teachers can't teach and then you are spouting off about how they are so good they are "indoctrinating" them.
> 
> Can you see a conflict here?
> 
> Do you actually, personally know anyone that teaches? Obviously not.
> 
> You post wacko stuff like this and expect to be taken seriously?
> 
> It's all a big evil plot out there conceived just to piss you off. I guess you believe the moon landing was filmed in Hollywood.
> You should know, when it comes to the moon, you're already there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I can see the conflict here.  You lack the the intelligence to know the difference between educating and brainwashing.  Public School grad huh?  And yeah, I actually do know quite a few teachers, both PS ones and Private School ones where my son goes.  My wife is a substitute teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true then there is no excuse for your ignorance on this subject is there.
> 
> Anyone that dishes out 'brainwashing' on an education forum is haunted, drunk, plain stupid, or all of the previous.
Click to expand...


It is what it is bud.  Just because you refuse to acknowledge the truth of it doesn't mean I'm haunted, drunk or stupid.  What it more probably means is that you have a personal stake in not speaking the truths about our educational/social engineering/indoctrinating public school system.  See the evidence supports the statement I made.  US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet, and worse than even some 3rd world nations.  This is FACT son, not drunken babbling.  Our PS systems have shifted their focus from giving our children a great academic education to socially engineering them to be good little diversty minded, head filled with liberal propoganda bs, citizens who will toe the leftist's line.  They're putting out sheeple, when they can actually get kids through graduation, not well educated, critically thinking, young men and woman.  Sheeple are easier to control.  Niether of my sons went to PS, my wife and I decided to sacrifice and do without or give up, many, many, many material things rather than allow sub-standard leftist propogandists to "educate" our children.   What's your personal agenda bud?  You a teacher?  You married to one?  Lol, some personal axe to grind that's for sure because you deny the facts and give us BS and name calling, typical leftist tactics.


----------



## regent

Sounds like the real question some are asking is how can we protect our children from being exposed (taught) to beliefs different from ours? For example, Texas Repubicans do not want their children taught critical thinking. Is critical thinking part of indoctrination and brainwashing, or is it a method that helps resist indoctrination or brainwashing? What is the threat to the GOP?
Even if parents can protect their children from being exposed to beliefs they differ with, how long can the children be protected, somewhere along the track they are going to hear different beliefs than their parents. 
I would think most just send their kids to school and allow them to be exposed to a few limited ideas, beliefs, and values. In classrooms the range is limited but as much learning takes place outside the classroom as in. If a belief makes sense to a student it might cause them to think, but chances are not, only interested in the grade.


----------



## HUGGY

*American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..???? 
*

American kids are the dumbest in the world yet newGOPers like Ryan and Romney want to cut spending in education??????


----------



## Meathead

HUGGY said:


> *American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????
> *
> 
> American kids are the dumbest in the world yet newGOPers like Ryan and Romney want to cut spending in education??????


Yeah, and if Americans are the laziest people in the world so we have to increase government spending.


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet.



Which US students?

It's not true in any case:

Global grade: How do U.S. students compare? - Academic skills | GreatSchools

Is the U.S. Catching Up? : Education Next


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Texas Repubicans do not want their children taught critical thinking.





That's not true. They don't want the title 'Critical Thinking' used as a cover to 'teach' something else entirely.


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> *American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????
> *
> 
> American kids are the dumbest in the world yet newGOPers like Ryan and Romney want to cut spending in education??????





Try to pay attention, Gilligan.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Repubicans do not want their children taught critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. They don't want the title 'Critical Thinking' used as a cover to 'teach' something else entirely.
Click to expand...


What is that "something else" you think Texas schools and Texas teachers want to teach Texas children that they need a cover for? Is that what worries people in Texas, not the subject  but that their schools and teachers will teach something subversive if given a chance? If nothing else, it sounds like kids must grow up in Texas surrounded by paranoia.


----------



## thanatos144

Why is it that progressives always blame everyone BUT the people we pay to teach our kids????How many of you progressives would keep a lawn care guy if he never mows your lawn?????? We all know you would all kick that illegal you use to the curb.


----------



## HUGGY

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????
> *
> 
> American kids are the dumbest in the world yet newGOPers like Ryan and Romney want to cut spending in education??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to pay attention, Gilligan.
Click to expand...


Say something interesting and intelligent and I will.


----------



## jtpr312

HUGGY said:


> *American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????
> *
> 
> American kids are the dumbest in the world yet newGOPers like Ryan and Romney want to cut spending in education??????




We pay more per pupil than EVERY other nation in the world  except for Zwitzerland, so it's obvious money isn't the answer.  

The US spends on avg $91,700.00 per pupil from the ages of 6-15, and $149,000 through HS Graduation.  Only surpassed by Switzerland, Yet we are in the lower bottom half of the pack when compared to the 65 other nations in the studies done, many not even 1st world nations.  Yet their children  CONSISTANTLY out rank ours in math, reading and science.  It's obvious we are throwing money away here.  The problem is not money if it was we'd have some of the smartest kids in the world.  New Zealand, South Korea, Portugal, Spain, Ireland and Germany all spend just about half what we spend, yet their kids are so far ahead of us in reading, math and science it's a joke.  Since 1970 (where we spent $50,000 in 2009 dollars per pupil up through graduation) we have doubled the per pupil spending with ZERO growth in academic standing.  Of course the liberal democrats want to throw more money to the teacher's unions, but that's to ensure their voting block, not to improve our students standing world wide.  Something needs to be done as too many nations are doing much more and much better with MUCH less money.  The problem just may be we have teachers more concerned with what candidate will give their unions more benefits and money, rather than give a crap that they're failing to educate our kids.  This is why my kids go to private school, the teachers are paid and kept on based upon performance, not because the union says you can't get rid of the dead wood.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

HUGGY said:


> *American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????
> *
> 
> American kids are the dumbest in the world yet newGOPers like Ryan and Romney want to cut spending in education??????



It makes sense to cut spending when the most spending in the civilized world has given us the worst results in the civilized world.

See why we are positive a liberal will have a low IQ?? What other conclusion is possible?


----------



## thanatos144

jtpr312 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????
> *
> 
> American kids are the dumbest in the world yet newGOPers like Ryan and Romney want to cut spending in education??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We pay more per pupil than EVERY other nation in the world  except for Zwitzerland, so it's obvious money isn't the answer.
> 
> The US spends on avg $91,700.00 per pupil from the ages of 6-15, and $149,000 through HS Graduation.  Only surpassed by Switzerland, Yet we are in the lower bottom half of the pack when compared to the 65 other nations in the studies done, many not even 1st world nations.  Yet their children  CONSISTANTLY out rank ours in math, reading and science.  It's obvious we are throwing money away here.  The problem is not money if it was we'd have some of the smartest kids in the world.  New Zealand, South Korea, Portugal, Spain, Ireland and Germany all spend just about half what we spend, yet their kids are so far ahead of us in reading, math and science it's a joke.  Since 1970 (where we spent $50,000 in 2009 dollars per pupil up through graduation) we have doubled the per pupil spending with ZERO growth in academic standing.  Of course the liberal democrats want to throw more money to the teacher's unions, but that's to ensure their voting block, not to improve our students standing world wide.  Something needs to be done as too many nations are doing much more and much better with MUCH less money.  The problem just may be we have teachers more concerned with what candidate will give their unions more benefits and money, rather than give a crap that they're failing to educate our kids.  This is why my kids go to private school, the teachers are paid and kept on based upon performance, not because the union says you can't get rid of the dead wood.
Click to expand...

But but but but.. its the parents! The union leaders.....er...the teachers need more money !!!!!


----------



## Rozman

It's always about money with Liberals.
The government never collects enough and the government never spends enough.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Repubicans do not want their children taught critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. They don't want the title 'Critical Thinking' used as a cover to 'teach' something else entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is that "something else" you think Texas schools and Texas teachers want to teach Texas children that they need a cover for?
Click to expand...



Not another subject, rather that something like 'Critical Thinking' lends itself particularly well to becoming just a platform for a teacher to present his or her personal views under the guise of the subject itself. I've seen it happen. It takes conscientious, ethical, disciplined teachers who are honest and self-aware to avoid allowing a subject like that to slide into an excuse for pontificating before a captive audience. That, I suppose, is what some people are wary of.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????
> *
> 
> American kids are the dumbest in the world yet newGOPers like Ryan and Romney want to cut spending in education??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense to cut spending when the most spending in the civilized world has given us the worst results in the civilized world.
Click to expand...



More money is not the solution to our educational issues, but to say that we have "the worst results in the civilized world" is hyperbolic nonsense which you cannot support.


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> New Zealand, South Korea, Portugal, Spain, Ireland and Germany all spend just about half what we spend, yet their kids are so far ahead of us in reading, math and science it's a joke.






And yet, parents in South Korea in particular are clamoring to send their kids to school HERE.


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????
> *
> 
> American kids are the dumbest in the world yet newGOPers like Ryan and Romney want to cut spending in education??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to pay attention, Gilligan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say something interesting and intelligent and I will.
Click to expand...


I didn't think you would understand. 

Try to pay attention to what Ryan and Romney actually say on the matter rather than just repeating your democrat talking points.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. They don't want the title 'Critical Thinking' used as a cover to 'teach' something else entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that "something else" you think Texas schools and Texas teachers want to teach Texas children that they need a cover for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not another subject, rather that something like 'Critical Thinking' lends itself particularly well to becoming just a platform for a teacher to present his or her personal views under the guise of the subject itself. I've seen it happen. It takes conscientious, ethical, disciplined teachers who are honest and self-aware to avoid allowing a subject like that to slide into an excuse for pontificating before a captive audience. That, I suppose, is what some people are wary of.
Click to expand...

Teachers could do that with any subject, history, English, PE, health, whatever. Is there any reason Texas cannot  trust its teachers? What about those southern states that do not allow teacher unions are they also afraid to teach criticial thinking?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that "something else" you think Texas schools and Texas teachers want to teach Texas children that they need a cover for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not another subject, rather that something like 'Critical Thinking' lends itself particularly well to becoming just a platform for a teacher to present his or her personal views under the guise of the subject itself. I've seen it happen. It takes conscientious, ethical, disciplined teachers who are honest and self-aware to avoid allowing a subject like that to slide into an excuse for pontificating before a captive audience. That, I suppose, is what some people are wary of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers could do that with any subject, history, English, PE, health, whatever. Is there any reason Texas cannot  trust its teachers?
Click to expand...



That's exactly the problem, and not just in Texas. When parents have kids coming home from English or History class telling them the things they have been instructed to believe in those subjects, they are even less likely to trust that a subject like 'Critical Thinking' won't just become a vehicle for more of the same. Right or wrong, they are not without reason.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not another subject, rather that something like 'Critical Thinking' lends itself particularly well to becoming just a platform for a teacher to present his or her personal views under the guise of the subject itself. I've seen it happen. It takes conscientious, ethical, disciplined teachers who are honest and self-aware to avoid allowing a subject like that to slide into an excuse for pontificating before a captive audience. That, I suppose, is what some people are wary of.
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers could do that with any subject, history, English, PE, health, whatever. Is there any reason Texas cannot  trust its teachers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the problem, and not just in Texas. When parents have kids coming home from English or History class telling them the things they have been instructed to believe in those subjects, they are even less likely to trust that a subject like 'Critical Thinking' won't just become a vehicle for more of the same. Right or wrong, they are not without reason.
Click to expand...


It's the word "think" that frightened Texans, wasn't it? 
That's the same sort of problem the ancient Greeks had with logic. Kids coming home and scaring their parents with major premises and so forth. The Greeks got so scared of  Socrates and his stupid questioning they made him drink the hemlock. And if questioning is bad, think of the evil that the scientific method has brought to mankind. 
Memorization is the way to go, memorization has never hurt anyone, it is meaningless, harmless and soon forgotten, but what we don't want are students that think. Well anyway Texas doesn't,


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers could do that with any subject, history, English, PE, health, whatever. Is there any reason Texas cannot  trust its teachers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the problem, and not just in Texas. When parents have kids coming home from English or History class telling them the things they have been instructed to believe in those subjects, they are even less likely to trust that a subject like 'Critical Thinking' won't just become a vehicle for more of the same. Right or wrong, they are not without reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the word "think" that frightened Texans, wasn't it?
Click to expand...




Oh, I'm sorry, I thought you wanted to have an actual discussion. My mistake. Ok, go on with your 'Gee, Texas sure is funny and backward!' 'Tee-hee!' 'We hate everyone in that state because some people there are conservative!' 'Tee-hee!' 'This will be fun to talk about at our next cocktail party in Cambridge!' 'Tee-hee!' 'Aren't we just the most precious things ever because we are so mindlessly partisan and pleased with our liberalism that we don't have to think about it?' 'Tee-hee-hee!'

You go ahead and enjoy that. I'll try not to make the mistake of taking you seriously again.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> That's the same sort of problem the ancient Greeks had with logic. Kids coming home and scaring their parents with major premises and so forth. The Greeks got so scared of  Socrates and his stupid questioning they made him drink the hemlock.





Maybe you should study up on that a little more before you comment on it again. But what am I saying? You aren't serious anyway. Enjoy the great selection of cheeses at your next cocktail party in Cambridge.


----------



## lareinedumonde

Status quo, per se, is something conservatives, by definition, support, and liberals, by definition, seek to better.  
And in the present situation, I think it safe to say NO ONE likes the status quo, except for possibly the very wealthy.
(and i am not at all sure that I am replying to the post I wished to reply to.  This place is confusing!)


----------



## blimpo

jtpr312 said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I can see the conflict here.  You lack the the intelligence to know the difference between educating and brainwashing.  Public School grad huh?  And yeah, I actually do know quite a few teachers, both PS ones and Private School ones where my son goes.  My wife is a substitute teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true then there is no excuse for your ignorance on this subject is there.
> 
> Anyone that dishes out 'brainwashing' on an education forum is haunted, drunk, plain stupid, or all of the previous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what it is bud.  Just because you refuse to acknowledge the truth of it doesn't mean I'm haunted, drunk or stupid.  What it more probably means is that you have a personal stake in not speaking the truths about our educational/social engineering/indoctrinating public school system.  See the evidence supports the statement I made.  US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet, and worse than even some 3rd world nations.  This is FACT son, not drunken babbling.  Our PS systems have shifted their focus from giving our children a great academic education to socially engineering them to be good little diversty minded, head filled with liberal propoganda bs, citizens who will toe the leftist's line.  They're putting out sheeple, when they can actually get kids through graduation, not well educated, critically thinking, young men and woman.  Sheeple are easier to control.  Niether of my sons went to PS, my wife and I decided to sacrifice and do without or give up, many, many, many material things rather than allow sub-standard leftist propogandists to "educate" our children.   What's your personal agenda bud?  You a teacher?  You married to one?  Lol, some personal axe to grind that's for sure because you deny the facts and give us BS and name calling, typical leftist tactics.
Click to expand...




I no longer have a stake in this matter. I just have a hard time reading these way out responses. 
I taught in both private and public schools. You sent yours to private, hurrah. Teachers in both systems are not different. The private make less, usually have lesser benefits, and don't have to put up with the crap in a public school. That is unless a big donor's kid gets in trouble. Then it's swept under the rug.

Whenever anyone starts with the indoctrination stuff, that's wacko and this comes from 1st hand experience.

The rating stuff, oh God, how many times....
We encourage and even mandate that our special ed kids take the tests. In many countries we are compared with, they cull the best students and send the others on vocational tracts. 

If you indeed personally know anyone that teaches, how can you socialize with those that you label 'diseased'. I doubt you know any. If your wife does sub then she knows how it is practically impossible to get kids to do anything.

Bottom line is I think you don't know crap from apple butter. If you personally knew teachers we wouldn't be having this discussion. Your view of teachers comes from way out in left field (or right) and you insist on spouting ignorant statements on a public forum.

The next thing you'll state is the reason for high crime in poverty areas is because teachers are 'brainwashing' their students to steal...I can't wait for that one...


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which US students?
> 
> It's not true in any case:
> 
> Global grade: How do U.S. students compare? - Academic skills | GreatSchools
> 
> Is the U.S. Catching Up? : Education Next
Click to expand...



I see 'tough guy' never addressed this. He tends to tuck and mince away when confronted.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Well, that settles it. You ARE stupid and you ARE afraid to answer direct questions. When you can muster the courage and strength of character to support your own claim or at least clarify your meaning I may consider taking you a little bit seriously. Until then, you are just a weak, ignorant idiot spamming up this thread by repeating the same nonsense over and over again. Let me know if you ever locate your spine or develop the slightest grasp of logic.





And.....................I guess he never did.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

blimpo said:


> Your view of teachers comes from way out in left field (or right) and you insist on spouting ignorant statements on a public forum.



The correct view is that teachers are status quo union liberals who produce about the dumbest kids in the civilied world and in doing so treasonously undermine our nation.

THe obvious Republican/libertarian/American solution is to make unions illegal again and introduce vouchers.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> about the dumbest kids in the civilied[sic] world.




Can you prove that?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> about the dumbest kids in the civilied[sic] world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove that?
Click to expand...



Reason Magazine:

For "Stupid in America," a special report ABC will air Friday, we gave identical tests to high school students in New Jersey and in Belgium. The Belgian kids cleaned the American kids' clocks. The Belgian kids called the American students "stupid."

We didn't pick smart kids to test in Europe and dumb kids in the United States. The American students attend an above-average school in New Jersey, and New Jersey's kids have test scores that are above average for America.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> about the dumbest kids in the civilied[sic] world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reason Magazine:
> 
> For "Stupid in America," a special report ABC will air Friday, we gave identical tests to high school students in New Jersey and in Belgium. The Belgian kids cleaned the American kids' clocks. The Belgian kids called the American students "stupid."
> 
> We didn't pick smart kids to test in Europe and dumb kids in the United States. The American students attend an above-average school in New Jersey, and New Jersey's kids have test scores that are above average for America.
Click to expand...




So, American students are "the dumbest in the civilized world" really means one group of high school kids in Jersey compared to one group of kids in Belgium? Is that what that means? 

Even at that, you still haven't provided a link.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason Magazine:
> 
> For "Stupid in America," a special report ABC will air Friday, we gave identical tests to high school students in New Jersey and in Belgium. The Belgian kids cleaned the American kids' clocks. The Belgian kids called the American students "stupid."
> 
> We didn't pick smart kids to test in Europe and dumb kids in the United States. The American students attend an above-average school in New Jersey, and New Jersey's kids have test scores that are above average for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, American students are "the dumbest in the civilized world" really means one group of high school kids in Jersey compared to one group of kids in Belgium? Is that what that means?
> 
> Even at that, you still haven't provided a link.
Click to expand...


"Waiting for Superman": What it Means for You and Your Child ...Education.com | An Education & Child Development Site for Parents | Parenting & Educational Resource  ...  Politics and EducationCached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
On international tests, American children rank 25th in math and 21st in science, .... In fact, states without tenure or poor tenure laws have the worst educational


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reason Magazine:
> 
> For "Stupid in America," a special report ABC will air Friday, we gave identical tests to high school students in New Jersey and in Belgium. The Belgian kids cleaned the American kids' clocks. The Belgian kids called the American students "stupid."
> 
> We didn't pick smart kids to test in Europe and dumb kids in the United States. The American students attend an above-average school in New Jersey, and New Jersey's kids have test scores that are above average for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, American students are "the dumbest in the civilized world" really means one group of high school kids in Jersey compared to one group of kids in Belgium? Is that what that means?
> 
> Even at that, you still haven't provided a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Waiting for Superman": What it Means for You and Your Child ...Education.com | An Education & Child Development Site for Parents | Parenting & Educational Resource  ... 
Click to expand...



Your link doesn't go to any particular article or set of data. The links I provded do. 


Would you like to try again?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, American students are "the dumbest in the civilized world" really means one group of high school kids in Jersey compared to one group of kids in Belgium? Is that what that means?
> 
> Even at that, you still haven't provided a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Waiting for Superman": What it Means for You and Your Child ...Education.com | An Education & Child Development Site for Parents | Parenting & Educational Resource  ... 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your link doesn't go to any particular article or set of data. The links I provded do.
> 
> 
> Would you like to try again?
Click to expand...



Walter Williams: The Program for International Student Assessment (PISA) is an international comparison of 15-year-olds conducted by The Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) that measures applied learning and problem-solving ability. In 2006, U.S. students ranked 25th of 30 advanced nations in math and 24th in science. McKinsey & Company, in releasing its report "The Economic Impact of the Achievement Gap in America's Schools" (April 2009) said, "Several other facts paint a worrisome picture. First, the longer American children are in school, the worse they perform compared to their international peers. In recent cross-country comparisons of fourth grade reading, math, and science, US students scored in the top quarter or top half of advanced nations. By age 15 these rankings drop to the bottom half. In other words, American students are farthest behind just as they are about to enter higher education or the workforce." That's a sobering thought. The longer kids are in school and the more money we spend on them, the further behind they get.


----------



## Unkotare

Link. Do you have a link? Maybe something more current than 2006?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> Link. Do you have a link? Maybe something more current than 2006?



too stupid!! as if liberals have more or less control than 6 years ago!!!

A few days ago, CNN interviewed former D.C. schools chancellor Michelle Rhee about American education. Rhee, predictably, said that American education is terrible, that test scores are flat, and that we are way behind other nations on international tests.


----------



## Unkotare

Link! What the hell is your problem with links? Are you afraid of providing a link? Is this some new kind of mental disorder?


----------



## Unkotare

You are starting to smell mighty suspicious, champ. Provide some links to support your claims. Let's go - hurry it up.


----------



## Unkotare

Hello?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> Hello?



I am gonna take a stab and say ether you or someone in your family is a teacher.....


----------



## jtpr312

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which US students?
> 
> It's not true in any case:
> 
> Global grade: How do U.S. students compare? - Academic skills | GreatSchools
> 
> Is the U.S. Catching Up? : Education Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see 'tough guy' never addressed this. He tends to tuck and mince away when confronted.
Click to expand...



Tough guy just got back on  the board punkass.  Let's address it now shall we.

The first site doesn't even show up

The second site is measuring growth or a narrowing of the educational gap from 1995-2009 good news, US 4th and 8th graders are showing improvement, US students still lag behind almost every industrial nation and some 3rd world nations, so not relevent and certainly doesn't disprove what I said.  

Now here's a liberal source so you asswipes don't say I'm usuing a biased sources.  Huffington Post is usuing a report pblished by non other than that bastion of liberal think, Harvard University.

U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers, Schools Make Little ...www.huffingtonpost.com/.../us-students-still-lag-beh_n_1695516.ht...Cached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
Jul 23, 2012  *U.S. students aren't progressing to catch up to their peers in other industrialized countries. A report recently published by Harvard University's *...


*U.S. Students Lag Behind Foreign Peers *| 360 Education Solutionswww.360-edu.com/news/us-students-lag-behind-foreign-peers.htmCached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo

Top News Today | U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers ...lifestyle.topnewstoday.org/financial+crisis/article/2871390/Cached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers, Schools Make Little Progress In Improving Achievement


I can find source after source, study after study, report after report, both private and govt both US and Foreign that show US PS students lag behind their foreign peers in math, reading and science.  Enough said.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> You are starting to smell mighty suspicious, champ. Provide some links to support your claims. Let's go - hurry it up.



you're right I'm making it all up and all the international studies show American kids are the smartest in the world!!

Dumbing Down Our Kids, Losing the Educational Race by Charles J ...www.sntp.net/education/education_stats.htmCached - Similar
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
Dumbing Down Our Kids, The Reading Wars, Intentional Illiteracy by Charles J. Sykes. ... The Second International Mathematics Study found that the " performance of ... Stevenson reported: "On no test did American students attain an average ...


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna take a stab and say ether you or someone in your family is a teacher.....
Click to expand...




Why would you take such a stab?


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> I can find source after source, study after study, report after report, both private and govt both US and Foreign that show US PS students lag behind their foreign peers in math, reading and science.  Enough said.




No, not enough said, you weak old clown. Provid a link to the source that proves "US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet." Those are your words, in case you missed your meds today you doddering old fool.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to smell mighty suspicious, champ. Provide some links to support your claims. Let's go - hurry it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're right I'm making it all up and all the international studies show American kids are the smartest in the world!!...
Click to expand...



Who said that, Strawman?


And your link didn't work. You really suck at this, don't you?


----------



## jtpr312

Unkotare said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find source after source, study after study, report after report, both private and govt both US and Foreign that show US PS students lag behind their foreign peers in math, reading and science.  Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not enough said, you weak old clown. Provid a link to the source that proves "US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet." Those are your words, in case you missed your meds today you doddering old fool.
Click to expand...


cu*t, you left out the report from Harvard I see.  
U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers, Schools Make Little ...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/.../us...16.ht...Cached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
Jul 23, 2012  U.S. students aren't progressing to catch up to their peers in other industrialized countries. A report recently published by Harvard University's ...


U.S. Students Lag Behind Foreign Peers | 360 Education Solutionswww.360-edu.com/news/us-students-lag-behind-foreign-peers.htmCached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo

Top News Today | U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers ...lifestyle.topnewstoday.org/financial+crisis/article/2871390/Cached
You +1'd this publicly. Undo
U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers, Schools Make Little Progress In Improving Achievement


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> The first site doesn't even show up.





Yes it does, fool. Maybe you need to pedal your bike faster.


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find source after source, study after study, report after report, both private and govt both US and Foreign that show US PS students lag behind their foreign peers in math, reading and science.  Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not enough said, you weak old clown. Provid a link to the source that proves "US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet." Those are your words, in case you missed your meds today you doddering old fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cu*t, you left out the report from Harvard I see.
> U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers, Schools Make Little ...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/.../us...16.ht...Cached
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> Jul 23, 2012  U.S. students aren't progressing to catch up to their peers in other industrialized countries. A report recently published by Harvard University's ...
> 
> 
> U.S. Students Lag Behind Foreign Peers | 360 Education Solutionswww.360-edu.com/news/us-students-lag-behind-foreign-peers.htmCached
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> 
> Top News Today | U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers ...lifestyle.topnewstoday.org/financial+crisis/article/2871390/Cached
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers, Schools Make Little Progress In Improving Achievement
Click to expand...



Not one active link in that entire post, and certainly not one proving "US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet." Care to try again, weakling?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can find source after source, study after study, report after report, both private and govt both US and Foreign that show US PS students lag behind their foreign peers in math, reading and science.  Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not enough said, you weak old clown. Provid a link to the source that proves "US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet." Those are your words, in case you missed your meds today you doddering old fool.
Click to expand...


Your moving the goal post I see.....Standard practice when you get butt hurt.....By the way I take that stab cause only someone who is in our failing education system or has family in it defends it.


----------



## jtpr312

Unkotare said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first site doesn't even show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, fool. Maybe you need to pedal your bike faster.
Click to expand...



Do you ever have anything intelligent to add or are you like those pain in the ass little dogs that do nothing but run around yelping and snapping at people's heels?


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Your[sic] moving the goal post I see.....Standard practice when you get butt hurt.....By the way I take that stab cause only someone who is in our failing education system or has family in it defends it.




Who said I was defending it? You're not one of those who gets too excited to read carefully, are you?


----------



## jtpr312

Unkotare said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not enough said, you weak old clown. Provid a link to the source that proves "US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet." Those are your words, in case you missed your meds today you doddering old fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cu*t, you left out the report from Harvard I see.
> U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers, Schools Make Little ...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/.../us...16.ht...Cached
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> Jul 23, 2012 &#8211; U.S. students aren't progressing to catch up to their peers in other industrialized countries. A report recently published by Harvard University's ...
> 
> 
> U.S. Students Lag Behind Foreign Peers | 360 Education Solutionswww.360-edu.com/news/us-students-lag-behind-foreign-peers.htmCached
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> 
> Top News Today | U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers ...lifestyle.topnewstoday.org/financial+crisis/article/2871390/Cached
> You +1'd this publicly. Undo
> U.S. Students Still Lag Behind Foreign Peers, Schools Make Little Progress In Improving Achievement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not one active link in that entire post, and certainly not one proving "US students do worse on standarized testing than ANY other 1st world nation on the planet." Care to try again, weakling?
Click to expand...


Are you too stupid to look, the sites up yourslef if someone doesn't lead you by the hand and post the ling for you to click on.   I guided you in the right direction, now educate yourself dumbass, LOOK SHIT UP!


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first site doesn't even show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, fool. Maybe you need to pedal your bike faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever have anything intelligent to add or are you like those pain in the ass little dogs that do nothing but run around yelping and snapping at people's heels?
Click to expand...




Do you have an active link to anything, or are you one of those old fools who feels threatened by anything more complicated than a cell phone with extra large numbers?


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> Are you too stupid to look, the sites up yourslef[sic] LOOK SHIT UP!





So you can't support anything you've been claiming? That's what I thought. Maybe it's time for you to shut the fuck up then.


----------



## jasonnfree

Finland, Holland, Netherlands students outperform us, however they are very liberal, bordering on socialist.  They even have universal health care (oh no) and large public sectors and unions!!     So there must be a mistake.  Their students  reported scores are probably manipulated by the same people that manipulated the recent favorable unemployment percentiles (7.8%), because liberalism is a mental disorder and can't produce anything and they are all libtards, right?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

jasonnfree said:


> Finland, Holland, Netherlands students outperform us, however they are very liberal, bordering on socialist.




too stupid!! The are tiny, homogeneous, and very disciplined populations with a totalitarian and now socialist history so they are great at taking tests.


We are huge, not homogeneous, not disciplined, and in most cases more socialist than they are as evidenced by our higher socialized heath care and educational costs. 

This will be far far too nuanced for a liberal to grasp !


----------



## 4Horsemen

If American kids are the dumbest kids, then the Asian, Hindu and other kids are the most pampered kids *IN* America..


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

4Horsemen said:


> If American kids are the dumbest kids, then the Asian, Hindu and other kids are the most pampered kids *IN* America..




what????


----------



## Unkotare

The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."


And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.


----------



## blimpo

Unkotare said:


> The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."
> 
> 
> And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.





I dont know how many times I've posted this, but here we go again...

1. Most countries that we are compared with---cull out the low learners around the 7th grade and send them to vocational schools WHERE THEY ARE NEVER TESTED. 

2. We encourage EVERYONE to take the SAT, ACT, and any other test to get into college. The higher % of your general population that takes the test will lower your average. Fact..

3. THERE IS NOT ONE TEST THAT ALL TAKE. There are different versions among the different countries..

Why is it so difficult to see that as comparisons go, their best and brightest are being compared to our general population?

Why is that so tough to figure out?

Why?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

blimpo said:


> I dont know how many times I've posted this, but here we go again...
> 
> 1. Most countries that we are compared with---cull out the low learners around the 7th grade and send them to vocational schools WHERE THEY ARE NEVER TESTED.



too stupid!!! you have to say it over and over because you never provide evidence of what is absurd. I wonder why?


----------



## Unkotare

blimpo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."
> 
> 
> And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how many times I've posted this, but here we go again...
> 
> 1. Most countries that we are compared with---cull out the low learners around the 7th grade and send them to vocational schools WHERE THEY ARE NEVER TESTED.
> 
> 2. We encourage EVERYONE to take the SAT, ACT, and any other test to get into college. The higher % of your general population that takes the test will lower your average. Fact..
> 
> 3. THERE IS NOT ONE TEST THAT ALL TAKE. There are different versions among the different countries..
> 
> Why is it so difficult to see that as comparisons go, their best and brightest are being compared to our general population?
> 
> Why is that so tough to figure out?
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...



Why are you posting this to me?

Why?


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how many times I've posted this, but here we go again...
> 
> 1. Most countries that we are compared with---cull out the low learners around the 7th grade and send them to vocational schools WHERE THEY ARE NEVER TESTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid!!! you have to say it over and over because you never provide evidence of what is absurd. I wonder why?
Click to expand...



You're some kind of mental case, aren't you?


----------



## 4Horsemen

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If American kids are the dumbest kids, then the Asian, Hindu and other kids are the most pampered kids *IN* America..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what????
Click to expand...


   It's true. and it's not hard to tell. 


Ask yourselves this question? How do Asians/Hindus/Arabs/etc... know our math and English systems better than we do? 

Well, from kindercare through highschool, they are afforded the priviledge of the REAL American Dream, by being given the answers to tests and problems along with the questions. while your kids and my kids have to be "taught" the answers to the quesitons. there are secret progams out there in certain schools that are geared towards this end. ramping up the foreigner kid that can't speak a lick of English nor their parents, but by 12 th grad is fluent in English and proficient in Math. then moves back to Japan to find a job?...ouch!.....It's a reason for that. 

It's a reason schools in America that have a higher ratio of Asian/Aindu/Turkish/Paki...etcc...have higher test scores and smarter kids. they are pampered by the powers that be. 

They are not steered towards the ghetttos of America when they get off the plane. they are steered to the nearest Bank and gated community to get numerous loans of our tax dollars to get started on their American Dream. not all of them come over here with truckloads of cash to spend and be REAL contributors to the American Dream. A LOT of them come over here *DEAD BROKE* fresh out the despot poor towns abroad from washing their clothes in the river and are given the keys to the kingdom. and protected as such. 

This is why foreigners are "aappeared" to be smarter than the Americans. *They are given the keys to the kingdom*. and are protected by smoke and mirrors.


----------



## 4Horsemen

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only that the general thrust of so much of the Conservative ideology is a return to medieval thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid even for a liberal. Our Founder's philosophy  about limited government was created in the late 18th Century when they lived. I swear only a liberal could be dumb enough to think that the 18th century was medieval!!
> 
> See why we are 100% positive that a liberal will less than slow!!!
Click to expand...


haha


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Ask yourselves this question? How do Asians/Hindus/Arabs/etc... know our math and English systems better than we do?
> 
> Well, from kindercare through highschool, they are afforded the priviledge of the REAL American Dream, by being given the answers to tests and problems along with the questions. while your kids and my kids have to be "taught" the answers to the quesitons. there are secret progams out there in certain schools that are geared towards this end. ramping up the foreigner kid that can't speak a lick of English nor their parents, but by 12 th grad is fluent in English and proficient in Math. then moves back to Japan to find a job?...ouch!.....It's a reason for that.
> 
> It's a reason schools in America that have a higher ratio of Asian/Aindu/Turkish/Paki...etcc...have higher test scores and smarter kids. they are pampered by the powers that be.
> 
> They are not steered towards the ghetttos of America when they get off the plane. they are steered to the nearest Bank and gated community to get numerous loans of our tax dollars to get started on their American Dream. not all of them come over here with truckloads of cash to spend and be REAL contributors to the American Dream. A LOT of them come over here *DEAD BROKE* fresh out the despot poor towns abroad from washing their clothes in the river and are given the keys to the kingdom. and protected as such.
> 
> This is why foreigners are "aappeared" to be smarter than the Americans. *They are given the keys to the kingdom*. and are protected by smoke and mirrors.





What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourselves this question? How do Asians/Hindus/Arabs/etc... know our math and English systems better than we do?
> 
> Well, from kindercare through highschool, they are afforded the priviledge of the REAL American Dream, by being given the answers to tests and problems along with the questions. while your kids and my kids have to be "taught" the answers to the quesitons. there are secret progams out there in certain schools that are geared towards this end. ramping up the foreigner kid that can't speak a lick of English nor their parents, but by 12 th grad is fluent in English and proficient in Math. then moves back to Japan to find a job?...ouch!.....It's a reason for that.
> 
> It's a reason schools in America that have a higher ratio of Asian/Aindu/Turkish/Paki...etcc...have higher test scores and smarter kids. they are pampered by the powers that be.
> 
> They are not steered towards the ghetttos of America when they get off the plane. they are steered to the nearest Bank and gated community to get numerous loans of our tax dollars to get started on their American Dream. not all of them come over here with truckloads of cash to spend and be REAL contributors to the American Dream. A LOT of them come over here *DEAD BROKE* fresh out the despot poor towns abroad from washing their clothes in the river and are given the keys to the kingdom. and protected as such.
> 
> This is why foreigners are "aappeared" to be smarter than the Americans. *They are given the keys to the kingdom*. and are protected by smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
Click to expand...



I know this info is a bit overwhelming, but that's the facts. they are "ramped up" in our society by getting/having the following:

*1. *Access to endle$$ loans from American Banks who promote them into our society, that in most cases, they do not have to pay back if they default, just move back to Japan or Turkey, etc..and let the Banks in turn dump the debt on YOU and Me, the taxpayers who live here. 
*2.* Gated communities where they will be safe to learn uninhibited, distracted or tempted with the "Westernized Way" of America. which is why it "appears" they have  tight-knit communities, which is bullshit. It's a Facade. they might not even speak to each either., 
*3*. A-1 schools because of the residuals of safety and security and teachers that want to help them integrate into our society faster - *These *Teachers are not the same ones complaining for raisess and going on Strike like the ones in Chicago. These teachers are paid *TOP DOLLAR *to teach the foreigners. so you'll never see a strike on a school in a gated Asian/Hindu community eventhough the teachers may be Caucasian-American.
*4.* Online access to Questions *AND * Answers to standardized tests before most kids know which test is coming up so they don't have to have an American translator/nanny living in the home to teach their kids what they need to know. 
*5.* Constant intense support for their intergration and assimilation into our society from the kids teachers in the form of open lines of communication 24/7 via email, cell phone or telephone. 


^With all of these tools, You can almost always expect a better product result in a child verses having them:

*1*. Hearing gunshots 24/7 outside their homes 
*2.* Drugs running rampant
*3.* Vagabonds looting and roaming your community making it that much more unsafe
*4.* No support/protection from Police to insure a safe community until somebody is killed and then they are on the hunt. traumatizing the neighborhood
*5.* Bad press and Bad perceptions by the spin media, twisted liberals and ignorant citizens thrusted upon these kids as the worst of the worst of society. constantly defaming them. 
*6. *No support from the teachers because they are on strike for being overworked and not compensated for teaching all the unruly kids. 
*7. *Bad Parents that don't give a rip about the kid or it's future and wants the *Public Fool System* to raise them

^Add these things with Low wage paying jobs, and Bureacratic red tape when it comes to raises and promotions and you have an instant sespool of dispair. 

This is not how the Foreigners are treated when they come here, even if they came from a dump shithole in their own country washing their clothes in a dirty river. they are instantly transformed into the "haves" when they come here. MOST of them. 

Not all of them come from money like they are lineage of the Zhang Zhang Dynasty and money is never an issue...that's a gotdamn lie. 

The *DEAD BROKE *ones are also greeted/treated/pampered/conditioned/helped/supported and ramped up by our Banks and Instituitions creating a facade that they are Superior in knowledge from birth and it's just in their genes...

That's a bullshit lie and they know it. Problem is, Most Americans don't know this.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> [
> 
> 
> I know this info is a bit overwhelming, but ...:





It's not "overwhelming," it's asinine nonsense. You need professional help.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> I know this info is a bit overwhelming, but ...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "overwhelming," it's asinine nonsense. You need professional help.
Click to expand...



the FACT that you have nothing to add shows your immaturity and lack of knowledge on the subject. It's a typical internal projection thrusted outward from people when they have no fucking clue. 

I get that. 

You're dismissed.


----------



## Unkotare

You're a delusional idiot.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> You're a delusional idiot.



Still overwhelmed with nothing to add I see?. I get that. When it's not on Foxy Snewz or PNN, it's not occuring. 

But at least you got an Obamaphone coming in the mail.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a delusional idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still overwhelmed with nothing to add I see?. I get that.
Click to expand...





Still a delusional idiot I see? I get that.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Problem is, Most Americans don't know this.





Problem for _you_ is, most Americans aren't paranoid, conspiracy-freak idiots like you.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, Most Americans don't know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for _you_ is, most Americans aren't paranoid, conspiracy-freak idiots like you.
Click to expand...


MOST Americans are in denial.. FACT.  you maggot  but I digress


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, Most Americans don't know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem for _you_ is, most Americans aren't paranoid, conspiracy-freak idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST Americans are in denial..
Click to expand...




MOST Americans with your condition are in treatment. Give it a shot.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."
> 
> 
> And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.



many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."
> 
> 
> And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system
Click to expand...


Huge and growing numbers come to attend high school and, increasingly, Jr high or earlier grades. 

Now, it turns out that it is very difficult for an international student to enroll as a full-time student in a public school here (not impossible, and some do, but it's a long and expensive story). Therefore, the vast majority attend private schools, including Catholic schools which are not terribly expensive. However, if it were more possible a large portion of these students would in fact attend our public Jr and Senior high schools. These are just the facts, aside from questions about the quality of said schools.


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Go sit in the corner and keep that dunce hat on...


----------



## Samson

blimpo said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Bub, first no-nothings like you scream about how teachers can't teach and then you are spouting off about how they are so good they are "indoctrinating" them.
> 
> Can you see a conflict here?
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I see no conflict in acknowledging that if teachers are trying to convince students that there is no god, and that queers are normal, and that everyone has the same mental/physical ability, then they do not have as much time to teach reading, writing, and math.
> 
> I would say the same thing if teachers were spending time convincing students that there is only one god and they should hate queers, and that Aryans are a superior race: Their JOB IS TO TEACH ACADEMICS, not socialization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers I have witnessed over the years try, and I say try (fighting the distractions and other things that go on in society and schools) to TEACH ACADEMICS.
> 
> As I stated in another post, a few issues make the news and suddenly all teachers are guilty of the same.  Hundreds of thousands taught today and we heard about 3 or 4 doing something wrong.
> As I stated, it's a flippin' epidemic !
Click to expand...


Ironic that you mention, "fighting the distractions and other things that go on in society and schools."

What you have described is exactly what segregationists predicted would happen if schools were desegregated.....


----------



## 4Horsemen

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."
> 
> 
> And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system
Click to expand...


You are correct. they don't come for the *Public Fool System *brand of education that your kids and mine get, they wouldnt survive a week. 

Instead they come for the special kind that "ramps them up". the kind where the teachers are on call to those foreign parents 24/7 via email, telephone and cell phone to help them "get it"

The kind where they can get financial assistance the minute they arrive to America in the form of gigantic loans for homes, businesses, cars, etc...to entice them to move here. 

How else do you think they can integrate into our society so fast? they are given the keys to the Kingdom, that's how.

Think about it, if you moved to China tomorrow, your kids couldn't go the regular chinese schools, you would have to attend one that has an American Immersion program in it.,with translators and help-aids to make your transition into Chinese culture easier. Same in America. they don't come over here knowing fluent English. Especially the kids. 

Which is why you'll never see a school in those mostly gated areas going on strike. They get paid TOP DOLLAR to teach those foreign kids and make sure they get ramped up. If they went on strike like the other ones, that would lead to distractions and discouraging those people from coming to America and taking advantage of the American Dream.


----------



## Too Tall

idb said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you...This society must become one that values personal advancement or we're in deep shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually to advance we need more capitalism and less liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using your "logic", Liberals (Obama administration) bailed out many of the Capitalists (banks, GM) and they are making more money than they've ever done...could it possibly be a bit more complicated than your simplistic theories can account for?
Click to expand...


Where do you fit in this series of polls?



> In numerous polls, the public has voiced their displeasure at the much maligned bank bailout, but most don't know which president signed the controversial act into law.* Only a third of Americans (34%) correctly say the Troubled Asset Relief Program (TARP) was enacted by the Bush administration.* Nearly half (47%) incorrectly believe TARP was passed under President Obama. Another 19% admit they do not know which president signed the bank bailout into law. Notably, there is no partisan divide on the question. Just 36% of Republicans, 35% of independents and 34% of Democrats know that the government bailout of banks and financial institutions was signed into law by former President Bush. And Democrats (46%) are just as likely as Republicans (50%) to say TARP was passed under Obama.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."
> 
> 
> And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huge and growing numbers come to attend high school and, increasingly, Jr high or earlier grades.
> 
> Now, it turns out that it is very difficult for an international student to enroll as a full-time student in a public school here (not impossible, and some do, but it's a long and expensive story). Therefore, the vast majority attend private schools, including Catholic schools which are not terribly expensive. However, if it were more possible a large portion of these students would in fact attend our public Jr and Senior high schools. These are just the facts, aside from questions about the quality of said schools.
Click to expand...



LIES. Most of them come as young as kindercare. MOST of them. It's not even cost effective for them to come in Jr.High/School  when they can't even speak lick of English. 

I can take you to a couple elementary's in my city that are 90% Asian. So your 'facts' are flawed. 

congrats


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."
> 
> 
> And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. they don't come for the *Public Fool System *brand of education that your kids and mine get, they wouldnt survive a week.
> 
> Instead they come for the special kind that "ramps them up". the kind where the teachers are on call to those foreign parents 24/7 via email, telephone and cell phone to help them "get it"
> 
> The kind where they can get financial assistance the minute they arrive to America in the form of gigantic loans for homes, businesses, cars, etc...to entice them to move here.
> 
> How else do you think they can integrate into our society so fast? they are given the keys to the Kingdom, that's how.
> 
> Think about it, if you moved to China tomorrow, your kids couldn't go the regular chinese schools, you would have to attend one that has an American Immersion program in it.,with translators and help-aids to make your transition into Chinese culture easier. Same in America. they don't come over here knowing fluent English. Especially the kids.
> 
> Which is why you'll never see a school in those mostly gated areas going on strike. They get paid TOP DOLLAR to teach those foreign kids and make sure they get ramped up. If they went on strike like the other ones, that would lead to distractions and discouraging those people from coming to America and taking advantage of the American Dream.
Click to expand...


Needless to say, all that is complete nonsense.

You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, you paranoid freak. You need professional help.


----------



## tjvh

AmyNation said:


> We are 14th. Not the dumbest, but places like Canada, the uk, Australia,  and every major Asian nation are kicking are butts.



But we sure do own some really neat stuff.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge and growing numbers come to attend high school and, increasingly, Jr high or earlier grades.
> 
> Now, it turns out that it is very difficult for an international student to enroll as a full-time student in a public school here (not impossible, and some do, but it's a long and expensive story). Therefore, the vast majority attend private schools, including Catholic schools which are not terribly expensive. However, if it were more possible a large portion of these students would in fact attend our public Jr and Senior high schools. These are just the facts, aside from questions about the quality of said schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LIES. Most of them come as young as kindercare. MOST of them. It's not even cost effective for them to come in Jr.High/School  when they can't even speak lick of English.
> 
> I can take you to a couple elementary's in my city that are 90% Asian. So your 'facts' are flawed.
> 
> congrats
Click to expand...




You have no idea what you are talking about, you ignorant, paranoid freak. You are wrong and you are mentally ill. You are confusing things you don't understand.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge and growing numbers come to attend high school and, increasingly, Jr high or earlier grades.
> 
> Now, it turns out that it is very difficult for an international student to enroll as a full-time student in a public school here (not impossible, and some do, but it's a long and expensive story). Therefore, the vast majority attend private schools, including Catholic schools which are not terribly expensive. However, if it were more possible a large portion of these students would in fact attend our public Jr and Senior high schools. These are just the facts, aside from questions about the quality of said schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIES. Most of them come as young as kindercare. MOST of them. It's not even cost effective for them to come in Jr.High/School  when they can't even speak lick of English.
> 
> I can take you to a couple elementary's in my city that are 90% Asian. So your 'facts' are flawed.
> 
> congrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about, you ignorant, paranoid freak. You are wrong and you are mentally ill. You are confusing things you don't understand.
Click to expand...


^Here we have another ignorant gooftard in America that has NO CLUE  about the impact foreigners have on the American economy and housing market. 

All they know is  ignorance and nonsense that is splashed on the screen by PNN and Foxy Snewz.

Their^ type of the Jim Crow ignorance is the most dangerous kind because they don't realize that others are equally to blame for the crash. they just point fingers in one direction.


----------



## blimpo

Samson said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I see no conflict in acknowledging that if teachers are trying to convince students that there is no god, and that queers are normal, and that everyone has the same mental/physical ability, then they do not have as much time to teach reading, writing, and math.
> 
> I would say the same thing if teachers were spending time convincing students that there is only one god and they should hate queers, and that Aryans are a superior race: Their JOB IS TO TEACH ACADEMICS, not socialization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers I have witnessed over the years try, and I say try (fighting the distractions and other things that go on in society and schools) to TEACH ACADEMICS.
> 
> As I stated in another post, a few issues make the news and suddenly all teachers are guilty of the same.  Hundreds of thousands taught today and we heard about 3 or 4 doing something wrong.
> As I stated, it's a flippin' epidemic !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic that you mention, "fighting the distractions and other things that go on in society and schools."
> 
> What you have described is exactly what segregationists predicted would happen if schools were desegregated.....
Click to expand...



I guess it all goes back to Plessy vs Ferguson

If you are advocating the positives of segragation, I guess there might have been possibilities we would have found some benefit (in theory maybe).

But the problem, as you know, was that separate but equal was always separate but seldom equal.
If races did agree to separation, who would be the umpire to judge equal?
What if both were equal, but one race contributed the majority of funding for all schools, would they have a valid complaint? I just don't see a way it could have been done to be fair to all concerned. With all being citizens with rights, desegragation was the only just way to go.

Interesting senario you bring here. I assume you're not promoting segragation, but an interesting viewpoint. Who knows, if done fairly, we might not be in the situation we find ourselves in today..


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

4Horsemen said:


> I can take you to a couple elementary's in my city that are 90% Asian. So your 'facts' are flawed.



many schools in China are 7 days a week, plus tutoring, plus working late into the night. CNN did a special about how in South Korea they have a special police force dedicated to catching kids who study  past 1:00AM because  even they now think there ought to be limits.

If a Chinese parent wanted to trade that for a American public schools it would only be to teach their kids to be liberal illiterate goof offs like our kids!!


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can take you to a couple elementary's in my city that are 90% Asian. So your 'facts' are flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many schools in China are 7 days a week, plus tutoring, plus working late into the night. CNN did a special about how in South Korea they have a special police force dedicated to catching kids who study  past 1:00AM because  even they now think there ought to be limits.
> 
> If a Chinese parent wanted to trade that for a American public schools it would only be to teach their kids to be liberal illiterate goof offs like our kids!!
Click to expand...



I've probably spent more years in schools than you and I can tell you in full honesty liberals don't have a corner on only their kids being illiterate goof offs. They are across the board on that one.
And it depends what you mean by goofing off. Many kids will tell you texting constantly, posting on Facebook, living in chatrooms, and talking on cellphones is not goofing off. It is their job...
Why be concerned with who is liberal or conservative, studying, or reading a book when you are 12 years old and have the whole social world at your fingertips.

BTW- Unlike this forum, kids aren't political. They couldn't tell a liberal from a conservative and the worst part is, they don't care. It would be an improvement if they did.
If it's not in their glorious social world it is ignored.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIES. Most of them come as young as kindercare. MOST of them. It's not even cost effective for them to come in Jr.High/School  when they can't even speak lick of English.
> 
> I can take you to a couple elementary's in my city that are 90% Asian. So your 'facts' are flawed.
> 
> congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about, you ignorant, paranoid freak. You are wrong and you are mentally ill. You are confusing things you don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Here we have another ignorant gooftard in America that has NO CLUE  about the impact foreigners have on the American economy and housing market.
> 
> All they know is  ignorance and nonsense that is splashed on the screen by PNN and Foxy Snewz.
> 
> Their^ type of the Jim Crow ignorance is the most dangerous kind because they don't realize that others are equally to blame for the crash. they just point fingers in one direction.
Click to expand...



I have worked for almost 20 years with immigrants of all sorts, and international students in particular. YOU have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, you paranoid freak.


----------



## 4Horsemen

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can take you to a couple elementary's in my city that are 90% Asian. So your 'facts' are flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many schools in China are 7 days a week, plus tutoring, plus working late into the night. CNN did a special about how in South Korea they have a special police force dedicated to catching kids who study  past 1:00AM because  even they now think there ought to be limits.
> 
> If a Chinese parent wanted to trade that for a American public schools it would only be to teach their kids to be liberal illiterate goof offs like our kids!!
Click to expand...


Nonsense. they want and love the American Dream. they desire it. they come here in droves daily. the percentage that stay in China, do jus that, Stay in China. 

The ones that come here are afforded the privilidge of strict, safe, undistracted education in America aka gated communities with safer schools.. So they are allowed to "buck the line" at the Banks and are given the Keys to the Kingdom, in the form of massive loans so they can live in the high end areas of America and continue with their customs of strict learning techniques. 

It's not hard to tell you just have to see outside the pine box that the American spin machine is promoting. 

If our American kids were treated with the same kit gloves as we treat foreigners who move here from Japan, Turkey, Greece, etc.. our parents/kids would have the same strict standards of learning. the playing field is not level. 

And It's by design.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about, you ignorant, paranoid freak. You are wrong and you are mentally ill. You are confusing things you don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Here we have another ignorant gooftard in America that has NO CLUE  about the impact foreigners have on the American economy and housing market.
> 
> All they know is  ignorance and nonsense that is splashed on the screen by PNN and Foxy Snewz.
> 
> Their^ type of the Jim Crow ignorance is the most dangerous kind because they don't realize that others are equally to blame for the crash. they just point fingers in one direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked for almost 20 years with immigrants of all sorts, and international students in particular. YOU have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, you paranoid freak.
Click to expand...


If that were the case, then you would know exactly what I'm talking about. YOU are just an ignorant troll on the web. nothing more. your last 10 posts to me have been insults and not one morsel of insight. so go fuck a tree stump. troll.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> If a Chinese parent wanted to trade that for a American public schools it would only be to teach their kids to be liberal illiterate goof offs like our kids!!





Very, very, very many Chinese parents with the means are extremely eager to have their sons and daughters study in the US. More and more international students from China are coming here to study every year.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Here we have another ignorant gooftard in America that has NO CLUE  about the impact foreigners have on the American economy and housing market.
> 
> All they know is  ignorance and nonsense that is splashed on the screen by PNN and Foxy Snewz.
> 
> Their^ type of the Jim Crow ignorance is the most dangerous kind because they don't realize that others are equally to blame for the crash. they just point fingers in one direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked for almost 20 years with immigrants of all sorts, and international students in particular. YOU have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, you paranoid freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case, then you would know exactly what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...




There is no "if" about it. I know exactly that YOU know NOTHING about the experiences of immigrants to this country or about education and international students. You are just some sad headcase who came here looking for a platform to shout idiotic, paranoid conspiracy nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> The ones that come here are afforded the privilidge[sic] of strict, safe, undistracted education in America aka gated communities with safer schools.. So they are allowed to "buck the line" at the Banks and are given the Keys to the Kingdom,




No, you idiot, they have the "privilege" of hard work and self-sacrifice. Often they enjoy the benefit of supportive families and communities. Many with the means to come here have something increasingly rare in the US: Good credit. 

However, despite your asisnine conspiracy theory, not all immigrants (even *gasp* from Asia) come here with the advantage of financial security or strong family support. If you stopped peeking in windows in affluent neighborhoods you might notice that in many poor urban neighborhoods there are communities of immigrants from SEA who are suffering the ill effects of poverty that everyone else does under those circumstances. 

Often, students from SEA who may not enjoy strong financial and/or familial support suffer from unrealistic expectations stemming from the myth of the model minority in education. 

YOU, headcase, haven't the slightest idea what you are talking about. Go spew your ignorant, conspiracy-theory nonsense somewhere else.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that come here are afforded the privilidge[sic] of strict, safe, undistracted education in America aka gated communities with safer schools.. So they are allowed to "buck the line" at the Banks and are given the Keys to the Kingdom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you idiot, they have the "privilege" of hard work and self-sacrifice. Often they enjoy the benefit of supportive families and communities. Many with the means to come here have something increasingly rare in the US: Good credit.
> 
> However, despite your asisnine conspiracy theory, not all immigrants (even *gasp* from Asia) come here with the advantage of financial security or strong family support. If you stopped peeking in windows in affluent neighborhoods you might notice that in many poor urban neighborhoods there are communities of immigrants from SEA who are suffering the ill effects of poverty that everyone else does under those circumstances.
> 
> Often, students from SEA who may not enjoy strong financial and/or familial support suffer from unrealistic expectations stemming from the myth of the model minority in education.
> 
> YOU, headcase, haven't the slightest idea what you are talking about. Go spew your ignorant, conspiracy-theory nonsense somewhere else.
Click to expand...



^This is the ignorant bullshit they push across the TV screen.. and without a blip in the matrix, you regurgitate EXACTLY what you were indoctrinated to do. Hate yourself, your country and your fellow countrymen. 

How the fuck they got "good credit" IN AMERICA, and they all the fucking way in China working with the Yuon? you moron!!! DO YOU HAVE GOOD CREDIT IN CHINA???  IDIOT! HELL NO YOU DON'T

 Their credit ratings don't translate over here, stupid. and 9 outta 10 Japanese ain't rich like that to have good credit when they land on American soil, so what do they do...BORROW...BORROW...BORROW...from American Banks, WITH/or WITHOUT a gotdamn credit ratings. That's what you don't understand. The Banks are eager to lend to them, sight unseen, fresh outta Thailand, quicker than loaning to Americans, and we live here! WHY?  NEW ACCOUNTS. that's why. Learn something about Banking before you bring your dumpster knowledge around ME.  I know better. and I know what's causing the collapse and it ain't JUST AMERICANS running up some gotdamn credit cards and welfare.


----------



## thanatos144

Okay if american schools are so good why do we rate so low in the industrialized world? If money equaled good education our kids should all be fucking Mensa geniuses.  I had to explain to my 16 year old step son what a communist was......What do we hear when we bring up short falls in our education and the teachers we PAY to educate???? "its the parents fault!" Like all progressives they pass the blame.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> ^This is the ignorant bullshit they push across the TV screen..





I know - probably better than anyone else here - about immigration and international education. YOU are just another ignorant headcase spewing stupid conspiracy theories.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> How the fuck they got "good credit" IN AMERICA, and they all the fucking way in China working with the Yuon[sic]? you moron!!! DO YOU HAVE GOOD CREDIT IN CHINA???  IDIOT! HELL NO YOU DON'T
> 
> Their credit ratings don't translate over here, stupid. and 9 outta 10 Japanese ain't rich like that to have good credit when they land on American soil, so what do they do...





Hey, stupid, when you have a large bank account, a high-paying job and are sponsored by a large multinational corporation, banks consider you (or your company) a good loan risk. If I have a large bank account and the backing of a large multinational corporation sponsoring me to work in China I will be treated accordingly (there are different types of visa status in China and the personal credit rating doesn't really translate exactly).

You are confusing all sorts of different immigrant experiences. If you see 'wealthy' Japanese citizens in the US, they are probably here for a limited amount of time on an H-1b visa, having been transferred by the large multinational they work for back in Japan. Some may be visiting scholars or artists. The large houses you keep peeping into are most likely most often those of US CITIZENS who are 2nd or 3rd generation and have achieved success through hard work and self-sacrifice. If you go to a private high school and see a bunch of Korean students, they are most likely here on student visas and living away from their parents and working towards a very specific goal under rather specific expectations. Nonetheless, they are still kids and will do a lot of the ill-considered things that American kids do when circumstances allow. If you notice 'ethnic group X' running a nice restaurant, it was probably financed by generations of one family, or a community, pooling all their resources to work together, sacrifice, and make the most of opportunity found in the US. If you go to an inner-city public school and see a bunch of 'Asian' kids, they are most likely the children of actual immigrants, most likely Khmer speakers, and most likely trying to get by under trying financial circumstances (as well as other challenges). 

There is no monolithic immigrant experience, and no grand conspiracy that can justify your prejudice and paranoia, you freak.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Okay if american schools are so good .






Public school in America could be great - if it weren't public.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

thanatos144 said:


> Okay if american schools are so good why do we rate so low in the industrialized world? If money equaled good education our kids should all be fucking Mensa geniuses.  I had to explain to my 16 year old step son what a communist was......What do we hear when we bring up short falls in our education and the teachers we PAY to educate???? "its the parents fault!" Like all progressives they pass the blame.



yes as if we can replace parents!! But we sure as hell can replace failing liberal union thug teachers!!


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay if american schools are so good why do we rate so low in the industrialized world? If money equaled good education our kids should all be fucking Mensa geniuses.  I had to explain to my 16 year old step son what a communist was......What do we hear when we bring up short falls in our education and the teachers we PAY to educate???? "its the parents fault!" Like all progressives they pass the blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes as if we can replace parents!! But we sure as hell can replace failing liberal union thug teachers!!
Click to expand...



You are rabidly insane...


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay if american schools are so good why do we rate so low in the industrialized world? If money equaled good education our kids should all be fucking Mensa geniuses.  I had to explain to my 16 year old step son what a communist was......What do we hear when we bring up short falls in our education and the teachers we PAY to educate???? "its the parents fault!" Like all progressives they pass the blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes as if we can replace parents!! But we sure as hell can replace failing liberal union thug teachers!!
Click to expand...




How about us replacing the mouth-foaming idiots that no little or nothing of how schools run on a day to day basis that go around spreading their ignorant foam on an educational fourm?

Edwardobianghlongdeh.....you're #1


----------



## IanC

blimpo said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers I have witnessed over the years try, and I say try (fighting the distractions and other things that go on in society and schools) to TEACH ACADEMICS.
> 
> As I stated in another post, a few issues make the news and suddenly all teachers are guilty of the same.  Hundreds of thousands taught today and we heard about 3 or 4 doing something wrong.
> As I stated, it's a flippin' epidemic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that you mention, "fighting the distractions and other things that go on in society and schools."
> 
> What you have described is exactly what segregationists predicted would happen if schools were desegregated.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it all goes back to Plessy vs Ferguson
> 
> If you are advocating the positives of segragation, I guess there might have been possibilities we would have found some benefit (in theory maybe).
> 
> But the problem, as you know, was that separate but equal was always separate but seldom equal.
> If races did agree to separation, who would be the umpire to judge equal?
> What if both were equal, but one race contributed the majority of funding for all schools, would they have a valid complaint? I just don't see a way it could have been done to be fair to all concerned. With all being citizens with rights, desegragation was the only just way to go.
> 
> Interesting senario you bring here. I assume you're not promoting segragation, but an interesting viewpoint. Who knows, if done fairly, we might not be in the situation we find ourselves in today..
Click to expand...


in Canada the provinces (=state) funds equally by student. capital costs are somewhat different for obvious reasons. even if you start with even funding there will be no equality. better parents fund raise and find opportunities to improve their child's school. it happens over and over again, much to my chagrin. I live in an ethnically diverse neighbourhood, worked hard to improve things, only to find little support. and the few things that were improved almost immediately nosedived after my cohort of parents left. I dont want to point fingers but it seems that different cultures have different ideas about what is worth supporting with their time and money.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck they got "good credit" IN AMERICA, and they all the fucking way in China working with the Yuon[sic]? you moron!!! DO YOU HAVE GOOD CREDIT IN CHINA???  IDIOT! HELL NO YOU DON'T
> 
> Their credit ratings don't translate over here, stupid. and 9 outta 10 Japanese ain't rich like that to have good credit when they land on American soil, so what do they do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, stupid, when you have a large bank account, a high-paying job and are sponsored by a large multinational corporation, banks consider you (or your company) a good loan risk. If I have a large bank account and the backing of a large multinational corporation sponsoring me to work in China I will be treated accordingly (there are different types of visa status in China and the personal credit rating doesn't really translate exactly).
> 
> You are confusing all sorts of different immigrant experiences. If you see 'wealthy' Japanese citizens in the US, they are probably here for a limited amount of time on an H-1b visa, having been transferred by the large multinational they work for back in Japan. Some may be visiting scholars or artists. The large houses you keep peeping into are most likely most often those of US CITIZENS who are 2nd or 3rd generation and have achieved success through hard work and self-sacrifice. If you go to a private high school and see a bunch of Korean students, they are most likely here on student visas and living away from their parents and working towards a very specific goal under rather specific expectations. Nonetheless, they are still kids and will do a lot of the ill-considered things that American kids do when circumstances allow. If you notice 'ethnic group X' running a nice restaurant, it was probably financed by generations of one family, or a community, pooling all their resources to work together, sacrifice, and make the most of opportunity found in the US. If you go to an inner-city public school and see a bunch of 'Asian' kids, they are most likely the children of actual immigrants, most likely Khmer speakers, and most likely trying to get by under trying financial circumstances (as well as other challenges).
> 
> There is no monolithic immigrant experience, and no grand conspiracy that can justify your prejudice and paranoia, you freak.
Click to expand...



And by your dumpster logic, they ALL have gravy bank accounts and good credit when they come over here. THEY DON'T YOU FUCKING MORON!....some of them come over here DEAD BROKE and STILL get access to huge loans from OUR BANKS not just Chinese Oil Corporations, FACT. , etc. I've already schooled your dumbass on this in another topic and now you bleed your ingnorance over into this one. Get a gotdamn clue and stop living in thru your Tell-a-vision. IDIOT.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck they got "good credit" IN AMERICA, and they all the fucking way in China working with the Yuon[sic]? you moron!!! DO YOU HAVE GOOD CREDIT IN CHINA???  IDIOT! HELL NO YOU DON'T
> 
> Their credit ratings don't translate over here, stupid. and 9 outta 10 Japanese ain't rich like that to have good credit when they land on American soil, so what do they do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, stupid, when you have a large bank account, a high-paying job and are sponsored by a large multinational corporation, banks consider you (or your company) a good loan risk. If I have a large bank account and the backing of a large multinational corporation sponsoring me to work in China I will be treated accordingly (there are different types of visa status in China and the personal credit rating doesn't really translate exactly).
> 
> You are confusing all sorts of different immigrant experiences. If you see 'wealthy' Japanese citizens in the US, they are probably here for a limited amount of time on an H-1b visa, having been transferred by the large multinational they work for back in Japan. Some may be visiting scholars or artists. The large houses you keep peeping into are most likely most often those of US CITIZENS who are 2nd or 3rd generation and have achieved success through hard work and self-sacrifice. If you go to a private high school and see a bunch of Korean students, they are most likely here on student visas and living away from their parents and working towards a very specific goal under rather specific expectations. Nonetheless, they are still kids and will do a lot of the ill-considered things that American kids do when circumstances allow. If you notice 'ethnic group X' running a nice restaurant, it was probably financed by generations of one family, or a community, pooling all their resources to work together, sacrifice, and make the most of opportunity found in the US. If you go to an inner-city public school and see a bunch of 'Asian' kids, they are most likely the children of actual immigrants, most likely Khmer speakers, and most likely trying to get by under trying financial circumstances (as well as other challenges).
> 
> There is no monolithic immigrant experience, and no grand conspiracy that can justify your prejudice and paranoia, you freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by your dumpster logic, they ALL have gravy bank accounts and good credit when they come over here. THEY DON'T YOU FUCKING MORON!....some of them come over here DEAD BROKE and STILL get access to huge loans from OUR BANKS not just Chinese Oil Corporations, FACT.
Click to expand...



So, you quoted my post but you never bothered to read it? What a surprise.  It was clearly a waste of time trying to explain anything to you.

Let me put it in terms even you might understand: YOU ARE COMPLETELY WRONG, YOU IDIOT. You don't know what the hell you are talking about, and your idiotic conspiracy-theory is nothing more than the product of your tiny, diseased little Fava Bean of a brain motivated by prejudice, fear, and your own feelings of bitterness and inferiority. Now, take your mentally-ill ass over to the Conspiracy Theory forum and shut the fuck up.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, stupid, when you have a large bank account, a high-paying job and are sponsored by a large multinational corporation, banks consider you (or your company) a good loan risk. If I have a large bank account and the backing of a large multinational corporation sponsoring me to work in China I will be treated accordingly (there are different types of visa status in China and the personal credit rating doesn't really translate exactly).
> 
> You are confusing all sorts of different immigrant experiences. If you see 'wealthy' Japanese citizens in the US, they are probably here for a limited amount of time on an H-1b visa, having been transferred by the large multinational they work for back in Japan. Some may be visiting scholars or artists. The large houses you keep peeping into are most likely most often those of US CITIZENS who are 2nd or 3rd generation and have achieved success through hard work and self-sacrifice. If you go to a private high school and see a bunch of Korean students, they are most likely here on student visas and living away from their parents and working towards a very specific goal under rather specific expectations. Nonetheless, they are still kids and will do a lot of the ill-considered things that American kids do when circumstances allow. If you notice 'ethnic group X' running a nice restaurant, it was probably financed by generations of one family, or a community, pooling all their resources to work together, sacrifice, and make the most of opportunity found in the US. If you go to an inner-city public school and see a bunch of 'Asian' kids, they are most likely the children of actual immigrants, most likely Khmer speakers, and most likely trying to get by under trying financial circumstances (as well as other challenges).
> 
> There is no monolithic immigrant experience, and no grand conspiracy that can justify your prejudice and paranoia, you freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by your dumpster logic, they ALL have gravy bank accounts and good credit when they come over here. THEY DON'T YOU FUCKING MORON!....some of them come over here DEAD BROKE and STILL get access to huge loans from OUR BANKS not just Chinese Oil Corporations, FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you quoted my post but you never bothered to read it? What a surprise.  It was clearly a waste of time trying to explain anything to you.
> 
> Let me put it in terms even you might understand: YOU ARE COMPLETELY WRONG, YOU IDIOT. You don't know what the hell you are talking about, and your idiotic conspiracy-theory is nothing more than the product of your tiny, diseased little Fava Bean of a brain motivated by prejudice, fear, and your own feelings of bitterness and inferiority. Now, take your mentally-ill ass over to the Conspiracy Theory forum and shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


So our students are rating at the top in the world?


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by your dumpster logic, they ALL have gravy bank accounts and good credit when they come over here. THEY DON'T YOU FUCKING MORON!....some of them come over here DEAD BROKE and STILL get access to huge loans from OUR BANKS not just Chinese Oil Corporations, FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you quoted my post but you never bothered to read it? What a surprise.  It was clearly a waste of time trying to explain anything to you.
> 
> Let me put it in terms even you might understand: YOU ARE COMPLETELY WRONG, YOU IDIOT. You don't know what the hell you are talking about, and your idiotic conspiracy-theory is nothing more than the product of your tiny, diseased little Fava Bean of a brain motivated by prejudice, fear, and your own feelings of bitterness and inferiority. Now, take your mentally-ill ass over to the Conspiracy Theory forum and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So our students are rating at the top in the world?
Click to expand...




Who said that?


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, stupid, when you have a large bank account, a high-paying job and are sponsored by a large multinational corporation, banks consider you (or your company) a good loan risk. If I have a large bank account and the backing of a large multinational corporation sponsoring me to work in China I will be treated accordingly (there are different types of visa status in China and the personal credit rating doesn't really translate exactly).
> 
> You are confusing all sorts of different immigrant experiences. If you see 'wealthy' Japanese citizens in the US, they are probably here for a limited amount of time on an H-1b visa, having been transferred by the large multinational they work for back in Japan. Some may be visiting scholars or artists. The large houses you keep peeping into are most likely most often those of US CITIZENS who are 2nd or 3rd generation and have achieved success through hard work and self-sacrifice. If you go to a private high school and see a bunch of Korean students, they are most likely here on student visas and living away from their parents and working towards a very specific goal under rather specific expectations. Nonetheless, they are still kids and will do a lot of the ill-considered things that American kids do when circumstances allow. If you notice 'ethnic group X' running a nice restaurant, it was probably financed by generations of one family, or a community, pooling all their resources to work together, sacrifice, and make the most of opportunity found in the US. If you go to an inner-city public school and see a bunch of 'Asian' kids, they are most likely the children of actual immigrants, most likely Khmer speakers, and most likely trying to get by under trying financial circumstances (as well as other challenges).
> 
> There is no monolithic immigrant experience, and no grand conspiracy that can justify your prejudice and paranoia, you freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by your dumpster logic, they ALL have gravy bank accounts and good credit when they come over here. THEY DON'T YOU FUCKING MORON!....some of them come over here DEAD BROKE and STILL get access to huge loans from OUR BANKS not just Chinese Oil Corporations, FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you quoted my post but you never bothered to read it? What a surprise.  It was clearly a waste of time trying to explain anything to you.
> 
> Let me put it in terms even you might understand: YOU ARE COMPLETELY WRONG, YOU IDIOT. You don't know what the hell you are talking about, and your idiotic conspiracy-theory is nothing more than the product of your tiny, diseased little Fava Bean of a brain motivated by prejudice, fear, and your own feelings of bitterness and inferiority. Now, take your mentally-ill ass over to the Conspiracy Theory forum and shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


You fucking slow ass clown! I BUY AND SELL HOUSES. so it ain't a gotdamn thing your meely mouth ass can say to me about SHIT concerning money, the economy, education of children or *nothing.*  Your only claim to fame is being a gotdamn troll on a message board. hooray!

Congrats loser. You've reached the pinnacle of your mind's capacity. no where to go but down now.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you quoted my post but you never bothered to read it? What a surprise.  It was clearly a waste of time trying to explain anything to you.
> 
> Let me put it in terms even you might understand: YOU ARE COMPLETELY WRONG, YOU IDIOT. You don't know what the hell you are talking about, and your idiotic conspiracy-theory is nothing more than the product of your tiny, diseased little Fava Bean of a brain motivated by prejudice, fear, and your own feelings of bitterness and inferiority. Now, take your mentally-ill ass over to the Conspiracy Theory forum and shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So our students are rating at the top in the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
Click to expand...



YOU DID, you retarded hack!


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So our students are rating at the top in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DID, you retarded hack!
Click to expand...



No, I did not, you lying psycho.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DID, you retarded hack!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not, you lying psycho.
Click to expand...


you deserve ridicule, that's why you got fingered. nobody likes you. it's obvious. 

congrats loser


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by your dumpster logic, they ALL have gravy bank accounts and good credit when they come over here. THEY DON'T YOU FUCKING MORON!....some of them come over here DEAD BROKE and STILL get access to huge loans from OUR BANKS not just Chinese Oil Corporations, FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you quoted my post but you never bothered to read it? What a surprise.  It was clearly a waste of time trying to explain anything to you.
> 
> Let me put it in terms even you might understand: YOU ARE COMPLETELY WRONG, YOU IDIOT. You don't know what the hell you are talking about, and your idiotic conspiracy-theory is nothing more than the product of your tiny, diseased little Fava Bean of a brain motivated by prejudice, fear, and your own feelings of bitterness and inferiority. Now, take your mentally-ill ass over to the Conspiracy Theory forum and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucking slow ass clown! I BUY AND SELL HOUSES. so it ain't a gotdamn thing your meely mouth ass can say to me about SHIT concerning money, the economy, education of children or *nothing.*[sic] .
Click to expand...



So you're some jerk loser real estate agent (and we all know what genius professionals they are  [talk about fallback position]) and you think that somehow makes you an expert in finance, banking, immigration, and education?! You are more of a deluded freak than I thought. Once again: You are wrong, you don't know what the hell you are talking about, and you need to take your mentally-ill ass over to the Conspiracy Forum where it belongs. If you ever manage to have a lucid moment, try to let that message sink in.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DID, you retarded hack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not, you lying psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you deserve ridicule,
Click to expand...




So you admit you lied? Maybe you can make some progress after all.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

blimpo said:


> you know little or nothing of how schools run on a day to day basis that go around spreading their ignorant foam on an educational fourm?



but we do know exactly how they run!!! They turn out about the dumbest kids in the civilized world and they are run by Democrat liberal union thugs who support the status quo and are full of excuses for sacrificing our children.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> They turn out about the dumbest kids in the civilized world





We have already established that this is not true. If you can't make your point without resorting to ridiculous hyperbole, then you must not be very confident about it.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> They turn out about the dumbest kids in the civilized world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that this is not true. If you can't make your point without resorting to ridiculous hyperbole, then you must not be very confident about it.
Click to expand...


What does it have to do with confidence?? Any fool who reads the papers sees the rankings year after year and knows the Democrat liberal scum bag unions are destroying our children and country 



"For "Stupid in America," a special report ABC will air Friday, we gave identical tests to high school students in New Jersey and in Belgium. The Belgian kids cleaned the American kids' clocks. The Belgian kids called the American students "stupid."

We didn't pick smart kids to test in Europe and dumb kids in the United States. The American students attend an above-average school in New Jersey, and New Jersey's kids have test scores that are above average for America."


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> They turn out about the dumbest kids in the civilized world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that this is not true. If you can't make your point without resorting to ridiculous hyperbole, then you must not be very confident about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it have to do with confidence?? Any fool who reads the papers sees the rankings year after year and knows the Democrat liberal scum bag unions are destroying our children and country
> 
> 
> 
> "For "Stupid in America," a special report ABC will air Friday, we gave identical tests to high school students in New Jersey and in Belgium. The Belgian kids cleaned the American kids' clocks. The Belgian kids called the American students "stupid."
> 
> We didn't pick smart kids to test in Europe and dumb kids in the United States. The American students attend an above-average school in New Jersey, and New Jersey's kids have test scores that are above average for America."
Click to expand...




You know, if you could manage to calm the fuck down and put the stupid hyperbole on hold, you might actually have a discussion about the topic of education in the US. You wouldn't even need to cut and paste the same post about the kids in Belgium 800 times. Give it a try.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> you might actually have a discussion about the topic of education in the US.



what is to discuss exactly. Isn't it obvious the scum bag liberal unions are sacrificing our children and nation????

Are you going to win the debate in your mind by being  really clever and asking if I'm off my meds??


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> They turn out about the dumbest kids in the civilized world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that this is not true. If you can't make your point without resorting to ridiculous hyperbole, then you must not be very confident about it.
Click to expand...


You cant have it both ways... Ether our student compete with the world or they dont! Our kids fail at AMERICAN HISTORY for fucks sake! I dont care whom you have in the education system us parents deserve to have teachers do their job since we pay their damn salary.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> you might actually have a discussion about the topic of education in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is to discuss exactly.
Click to expand...




If you don't want a discussion then what the fuck are you doing here?


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> They turn out about the dumbest kids in the civilized world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that this is not true. If you can't make your point without resorting to ridiculous hyperbole, then you must not be very confident about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cant have it both ways... Ether[sic] our student[sic] compete with the world or they dont! Our kids fail at AMERICAN HISTORY for fucks sake! I dont care whom you have in the education system us parents deserve to have teachers do their job since we pay their damn salary.
Click to expand...


What, if anything, did your comments have to do with the post you quoted?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that this is not true. If you can't make your point without resorting to ridiculous hyperbole, then you must not be very confident about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant have it both ways... Ether[sic] our student[sic] compete with the world or they dont! Our kids fail at AMERICAN HISTORY for fucks sake! I dont care whom you have in the education system us parents deserve to have teachers do their job since we pay their damn salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, if anything, did your comments have to do with the post you quoted?
Click to expand...

Maybe you need more education to comprehend your own statements.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant have it both ways... Ether[sic] our student[sic] compete with the world or they dont! Our kids fail at AMERICAN HISTORY for fucks sake! I dont care whom you have in the education system us parents deserve to have teachers do their job since we pay their damn salary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, if anything, did your comments have to do with the post you quoted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you need more education to comprehend your own statements.
Click to expand...



I'm all set, thanks. Why don't you answer my question now?


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by your dumpster logic, they ALL have gravy bank accounts and good credit when they come over here. THEY DON'T YOU FUCKING MORON!....some of them come over here DEAD BROKE and STILL get access to huge loans from OUR BANKS not just Chinese Oil Corporations, FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you quoted my post but you never bothered to read it? What a surprise.  It was clearly a waste of time trying to explain anything to you.
> 
> Let me put it in terms even you might understand: YOU ARE COMPLETELY WRONG, YOU IDIOT. You don't know what the hell you are talking about, and your idiotic conspiracy-theory is nothing more than the product of your tiny, diseased little Fava Bean of a brain motivated by prejudice, fear, and your own feelings of bitterness and inferiority. Now, take your mentally-ill ass over to the Conspiracy Theory forum and shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So our students are rating at the top in the world?
Click to expand...



Who said they were? (you never answered this question).


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, if anything, did your comments have to do with the post you quoted?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need more education to comprehend your own statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all set, thanks. Why don't you answer my question now?
Click to expand...

Really? You just said that it is proven that our students are not dumb compared to the majority of the world???????????? Thats not what you posted even though you  edited the original statement out


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need more education to comprehend your own statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all set, thanks. Why don't you answer my question now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You just said that it is proven that our students are not dumb compared to the majority of the world????????????
Click to expand...





Is that what I said? No, it is not. I'd be happy to say that if you like, but that is not what I said. You need to be more careful, and you need to answer questions when they are put to you.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all set, thanks. Why don't you answer my question now?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You just said that it is proven that our students are not dumb compared to the majority of the world????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I said? No, it is not. I'd be happy to say that if you like, but that is not what I said. You need to be more careful, and you need to answer questions when they are put to you.
Click to expand...


Don't edit my posts.


----------



## Unkotare

Still no answers...


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> Still no answers...



You cant read? Try reading the parts you edit.


----------



## Unkotare

Just try answering the questions, unless your real purpose now is to avoid them.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> you might actually have a discussion about the topic of education in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is to discuss exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want a discussion then what the fuck are you doing here?
Click to expand...


dear, "what is there to discuss exactly", is a question!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is to discuss exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want a discussion then what the fuck are you doing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dear, "what is there to discuss exactly", is a question!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



Then why didn't you use a question mark?


----------



## midcan5

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.



It always strikes me an ironic that a government voucher system is the solution to motivation and opportunity. How does one learn, give them a voucher and suddenly they stop texting, watching TV, stop sports, and now study!  Sure thing. I think people who think vouchers are a solution fail to even see the problem. For one thing private schools cost a fortune, I know several teachers in them. Are we going to raise taxes to pay for schools that cost more than college cost in my day? And capitalism is a panacea, you were around in 08 when the market crashed?  But the debate goes on and on, see here:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/education/108215-education-then-and-now.html#post2073834
http://www.usmessageboard.com/education-and-history/108215-education-then-and-now-2.html#post2074607
http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...liberals-in-the-classroom-11.html#post1749647
http://www.usmessageboard.com/education/159100-pay-teachers-more.html#post3418935
http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...ew-of-waiting-for-superman-2.html#post3065163


----------



## blimpo

midcan5 said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It always strikes me an ironic that a government voucher system is the solution to motivation and opportunity. How does one learn, give them a voucher and suddenly they stop texting, watching TV, stop sports, and now study!  Sure thing. I think people who think vouchers are a solution fail to even see the problem. For one thing private schools cost a fortune, I know several teachers in them. Are we going to raise taxes to pay for schools that cost more than college cost in my day? And capitalism is a panacea, you were around in 08 when the market crashed?  But the debate goes on and on, see here:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/education/108215-education-then-and-now.html#post2073834
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/education-and-history/108215-education-then-and-now-2.html#post2074607
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...liberals-in-the-classroom-11.html#post1749647
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/education/159100-pay-teachers-more.html#post3418935
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...ew-of-waiting-for-superman-2.html#post3065163
Click to expand...



Yup.


----------



## copsnrobbers

I've been talking to young voters lately.. 18 to 25.
They all have different faces but there minds are all the same. Programmed...........


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> you might actually have a discussion about the topic of education in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is to discuss exactly. Isn't it obvious the scum bag liberal unions are sacrificing our children and nation????
> 
> Are you going to win the debate in your mind by being  really clever and asking if I'm off my meds??
Click to expand...




The best thing you can do for the people you obviously hate is to keep posting.

Your ignorant ranting shows the mentality out there teachers must endure.

Rant on brother!


----------



## copsnrobbers

A new generation of idiots... No, the mind set won't last.
The untended consequences will bear better votes and help restore the countries best traditions.
They won't be programmed for long. They will reset.


----------



## thanatos144

blimpo said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> you might actually have a discussion about the topic of education in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is to discuss exactly. Isn't it obvious the scum bag liberal unions are sacrificing our children and nation????
> 
> Are you going to win the debate in your mind by being  really clever and asking if I'm off my meds??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you can do for the people you obviously hate is to keep posting.
> 
> Your ignorant ranting shows the mentality out there teachers must endure.
> 
> Rant on brother!
Click to expand...


So teachers should never have to do their job correct?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

blimpo said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> you might actually have a discussion about the topic of education in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is to discuss exactly. Isn't it obvious the scum bag liberal unions are sacrificing our children and nation????
> 
> Are you going to win the debate in your mind by being  really clever and asking if I'm off my meds??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you can do for the people you obviously hate is to keep posting.
> 
> Your ignorant ranting shows the mentality out there teachers must endure.
> 
> Rant on brother!
Click to expand...


does this mean you agree with all the studies showing that liberal unions have made our kids about the dumbest in the civilized world?


----------



## copsnrobbers

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is to discuss exactly. Isn't it obvious the scum bag liberal unions are sacrificing our children and nation????
> 
> Are you going to win the debate in your mind by being  really clever and asking if I'm off my meds??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you can do for the people you obviously hate is to keep posting.
> 
> Your ignorant ranting shows the mentality out there teachers must endure.
> 
> Rant on brother!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does this mean you agree with all the studies showing that liberal unions have made our kids about the dumbest in the civilized world?
Click to expand...


Unions have gone to far.. The corruptions stinks. Guess who visits the White House Regularly?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

blimpo said:


> The best thing you can do for the people you obviously hate is to keep posting.
> 
> Your ignorant ranting shows the mentality out there teachers must endure.
> 
> Rant on brother!



translation: 

the low IQ liberal lacks the IQ for debate so pretends the conservative is somehow defeating himself by referencing numerous studies over numerous years that show liberal union public schools to be failing badly against international competition.


----------



## Unkotare

midcan5 said:


> For one thing private schools cost a fortune




Obviously not all private schools cost the same.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

copsnrobbers said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you can do for the people you obviously hate is to keep posting.
> 
> Your ignorant ranting shows the mentality out there teachers must endure.
> 
> Rant on brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean you agree with all the studies showing that liberal unions have made our kids about the dumbest in the civilized world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unions have gone to far.. The corruptions stinks. Guess who visits the White House Regularly?
Click to expand...


Union thugs of course!! Its all part of the Marxist class warfare ideology. Unions rip-off companies and schools while other liberals seek more and more welfare entitlements of all kinds.

How can the Republicans ever win with liberals subverting our country this way? Liberals promise welfare money while Republicans promise the freedom to work and produce!! 


"The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not."-Jefferson

"When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the republic."
-Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Unkotare

midcan5 said:


> And capitalism is a panacea, you were around in 08 when the market crashed?





Did you even think before you posted that?


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing you can do for the people you obviously hate is to keep posting.
> 
> Your ignorant ranting shows the mentality out there teachers must endure.
> 
> Rant on brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translation:
> 
> the low IQ liberal lacks the IQ for debate so pretends the conservative is somehow defeating himself by referencing numerous studies over numerous years that show liberal union public schools to be failing badly against international competition.
Click to expand...



Don't presume to speak for 'the conservative' point of view, idiot. Your personal stupidity does NOT represent real conservatism, and nobody asked you to pretend you were a spokesman.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

midcan5 said:


> And capitalism is a panacea, you were around in 08 when the market crashed?



dear, capitalism is self-correcting. That's the beauty of it. Crashes occur when liberals interfere with capitalism like when they organize much of the Federal governemnt to get people into houses that the capitalist free market said they could not afford.

That's so far over a liberal's head!!!


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> Don't presume to speak for 'the conservative' point of view.




of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.

What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't presume to speak for 'the conservative' point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.
> 
> What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????
Click to expand...



This is exactly what I mean. Just repeating this nonsense everytime you feel threatened makes you look like some weak mental case with OCD, not the standard-bearer for conservatism. If you really wanted to do something for the conservative movement, you'd shut the hell up, because you make real conservatives look bad every time you try and insist upon association.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't presume to speak for 'the conservative' point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.
> 
> What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I mean. Just repeating this nonsense everytime you feel threatened makes you look like some weak mental case with OCD, not the standard-bearer for conservatism. If you really wanted to do something for the conservative movement, you'd shut the hell up, because you make real conservatives look bad every time you try and insist upon association.
Click to expand...


of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.

What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.
> 
> What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I mean. Just repeating this nonsense everytime you feel threatened makes you look like some weak mental case with OCD, not the standard-bearer for conservatism. If you really wanted to do something for the conservative movement, you'd shut the hell up, because you make real conservatives look bad every time you try and insist upon association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.
> 
> What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????
Click to expand...





Remember when I mentioned the OCD? Copying and pasting this nonsense over and over means you are retreating into Rain Man mode to hide from the world. Stop pretending you are a conservative. You are just another dime-a-dozen headcase, and you represent nothing but your own insanity.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I mean. Just repeating this nonsense everytime you feel threatened makes you look like some weak mental case with OCD, not the standard-bearer for conservatism. If you really wanted to do something for the conservative movement, you'd shut the hell up, because you make real conservatives look bad every time you try and insist upon association.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.
> 
> What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when I mentioned the OCD? Copying and pasting this nonsense over and over means you are retreating into Rain Man mode to hide from the world. Stop pretending you are a conservative. You are just another dime-a-dozen headcase, and you represent nothing but your own insanity.
Click to expand...


of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.

What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.
> 
> What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when I mentioned the OCD? Copying and pasting this nonsense over and over means you are retreating into Rain Man mode to hide from the world. Stop pretending you are a conservative. You are just another dime-a-dozen headcase, and you represent nothing but your own insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.
> 
> What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????
Click to expand...




Hey Rain Man, is it almost time for Wapner?


----------



## rdean

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.



Republicans are the dumbest in the world.  Rick Santorum told us that and Republicans cheered.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yfWjg1QY6s


----------



## rdean

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.
> 
> What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when I mentioned the OCD? Copying and pasting this nonsense over and over means you are retreating into Rain Man mode to hide from the world. Stop pretending you are a conservative. You are just another dime-a-dozen headcase, and you represent nothing but your own insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course if my POV was significantly different from the conservative/libertarian point of view you would not be so afraid to explain exactly where.
> 
> *What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ* and character?????
Click to expand...








Section 4: Scientists, Politics and Religion | Pew Research Center for the People and the Press

All that matters is what the facts say.  Right wingers fear everything.  Wait till Romney becomes president and brings in immigrants with degrees to be the bosses of those Republicans qualified to have a job.  Their bosses will have accents, but not like Jethro and Ellie Mae.

Immigration | Mitt Romney for President


----------



## Unkotare

And now we have an idiot from the lefty loony-bin...


----------



## thanatos144

Education is no longer about educating kids..... It is about making good cogs for the machine.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

rdean said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are the dumbest in the world.  Rick Santorum told us that and Republicans cheered.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yfWjg1QY6s
Click to expand...


IF you think Jefferson and Santorum are dumb for preferring freedom from big liberal government why not move to Cuba where you can enjoy the benefits of liberalism first hand!!


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Education is no longer about educating kids..... It is about making good cogs for the machine.




It really is possible to discuss the topic without all the hyperbole, you know.


----------



## regent

Must all schools accept every student that applies with voucher in hand, or can some schools continue to select only the students they want? 

Would a presidential candidate win the election if he said depressions are self-correcting and the government should do nothing but stand by and wait for the recovery?


----------



## Unkotare

Supply and demand. Remember them?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is no longer about educating kids..... It is about making good cogs for the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is possible to discuss the topic without all the hyperbole, you know.
Click to expand...


Don't read it if you are to delicate for the truth


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is no longer about educating kids..... It is about making good cogs for the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is possible to discuss the topic without all the hyperbole, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't read it if you are to[sic] delicate for the truth
Click to expand...



The "truth" doesn't need any ridiculous hyperbole, you little emo bitch. Just speak plainly and without the silly exaggerration.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is possible to discuss the topic without all the hyperbole, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read it if you are to[sic] delicate for the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "truth" doesn't need any ridiculous hyperbole, you little emo bitch. Just speak plainly and without the silly exaggerration.
Click to expand...


You really are a whiny bitch aren't you? You don't like the way I phrase the truth? To Fucking bad . Build a Damn bridge.


----------



## Unkotare

If you ever take a break from drama club let me know, miss.


----------



## 4Horsemen

thanatos144 said:


> Education is no longer about educating kids..... It is about making good cogs for the machine.



And this is everso apparent in the high end and gated commmunities where the Asians, Hindus, Grecians, and  Pakistanis live via propped up funds from American Banks to have a save haven for the "cogs" to grow unabated. While your kids and mine have to live in the war zones aka *Public Fool System *created by the same people who created the Safe havens, fake Bank failures and Real Estate crisis in America.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is no longer about educating kids..... It is about making good cogs for the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is everso apparent in the high end and gated commmunities where the Asians, Hindus, Grecians, and  Pakistanis live via propped up funds from American Banks to have a save haven for the "cogs" to grow unabated. While your kids and mine have to live in the war zones aka *Public Fool System *created by the same people who created the Safe havens, fake Bank failures and Real Estate crisis in America.
Click to expand...



Is it your plan to just copy and paste this same nonsense that has been thoroughly debunked many times now over and over, headcase? Just gonna spam and spam until the voices in your head stop screaming at you?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education is no longer about educating kids..... It is about making good cogs for the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is everso apparent in the high end and gated commmunities where the Asians, Hindus, Grecians, and  Pakistanis live via propped up funds from American Banks to have a save haven for the "cogs" to grow unabated. While your kids and mine have to live in the war zones aka *Public Fool System *created by the same people who created the Safe havens, fake Bank failures and Real Estate crisis in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your plan to just copy and paste this same nonsense that has been thoroughly debunked many times now over and over, headcase? Just gonna spam and spam until the voices in your head stop screaming at you?
Click to expand...


where have you debunked anything????? Where I dont subscribe to the whole race thing it is true that private schools ran cheaper show far better results then public schools that costs far more.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is everso apparent in the high end and gated commmunities where the Asians, Hindus, Grecians, and  Pakistanis live via propped up funds from American Banks to have a save haven for the "cogs" to grow unabated. While your kids and mine have to live in the war zones aka *Public Fool System *created by the same people who created the Safe havens, fake Bank failures and Real Estate crisis in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your plan to just copy and paste this same nonsense that has been thoroughly debunked many times now over and over, headcase? Just gonna spam and spam until the voices in your head stop screaming at you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where have you debunked anything?????
Click to expand...




If you tried reading the thread instead of tossing around slogans you'd know.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> it is true that private schools ran cheaper show far better results then public schools that costs far more.





Ok, with one last ray of hope that you really want to discuss the matter, the question is: Why is that?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your plan to just copy and paste this same nonsense that has been thoroughly debunked many times now over and over, headcase? Just gonna spam and spam until the voices in your head stop screaming at you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where have you debunked anything?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you tried reading the thread instead of tossing around slogans you'd know.
Click to expand...


Stop editing my posts. I did and all you did was the text version of saying *nuh uh*


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is true that private schools ran cheaper show far better results then public schools that costs far more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, with one last ray of hope that you really want to discuss the matter, the question is: Why is that?
Click to expand...


The why is easy.....Unions and Tenure.


----------



## Unkotare

Clearly you did NOT read the entire thread (of course).


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is true that private schools ran cheaper show far better results then public schools that costs far more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, with one last ray of hope that you really want to discuss the matter, the question is: Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The why is easy.....Unions and Tenure.
Click to expand...



That's the place where you should explain how unions and tenure result in poor outcomes at higher cost.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, with one last ray of hope that you really want to discuss the matter, the question is: Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The why is easy.....Unions and Tenure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the place where you should explain how unions and tenure result in poor outcomes at higher cost.
Click to expand...


if you don't know then I am not the one who hasn't been reading the thread. I will give you a clue though since I am such a nice guy ....Responsibility.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The why is easy.....Unions and Tenure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the place where you should explain how unions and tenure result in poor outcomes at higher cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you don't know then I am not the one who hasn't been reading the thread. I will give you a clue though since I am such a nice guy ....Responsibility.
Click to expand...



Do you want to discuss this or not?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the place where you should explain how unions and tenure result in poor outcomes at higher cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't know then I am not the one who hasn't been reading the thread. I will give you a clue though since I am such a nice guy ....Responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to discuss this or not?
Click to expand...


I have been.... I am not on the defending the status quo team....That would be you and you really are not doing anything to further the discussion.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't know then I am not the one who hasn't been reading the thread. I will give you a clue though since I am such a nice guy ....Responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to discuss this or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been.... I am not on the defending the status quo team....That would be you .
Click to expand...




Show me exactly where I've done that. Go ahead.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to discuss this or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been.... I am not on the defending the status quo team....That would be you .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me exactly where I've done that. Go ahead.
Click to expand...


The whole thread.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been.... I am not on the defending the status quo team....That would be you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me exactly where I've done that. Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole thread.
Click to expand...



In other words, you can't. Got it. 


You have no interest in, and are incapable of, having a discussion about the topic. You just want to recite bumper-sticker slogans. Why the fuck waste your time?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me exactly where I've done that. Go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't. Got it.
> 
> 
> You have no interest in, and are incapable of, having a discussion about the topic. You just want to recite bumper-sticker slogans. Why the fuck waste your time?
Click to expand...


You do know I have a life right???? Family , job and bills......So I do not have the hours it would take to repost every fucking post you made in this thread. If your trying to act like you are not a SEIU member while simultaneously treating every person critiquing teachers and public schools as fear monger and ignorant you are failing miserably.  I have a sister in law that works for the county schools and I tell her the same damn things I tell you. If you dont hild teachers and union leaders responsible for the job they do you get lazy ignorant teachers who cant do their job.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't. Got it.
> 
> 
> You have no interest in, and are incapable of, having a discussion about the topic. You just want to recite bumper-sticker slogans. Why the fuck waste your time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know I have a life right???? Family , job and bills.......
Click to expand...



Don't shoot your mouth off if you aren't prepared to explain yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> If your[sic] trying to act like you are not a SEIU member while simultaneously treating every person critiquing teachers and public schools as[sic] fear monger and ignorant you are failing miserably.





Where the fuck does "SEIU member" come from? Are you drunk? And not only haven't you read my posts, but YOU most certainly haven't "critiqued" anything. That's the whole problem here; you just want to drop slogans and run instead of actually critiquing anything.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't. Got it.
> 
> 
> You have no interest in, and are incapable of, having a discussion about the topic. You just want to recite bumper-sticker slogans. Why the fuck waste your time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know I have a life right???? Family , job and bills.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't shoot your mouth off if you aren't prepared to explain yourself.
Click to expand...


I have been you pedantic asshole and stop editing my posts.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your[sic] trying to act like you are not a SEIU member while simultaneously treating every person critiquing teachers and public schools as[sic] fear monger and ignorant you are failing miserably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the fuck does "SEIU member" come from? Are you drunk? And not only haven't you read my posts, but YOU most certainly haven't "critiqued" anything. That's the whole problem here; you just want to drop slogans and run instead of actually critiquing anything.
Click to expand...


You find truth as slogans?????? That is your problem not mine.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know I have a life right???? Family , job and bills.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't shoot your mouth off if you aren't prepared to explain yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been .
Click to expand...




No, you have not. You have been indulging in hyperbole and very conspicuously avoiding any real discussion.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your[sic] trying to act like you are not a SEIU member while simultaneously treating every person critiquing teachers and public schools as[sic] fear monger and ignorant you are failing miserably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the fuck does "SEIU member" come from? Are you drunk? And not only haven't you read my posts, but YOU most certainly haven't "critiqued" anything. That's the whole problem here; you just want to drop slogans and run instead of actually critiquing anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find truth as slogans?????? That is your problem not mine.
Click to expand...




There you go again. Simply declaring your position as "the truth" and avoiding real discussion is just evasive nonsense.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't shoot your mouth off if you aren't prepared to explain yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have not. You have been indulging in hyperbole and very conspicuously avoiding any real discussion.
Click to expand...


Whatever.....I am done with you here.....think whatever you want...It is not my job to teach someone so obviously ignorant of the topic.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have not. You have been indulging in hyperbole and very conspicuously avoiding any real discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.....I am done with you here.
Click to expand...




You were done from the beginning because you were never interested in discussing the topic. Too bad.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have not. You have been indulging in hyperbole and very conspicuously avoiding any real discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.....I am done with you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were done from the beginning because you were never interested in discussing the topic. Too bad.
Click to expand...

I am not the one being obtuse here.....


----------



## Dante

del said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumbest in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, speaking hyperbolically of course. You know better than to debate a conservative don't you? I like to see that some liberals can learn.
> 
> Why not read up then come back as a conservative under another name?? There is no shame  in personal growth. You don't want to be a liberal all your life do you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're an american, yes?
> 
> QED
Click to expand...


EdwardBaiamonte may not be the brightest bulb in the room, but he flames out brilliantly.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Dante said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, speaking hyperbolically of course. You know better than to debate a conservative don't you? I like to see that some liberals can learn.
> 
> Why not read up then come back as a conservative under another name?? There is no shame  in personal growth. You don't want to be a liberal all your life do you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're an american, yes?
> 
> QED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte may not be the brightest bulb in the room, but he flames out brilliantly.
Click to expand...


flames out??? of course if true you would not be so afraid to present your best example for the whole world to see. What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.....I am done with you here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were done from the beginning because you were never interested in discussing the topic. Too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one being obtuse here.....
Click to expand...



Guess again.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're an american, yes?
> 
> QED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte may not be the brightest bulb in the room, but he flames out brilliantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> flames out??? of course if true you would not be so afraid to present your best example for the whole world to see. What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character.
Click to expand...



More meaningless spam from you? What a surprise!


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte may not be the brightest bulb in the room, but he flames out brilliantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flames out??? of course if true you would not be so afraid to present your best example for the whole world to see. What does your fear tell you about the liberal IQ and character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More meaningless spam from you? What a surprise!
Click to expand...


Rebut it or shut it.


----------



## Unkotare

Rebut what exactly? What the fuck is there to "rebut" when you just spew slogans and that idiot just repeats the same nonsense over and over endlessly?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> Rebut what exactly? What the fuck is there to "rebut" when you just spew slogans and that idiot just repeats the same nonsense over and over endlessly?



What have you contributed to the discussion?????? Nothing. Just idiocy of calling whatever any say about the subject a slogan or hyperbole. Facts are facts and it is not hyperbole to say we rate as one of the lowest in education in the world......That is a fact. You don't like that fact...To that I say tough shit.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebut what exactly? What the fuck is there to "rebut" when you just spew slogans and that idiot just repeats the same nonsense over and over endlessly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you contributed to the discussion?????? .
Click to expand...




Don't answer a question with a question, just ANSWER THE DAMN QUESTION.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> we rate as one of the lowest in education in the world......That is a fact.





That is not a fact. That is false. Here again we see that you cannot communicate without resorting to hyperbole. Are you just too simple-minded to discuss how education in the US could be improved without such nonsense? Do you lack confidence in your position, or are you really just too stupid to even attempt a reasoned discussion?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we rate as one of the lowest in education in the world......That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a fact. That is false. Here again we see that you cannot communicate without resorting to hyperbole. Are you just too simple-minded to discuss how education in the US could be improved without such nonsense? Do you lack confidence in your position, or are you really just too stupid to even attempt a reasoned discussion?
Click to expand...


Disprove it then.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we rate as one of the lowest in education in the world......That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a fact. That is false. Here again we see that you cannot communicate without resorting to hyperbole. Are you just too simple-minded to discuss how education in the US could be improved without such nonsense? Do you lack confidence in your position, or are you really just too stupid to even attempt a reasoned discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disprove it then.
Click to expand...



That's not how it works, you illogical turd. YOU made an assertion, you prove it.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a fact. That is false. Here again we see that you cannot communicate without resorting to hyperbole. Are you just too simple-minded to discuss how education in the US could be improved without such nonsense? Do you lack confidence in your position, or are you really just too stupid to even attempt a reasoned discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disprove it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works, you illogical turd. YOU made an assertion, you prove it.
Click to expand...


In ranking, U.S. students trail global leaders - USATODAY.com


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disprove it then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works, you illogical turd. YOU made an assertion, you prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In ranking, U.S. students trail global leaders - USATODAY.com
Click to expand...





"Trail global leaders" equals "lowest in the world"? Really, hyperbole-boy?


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works, you illogical turd. YOU made an assertion, you prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In ranking, U.S. students trail global leaders - USATODAY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Trail global leaders" equals "lowest in the world"? Really, hyperbole-boy?
Click to expand...


Ohh look at you try to move the goal post....Your pathetic.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In ranking, U.S. students trail global leaders - USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Trail global leaders" equals "lowest in the world"? Really, hyperbole-boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh look at you try to move the goal post....Your[sic] pathetic.
Click to expand...




NO, I reminded you of your own words. Clarify them or withdraw them.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a fact. That is false. Here again we see that you cannot communicate without resorting to hyperbole. Are you just too simple-minded to discuss how education in the US could be improved without such nonsense? Do you lack confidence in your position, or are you really just too stupid to even attempt a reasoned discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disprove it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works, you illogical turd. YOU made an assertion, you prove it.
Click to expand...


Sure, there are many many studies showing American public school kids are the brightest in the world and they owe it all to the liberal unions!! Everyone knows this!!

In fact it is so obviously not true that even the uber main stream  MSM cant hide all the studies that come out showing how bad off our kids are in this globalized world.


----------



## Samson

American kids are not the dumbest.

They are the Most Coddled, and Spoiled.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Sure, there are many many studies showing American public school kids are the brightest in the world and they owe it all to the liberal unions!! Everyone knows this!!




Do you and your straw man want to be alone so you can cuddle?


----------



## Unkotare

I also notice that edwardbakaman consistently uses terms like "dumb" vs "bright" rather than 'educated' or 'successful.' This seems to suggest a general disdain for Americans more than an evaluation of educational systems. Why do you hate Americans, edwardbakaman? Where are you from?


----------



## NATURALSELECTOR

Dumbest in the modern world perhaps


----------



## blimpo

If we are low in the world rankings--one again.

It is due to the fact that all have and are encouraged to take advantage of opportunity. We don't cull students that are not scholars into vocational training in the 7th grade like many of these countries.

We have special ed students taking the SAT and ACT. They don't. If we change this our ranking will improve.
For better rankings, are you willing to cull the 'undesired'?

Another thing, as far as I know, there is not ONE test that all students in all countries take. That right there would make a study or a ranking system invalid.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

blimpo said:


> If we are low in the world rankings--one again.
> 
> It is due to the fact that all have and are encouraged to take advantage of opportunity. We don't cull students that are not scholars into vocational training in the 7th grade like many of these countries.
> 
> We have special ed students taking the SAT and ACT. They don't. If we change this our ranking will improve.
> For better rankings, are you willing to cull the 'undesired'?
> 
> Another thing, as far as I know, there is not ONE test that all students in all countries take. That right there would make a study or a ranking system invalid.




Yes yes its so obvious; it turns out that our kids are number 1 and South Korean kids are last. Its sort of like saying oh don't worry the jews are going on vacation not to concentration camps; everything is fine; the status quo is wonderful!! What good is obvious reality if you are a liberal.


----------



## Unkotare

You suck at building straw men.


----------



## Unkotare

You mention South Korean students, but you don't mention that over 75,000 of them come to study here in the US. There are many more who would if they had the means and opportunity.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> You mention South Korean students, but you don't mention that over 75,000 of them come to study here in the US. There are many more who would if they had the means and opportunity.



yes American liberal education is the best!!! All the studies show it!

What they really show is that Republican Charter schools in Harlem have become the best in the city!!!


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mention South Korean students, but you don't mention that over 75,000 of them come to study here in the US. There are many more who would if they had the means and opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes American liberal education is the best!!! All the studies show it!!!!
Click to expand...






Remember when I told you that you suck at building straw men? Maybe you don't understand what that means.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mention South Korean students, but you don't mention that over 75,000 of them come to study here in the US. There are many more who would if they had the means and opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes American liberal education is the best!!! All the studies show it!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when I told you that you suck at building straw men? Maybe you don't understand what that means.
Click to expand...

Then use facts and not talking points.


----------



## Unkotare

Did you see all that stuff you quoted? That was me using facts.


----------



## thanatos144

Unkotare said:


> Did you see all that stuff you quoted? That was me using facts.



No that was you acting like you are posting something relevant but really only talking out of you ass.


----------



## Unkotare

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see all that stuff you quoted? That was me using facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that was you acting like you are posting something relevant but really only talking out of you ass.
Click to expand...



No, really, look again.


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we are low in the world rankings--one again.
> 
> It is due to the fact that all have and are encouraged to take advantage of opportunity. We don't cull students that are not scholars into vocational training in the 7th grade like many of these countries.
> 
> We have special ed students taking the SAT and ACT. They don't. If we change this our ranking will improve.
> For better rankings, are you willing to cull the 'undesired'?
> 
> Another thing, as far as I know, there is not ONE test that all students in all countries take. That right there would make a study or a ranking system invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes its so obvious; it turns out that our kids are number 1 and South Korean kids are last.
Click to expand...




I stated the obvious. 

You think comparisons are valid when all the tests are different?

You must have been one of the people on that 7up-chum comparison ad that ran years ago.

You think our general population being compared to their best and brightest is fair?

You think..........that's a joke in itself.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

blimpo said:


> You think comparisons are valid when all the tests are different?




I think social scientists who do the tests all have Ph.Ds in research and would not get paid year in and year out if other Ph.Ds and other nations who scored badly could find fault with their methodology!!  

S. Korea has a new police force to catch kids studying past 1:00AM. Do we have that here?????

In Japan they say "4 pass 5 fail".  Those who are lazy and get 5 hours of sleep pass while those who get 4 hours pass.

Catching on now??

OF course if the liberal unions who are sacrificing our children and nation could do an international comparison that made them look less cancerous of course they would and the matter would be settled.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

blimpo said:


> You think comparisons are valid when all the tests are different?



too stupid!! Here;s the greatest liberal of them all making excuses but not idiotic ones like yours


Diane Ravitch: Its time to set the record straight. The only valid measure of academic performance in our schools is the federal test called the National Assessment of Educational Progress (NAEP). NAEP has been testing American students since the early 1970s.

The NAEP test scores of American students are at their highest point in history: for black students, white students, Hispanic students, and Asian students.  

They are at their highest point in history in fourth grade and in eighth grade, in reading and math. 

As for the international test scores, which Rhee loves to recite to knock our public schools, she is obviously unaware that our nation has never had high scores on those tests. When the first international test was given in 1964, our students ranked 11th out of 12 nations.  Yet our nation went on to become the most powerful economy in the world."



The bottom was good enough for her!!! Its ok that most of the math and science majors at our universities are from Asia!!!!  

Our schools are fine if you're a brainless liberal!!


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> S. Korea has a new police force to catch kids studying past 1:00AM.





It's not a "police force," it's a bunch of bureaucrats, and they do NOT stop kids from studying after a certain time, they are just enforcing a law about how late hagwan can remain open. You don't understand what you are trying to talk about.


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think comparisons are valid when all the tests are different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid!! Here;s the greatest liberal of them all making excuses but not idiotic ones like yours
> 
> 
> Diane Ravitch: It&#8217;s time to set the record straight. The only valid measure of academic performance in our schools is the federal test called the National Assessment of Educational Progress (NAEP). NAEP has been testing American students since the early 1970s.
> 
> The NAEP test scores of American students are at their highest point in history: for black students, white students, Hispanic students, and Asian students.
> 
> They are at their highest point in history in fourth grade and in eighth grade, in reading and math.
> 
> As for the international test scores, which Rhee loves to recite to knock our public schools, she is obviously unaware that our nation has never had high scores on those tests. When the first international test was given in 1964, our students ranked 11th out of 12 nations.  Yet our nation went on to become the most powerful economy in the world."
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom was good enough for her!!! Its ok that most of the math and science majors at our universities are from Asia!!!!
> 
> Our schools are fine if you're a brainless liberal!!
Click to expand...




You're Tony Bennett right?
*XXXXXXXXXX*


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

A flaming liberal saying it doesn't matter how bad our schools are so long she can maintain the status quo!!

Diane Ravitch: As for the international test scores, which Rhee loves to recite to knock our public schools, she is obviously unaware that our nation has never had high scores on those tests. When the first international test was given in 1964, our students ranked 11th out of 12 nations. Yet our nation went on to become the most powerful economy in the world."


----------



## mememe

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed.



Castro programs are working just fine.

As are your government programs for dumbing down your education.

You think your elites want you to be clever?! Clever or even well informed people are not easy to manipulate; you have to be morons -- easily led, unproblematic "society" of moronic consumers.
As for clever people, your elites can purchase them from other countries.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

mememe said:


> Castro programs are working just fine.



too stupid!!!!! but perfectly liberal!!!

Cubans in Florida have 14 times the income!!! What does that tell you!!


----------



## squeeze berry

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Castro programs are working just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid!!!!! but perfectly liberal!!!
> 
> Cubans in Florida have 14 times the income!!! What does that tell you!!
Click to expand...


Florida pays more welfare than Cuba?


----------



## mememe

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> too stupid!!!!! but perfectly liberal!!!
> 
> Cubans in Florida have 14 times the income!!! What does that tell you!!



Americans (even by YOUR admission!) are the dumbiest in the world, so you simply can't call anyone "stupid".

It tells me that SOME people in Florida have 14 times the income of SOME people who live in Cuba, Ukraine, UK, New Zeland, etc. Others in Florida may have 24 times the income of SOME people who live in Cuba, Ukraine, UK, New Zeland, etc. Yet Some people in Florida have 24 times LESS the income of SOME people who live in Cuba, Ukraine, UK, New Zeland, etc. 

And your post also tells me that you missed the point: You think your elites want you to be clever?! Clever or even well informed people are not easy to manipulate; you have to be morons -- easily led, unproblematic "society" of moronic consumers.
As for clever people, your elites can purchase them from other countries.


----------



## Unkotare

mememe said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castro programs are working just fine.
Click to expand...




Yeah, all those people who risk likely death clinging to make-shift rafts escaping are just coming here to let us know how great everything is there. 

Holy shit, you're stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

mememe said:


> You think your elites want you to be clever?! Clever or even well informed people are not easy to manipulate; you have to be morons -- easily led, unproblematic "society" of moronic consumers.




They'd sure love you then!


----------



## mememe

Unkotare said:


> Yeah, all those people



Let me remind you the title of the thread:  American kids are the dumbest in the world.

You were one of them, just grew up...


----------



## Unkotare

mememe said:


> You were one of them, just grew up...





You'd better go back to English class before you embarrass yourself further.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

mememe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all those people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me remind you the title of the thread:  American kids are the dumbest in the world.
> 
> You were one of them, just grew up...
Click to expand...


but you said Castro's programs were doing fine and then ran away with your goofy liberal tail between your legs when asked to defend Castro's programs!

See why we are postive a liberal will lack character and IQ??


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> See why we are postive a liberal will lack character and IQ??



No, the reasons you believe this are:

1. Stereotyping large groups under one or two labels makes it easy for you to categorize things you don't know or understand so you can address your insecurities.

2. If someone doesn't totally agree with you they are automatically stupid and have no character which allows your mind to boost your low self-esteem.

3. By seeing everything in only black and white and blocking out all the shades of grey between you simplify your outlook to that of 5 year old that sees everything as either good or bad.

Your either 'you are with us or against us' mentality has been used across the centuries by men that caused many lots of grief. With your simple approach, I doubt you'll believe this so 'google it'....

The bill for your evaluation is in the mail.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

See why we are postive a liberal will lack character and IQ??



blimpo said:


> 1. Stereotyping large groups under one or two labels makes it easy for you to categorize things you don't know or understand so you can address your insecurities.



too stupid but perfectly libera! I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does!!!! 


See why we are 100% positive a liberal will be slow, so very very slow!!


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> See why we are postive a liberal will lack character and IQ??
> 
> 
> 
> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stereotyping large groups under one or two labels makes it easy for you to categorize things you don't know or understand so you can address your insecurities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid but perfectly libera! I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does!!!!
> 
> 
> See why we are 100% positive a liberal will be slow, so very very slow!!
Click to expand...




Who's "we" Eddy?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> See why we are postive a liberal will lack character and IQ??
> 
> 
> 
> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stereotyping large groups under one or two labels makes it easy for you to categorize things you don't know or understand so you can address your insecurities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid but perfectly libera! I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does!!!!
> 
> 
> See why we are 100% positive a liberal will be slow, so very very slow!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we" Eddy?
Click to expand...


too stupid but perfectly libera! I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does !!!!


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> See why we are postive a liberal will lack character and IQ??
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid but perfectly libera! I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does!!!!
> 
> 
> See why we are 100% positive a liberal will be slow, so very very slow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we" Eddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> too stupid but perfectly libera! I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does !!!!
Click to expand...



You're not even sane or rational enough to have a discussion.

Now prove my point by posting a stereotypical blurb..


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

blimpo said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we" Eddy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid but perfectly libera! I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not even sane or rational enough to have a discussion.
> 
> Now prove my point by posting a stereotypical blurb..
Click to expand...



I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does!!!! You must confute this or admit to being a low IQ liberal!


----------



## Unkotare

Still struggling with that OCD, Eddy?


----------



## emilynghiem

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.



Is there a way to adapt the voucher system where it doesn't kill off poor neighborhoods, but has a fair system of directing resources to places where education is needed the most?


----------



## rdean

And yet, all the best colleges and universities are in Blue States.  Go figure.


----------



## blimpo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> too stupid but perfectly libera! I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not even sane or rational enough to have a discussion.
> 
> Now prove my point by posting a stereotypical blurb..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You must confute this or admit to being a low IQ liberal!
Click to expand...




Thanks for validating my point...


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

blimpo said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not even sane or rational enough to have a discussion.
> 
> Now prove my point by posting a stereotypical blurb..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must confute this or admit to being a low IQ liberal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for validating my point...
Click to expand...


too stupid but perfectly libera! I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does !!!!


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> You mention South Korean students, but you don't mention that over 75,000 of them come to study here in the US. There are many more who would if they had the means and opportunity.



1) our universities are the best in the world; all agree, but dear, we're talking about k-12 public education which, studies show, are about the worst in the civilized world.


----------



## squeeze berry

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must confute this or admit to being a low IQ liberal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for validating my point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> too stupid but perfectly libera! I don't categorize large groups under one or two labels, the voting booth does !!!!
Click to expand...


I'm not a liberal by any means and I can assure you that Blimpo knows of what he speaks


----------



## Katzndogz

Our graduate schools are still good because they are dominated by Asians who don't put up with nonsense from fellow students, the professors or the administration.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mention South Korean students, but you don't mention that over 75,000 of them come to study here in the US. There are many more who would if they had the means and opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) our universities are the best in the world; all agree, but dear, we're talking about k-12 public education which, studies show, are about the worst in the civilized world.
Click to expand...



Many of the students referenced above come here for high school education or earlier. I've been through all this before. Maybe you were too busy cutting and posting slogans to have noticed.


----------



## 4Horsemen

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."
> 
> And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system
Click to expand...


Most Asian and Hindu students get their English from Elementary schools in America. that's a fact.

They are "ramped up" under the guise of Enrichment Programs when they move here. It's not a secret to them. just a secret held from Americans. 

They have public schools in the gated communities too, you have to have the bread to move into the area and you're in. 

This is the educational gap used to keep the Foreign students separate from the American ones. 

Which is why you'll never see an Asian family in the ghetto or even living hard in America. 

Banks use their hidden hands to get this accomplished.


----------



## Katzndogz

4Horsemen said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."
> 
> And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Asian and Hindu students get their English from Elementary schools in America. that's a fact.
> 
> They are "ramped up" under the guise of Enrichment Programs when they move here. It's not a secret to them. just a secret held from Americans.
> 
> They have public schools in the gated communities too, you have to have the bread to move into the area and you're in.
> 
> This is the educational gap used to keep the Foreign students separate from the American ones.
> 
> Which is why you'll never see an Asian family in the ghetto or even living hard in America.
> 
> Banks use their hidden hands to get this accomplished.
Click to expand...


Asian and Hindu gets get their education from elementary school in America????   Not that I have seen.   Those who cannot afford private school send their kids to a supplemental school where the real education is.   Public school just complies with the law.  As soon as possible, Asian, Indian and Middle Eastern parents get their kids out of public school and into private school where they aren't pressured into taking drugs and having sex.

Americans are among the most illiterate in the world and descending more and more each year.
NRRF - Illiteracy: An Incurable Disease or Education Malpractice?


According to the National Adult Literacy Survey, 42 million adult Americans can't read; 50 million can recognize so few printed words they are limited to a 4th or 5th grade reading level; one out of every four teenagers drops out of high school, and of those who graduate, one out of every four has the equivalent or less of an eighth grade education.

According to current estimates, the number of functionally illiterate adults is increasing by approximately two and one quarter million persons each year. This number includes nearly 1 million young people who drop out of school before graduation, 400,000 legal immigrants, 100,000 refugees, and 800,000 illegal immigrants, and 20 % of all high school graduates. Eighty-four percent of the 23,000 people who took an exam for entry-level jobs at New York Telephone in 1988, failed. More than half of Fortune 500 companies have become educators of last resort, with the cost of remedial employee training in the three R's reaching more than 300 million dollars a year. One estimate places the yearly cost in welfare programs and unemployment compensation due to illiteracy at six billion dollars. An additional 237 billion dollars a year in unrealized earnings is forfeited by persons who lack basic reading skills, according to Literacy Volunteers of America.

The federal government alone has more than 79 literacy-related programs administered by 14 federal agencies. The total amount of money being spent on illiteracy by the federal government can only be guessed at, because there has never been a complete assessment prepared. A conservative estimate would place the amount at more than ten billion dollars each year, and growing steadily.

If Americans aren't the dumbest in the world, it's not for lack of trying and we'll soon get there.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Katzndogz said:


> If Americans aren't the dumbest in the world, it's not for lack of trying and we'll soon get there.



We do try hard; let's not forget, as in  our socialist health care system, we spend 2-3 times as much on education as the rest of the world to produce the dumbest kids in the world.

Liberals must so proud of their accomplishments!!


----------



## 4Horsemen

Katzndogz said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Asian and Hindu students get their English from Elementary schools in America. that's a fact.
> 
> They are "ramped up" under the guise of Enrichment Programs when they move here. It's not a secret to them. just a secret held from Americans.
> 
> They have public schools in the gated communities too, you have to have the bread to move into the area and you're in.
> 
> This is the educational gap used to keep the Foreign students separate from the American ones.
> 
> Which is why you'll never see an Asian family in the ghetto or even living hard in America.
> 
> Banks use their hidden hands to get this accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asian and Hindu gets get their education from elementary school in America????   Not that I have seen.   Those who cannot afford private school send their kids to a supplemental school where the real education is.   Public school just complies with the law.  As soon as possible, Asian, Indian and Middle Eastern parents get their kids out of public school and into private school where they aren't pressured into taking drugs and having sex.
Click to expand...


^This is total bullshit. sorry so harsh, but it is....total bullshit. 

Asians and Hindu families come to America, in most cases, DEAD BROKE. Not truckloads of cash and credit like they ALL belong to the Yao Zhang Dynasty or something...that's a gotdamn lie. Most of them come from nothing. But The Banks in America then lend them the money they need to afford to live in a gated community IMMEDIATELY. 

Supplemental schools my ass. I've seen this with my own eyes.  A PUBLIC SCHOOL in a high end community with at least 90% Asian/Hindu students. the rest are white with one or two black kids. THIS IS REALITY IN AMERICA but the average American can't see it because they are too busy trying to maintain their lives and keep their kids in the rough and tumble PUBLIC SCHOOLS on their side of town. 

It's a grossly un-level playing field. 

And we Americans wonder why Asians/Hindus/Grecians, etc...from overseas can move here in say like 1990 and have 3 college grads in the IT/ Tech fields by 2012 and the parents can't speak a gotdamn lick of English...

How in the fuck does this happen?  Simple, It's called getting *"Ramped Up". *

The kids in these schools get extra attention and in most cases, all the answers to the upcoming tests. so they can study without difficulty. 

How else do you think an Asian/Hindu kid that's say like 5yrs. old and neither parent can speak English and that same kid ends up speaking fluent English and a star student by age 15 using our American school system and materials? EXTRA ATTENTION. above and beyond after school hours. 

Ever wonder why you NEVER see teachers from these schools protesting about a gotdamn raises like the inner city teachers? It's a reason for that too...Teachers in these PUBLIC schools are being paid TOP DOLLAR to steer clear of the picket lines and keep their asses focused on teaching those foreign kids. 

So fuck all the stats. I'm talking REAL WORLD EXPERIENCE here.. 

American kids CAN BE just as up to speed if they are just as cared for by the Teachers and the Banks. 

Imagine how many Black kids that would excel if given such a free and comfortable ride?


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of 'public' education is inherently flawed, but American students are certainly not "the dumbest in the world."
> 
> And I note yet again that students from some countries with which Amercan education is so unfavorably compared are literally clamoring to come here to study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Asian and Hindu students get their English from Elementary schools in America. that's a fact.
Click to expand...



No, that's not a fact, you ignorant little fool.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> They are "ramped up" under the guise of Enrichment Programs when they move here. It's not a secret to them. just a secret held from Americans.
> 
> They have public schools in the gated communities too, you have to have the bread to move into the area and you're in.
> 
> This is the educational gap used to keep the Foreign students separate from the American ones.
> 
> Which is why you'll never see an Asian family in the ghetto or even living hard in America.
> 
> Banks use their hidden hands to get this accomplished.




You're an ignorant fucking moron, and your asisnine little conspiracy theory has been debunked many times over now. Take your imbalanced chemicals to the Conspiracy Forum where you can play with the other patients.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

4Horsemen said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Asian and Hindu students get their English from Elementary schools in America. that's a fact.
> 
> They are "ramped up" under the guise of Enrichment Programs when they move here. It's not a secret to them. just a secret held from Americans.
> 
> They have public schools in the gated communities too, you have to have the bread to move into the area and you're in.
> 
> This is the educational gap used to keep the Foreign students separate from the American ones.
> 
> Which is why you'll never see an Asian family in the ghetto or even living hard in America.
> 
> Banks use their hidden hands to get this accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian and Hindu gets get their education from elementary school in America????   Not that I have seen.   Those who cannot afford private school send their kids to a supplemental school where the real education is.   Public school just complies with the law.  As soon as possible, Asian, Indian and Middle Eastern parents get their kids out of public school and into private school where they aren't pressured into taking drugs and having sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^This is total bullshit. sorry so harsh, but it is....total bullshit.
> 
> Asians and Hindu families come to America, in most cases, DEAD BROKE. Not truckloads of cash and credit like they ALL belong to the Yao Zhang Dysnasty or something...that's a gotdamn lie. Most of them come from nothing. But The Banks in America then lend them the money they need to afford to live in a gated community IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> Supplemental schools my ass. I've seen this with my own eyes.  A PUBLIC SCHOOL in a high end community with at least 90% Asian/Hindu students. the rest are white with one or two black kids. THIS IS REALITY IN AMERICA but the average American can't see it because they are too busy trying to maintain their lives and keep their kids in the rough and tumble PUBLIC SCHOOLS on their side of town.
> 
> It's a grossly un-level playing field.
> 
> And we Americans wonder why Asians/Hindus/Grecians, etc...from overseas can move here in say like 1990 and have 3 college grads in the IT/ Tech fields by 2012 and the parents can't speak a gotdamn lick of English...
> 
> How in the fuck does this happen?  Simple, It's called getting *"Ramped Up". *
> 
> The kids in these schools get extra attention and in most cases, all the answers to the upcoming tests. so they can study without difficulty.
> 
> How else do you think an Asian/Hindu kid that's say like 5yrs. old and neither parent can speak English and that same kid ends up speaking fluent English and a star student by age 15 using our American school system and materials? EXTRA ATTENTION. above and beyond after school hours.
> 
> Ever wonder why you NEVER see teachers from these schools protesting about a gotdamn raises like the inner city teachers? It's a reason for that too...Teachers in these PUBLIC schools are being paid TOP DOLLAR to steer clear of the picket lines and keep their asses focused on teaching those foreign kids.
> 
> So fuck all the stats. I'm talking REAL WORLD EXPERIENCE here..
> 
> American kids CAN BE just as up to speed if they are just as cared for by the Teachers and the Banks.
> 
> Imagine how many Black kids that would excel if given such a free and comfortable ride?
Click to expand...


I knew an inner city teacher who said 5 year olds just off the boat from Bangladesh who grew up essentially without clothing or electricity would perform better in school the inner city blacks.
This is because the inner city is liberal.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Asians and Hindu families come to America, in most cases, DEAD BROKE. Not truckloads of cash and credit like they ALL belong to the Yao Zhang Dysnasty or something...that's a gotdamn lie. Most of them come from nothing. But The Banks in America then lend them the money they need to afford to live in a gated community IMMEDIATELY.
> So fuck all the stats. I'm talking REAL WORLD EXPERIENCE here..





That is absurdly untrue, and merely the product of your diseased little excuse for a brain. You are obviously in love with this little story _you made up _but it has absolutely nothing to do with reality. This has all been explained to you several times before, but your mental condition seems to be preventing you from learning from the experience.


----------



## Katzndogz

It's because the 5 year old just off the boat from Bangladesh isn't OWED anything.   Black kids in inner city schools are owed at least an "A".


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> many come for the private college and university system but none that I know of come for the liberal commie crap rated public education system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Asian and Hindu students get their English from Elementary schools in America. that's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not a fact, you ignorant little fool.
Click to expand...


 LOOK, you backwards inbred faggot, If I say it's a gotdamn fact then you best put the butter on the toast and eat it gotdammit!

This ain't no game you moron! I wouldn't speak on this shit if I hadn't seen it for the past 10 years motherfucker! 

Just because you ain't paying attention to what's going on in America don't mean everybody else got their fucking head in the sand like you CLOWN!


----------



## 4Horsemen

Katzndogz said:


> It's because the 5 year old just off the boat from Bangladesh isn't OWED anything.   Black kids in inner city schools are owed at least an "A".



Hell no.  Black kids are owed the decency of a quiet classroom and Administrators/teachers that actually give a fuck about teaching so they CAN learn better. Like they do in the Gated community schools which are also PUBLIC. 

Maybe if the Gated Community school teachers got exposed more for how they actually operate(Ramp Up Foreign kids) it can be changed. 

but not until then.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> How else do you think an Asian/Hindu kid that's say like 5yrs. old and neither parent can speak English and that same kid ends up speaking fluent English and a star student by age 15 using our American school system and materials? ?




It's called 'Hard Work' and 'Committment to Education.' These may be difficult concepts for you to grasp. 


And 'Asian' refers to any of a huge and diverse number of peoples from a very large region of the planet. 'Hindu' is a religion. You are so fucking stupid it's painful to observe.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because the 5 year old just off the boat from Bangladesh isn't OWED anything.   Black kids in inner city schools are owed at least an "A".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no.  Black kids are owed the decency of a quiet classroom and Administrators/teachers that actually give a fuck about teaching so they CAN learn better. Like they do in the Gated community schools which are also PUBLIC.
> 
> Maybe if the Gated Community school teachers got exposed more for how they actually operate(Ramp Up Foreign kids) it can be changed.
> 
> but not until then.
Click to expand...




Once again: Your idiotic little 'theory' is COMPLETELY WRONG.


----------



## Unkotare

While we're at it, 4littleponies there is also conflating Asian-Americans born here and international students who are sent here to study by their parents. Given the stupidity he's displayed so far, I don't expect him to be able to understand the difference.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Asian and Hindu students get their English from Elementary schools in America. that's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not a fact, you ignorant little fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOOK, you backwards inbred faggot, If I say it's a gotdamn fact then you best put the butter on the toast and eat it gotdammit!
> 
> This ain't no game you moron! I wouldn't speak on this shit if I hadn't seen it for the past 10 years motherfucker!
> 
> Just because you ain't paying attention to what's going on in America don't mean everybody else got their fucking head in the sand like you CLOWN!
Click to expand...





Kid, you are so full of shit it's coming out your ears. I have worked in education and with immigrants of all sorts for nearly 20 years. I, unlike you, know exactly what I'm talking about. YOU are just another dime-a-dozen ignorant shit trying to fit what you _imagine_ into your own prejudices. You're a moron and you HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How else do you think an Asian/Hindu kid that's say like 5yrs. old and neither parent can speak English and that same kid ends up speaking fluent English and a star student by age 15 using our American school system and materials? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called 'Hard Work' and 'Committment to Education.' These may be difficult concepts for you to grasp.
> 
> 
> And 'Asian' refers to any of a huge and diverse number of peoples from a very large region of the planet. 'Hindu' is a religion. You are so fucking stupid it's painful to observe.
Click to expand...


NO DUMBASS! I knew YOU would say that coming from the ignorant side of life. 

Asians are no more hard working and study intensive than ANY fuckin kid from any other race. Idiots like you are under the ridiculous impression that Asian kids are born prodigy's..THEY'RE NOT YOU DUMB ASSHOLE!

Given the proper QUIET, SAFE Environment you can turn a slow retard into a Genius. 

So your logic is severely flawed to think just hard work and commitment is all a child needs to succeed in the classroom. You need way more things in place than that. 

You put a Asian family in the middle of the ghetto TODAY, and I guarantee you that child will struggle in school. So the Environment a child is in plays a HUGE part in their overall educational growth and ultimate success in the world when they graduate. IF they graduate at all. 

Since you're of the self-defeating mentality you can't see the forest for the trees on this issue. and you never will with that lump of ignorance between your ears catching dust.


----------



## Koios

Look at the bright side: Fox News will have plenty of viewers in the years ahead.  Keep breeding imbeciles!


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not a fact, you ignorant little fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK, you backwards inbred faggot, If I say it's a gotdamn fact then you best put the butter on the toast and eat it gotdammit!
> 
> This ain't no game you moron! I wouldn't speak on this shit if I hadn't seen it for the past 10 years motherfucker!
> 
> Just because you ain't paying attention to what's going on in America don't mean everybody else got their fucking head in the sand like you CLOWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kid, you are so full of shit it's coming out your ears. I have worked in education and with immigrants of all sorts for nearly 20 years. I, unlike you, know exactly what I'm talking about. YOU are just another dime-a-dozen ignorant shit trying to fit what you _imagine_ into your own prejudices. You're a moron and you HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.
Click to expand...



You may have worked in education but you haven't worked with a school fulla Asians and Hindus dominating the population of the student body or you'd know what the fuck I'm talking about. 

My guess is You may have worked with a 98% Black kids and couple whites mixed in for good measure, but from that demographic, you will NEVER see what I'm talking about.

Do yourself a favor and take a day off and ride out to a high end community in your city and stop by the school there. Chances are you will see a whole other spectrum of how a PUBLIC SCHOOL in a high end community operates compared to the inner city PUBLIC SCHOOLS. 

It's Night and Day/ Apples and Oranges.


----------



## HUGGY

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.



*American kids are the dumbest in the world yet liberals support the status quo..????  
*

You are a moron.  Where do you think "dumb blondes" come from?  You wanna get rid of dumb blondes?


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Asians are no more hard working and study intensive than ANY fuckin kid from any other race. Idiots like you are under the ridiculous impression that Asian kids are born prodigy's..THEY'RE NOT YOU DUMB ASSHOLE!.






Yet another of your problems we have now identified is that you are too stupid to understand the difference between 'race' and culture. What we are talking about here is not a matter of 'race,' you fucking idiot. It is a matter of culture. Some cultures absolutely do emphasize the importance of education more than others, and some families from within such cultures do place higher expectations on their children. This is not a matter of blood, but of culture, you moron. I tried to explain the myth of the model minority earlier, but of course you were too stupid to follow along.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Given the proper QUIET, SAFE Environment you can turn a slow retard into a Genius.





I can understand why YOU would want to believe that, but it is not true. How quiet it is in school is not really the point. How much support and what kind of expectations are found at home is the point. And yes, some individuals like YOU are just plain stupid and no amount or kind of education is going to change that.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> You put a Asian family in the middle of the ghetto TODAY, and I guarantee you that child will struggle in school.





That will depend on the child, and the family, and their neighbors and a lot of other things. And YES, there are Asian families - lots of them - living in impoverished inner-city neighborhoods.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the proper QUIET, SAFE Environment you can turn a slow retard into a Genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why YOU would want to believe that, but it is not true. How quiet it is in school is not really the point. How much support and what kind of expectations are found at home is the point. And yes, some individuals like YOU are just plain stupid and no amount or kind of education is going to change that.
Click to expand...


Are you a fuckin' parrot?  I said that ^ already.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a Asian family in the middle of the ghetto TODAY, and I guarantee you that child will struggle in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will depend on the child, and the family, and their neighbors and a lot of other things. And YES, there are Asian families - lots of them - living in impoverished inner-city neighborhoods.
Click to expand...


No, ditz, the ENVIRONMENT. 

If that Asian kid is being say for example bullied by the Black kids. HE WILL NOT FOCUS ON HIS STUDIES LIKE HE SHOULD. he will most likely look for ways to defend himself day in and day out until the bullying stops. 

*Name one Asian that grew up in the ghettos of America and is a success today?*

I'll give you a week to come with an answer.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> You may have worked in education but you haven't worked with a school fulla Asians and Hindus dominating the population of the student body or you'd know what the fuck I'm talking about.
> 
> My guess is You may have worked with a 98% Black kids and couple whites mixed in for good measure, but from that demographic, you will NEVER see what I'm talking about.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and take a day off and ride out to a high end community in your city and stop by the school there. Chances are you will see a whole other spectrum of how a PUBLIC SCHOOL in a high end community operates compared to the inner city PUBLIC SCHOOLS.
> 
> It's Night and Day/ Apples and Oranges.




It is really hard to believe how fucking stupid you are. You can't possibly know what kind of settings I have taught in. The fact is that I have worked in more kinds of educational setting than your little pea brain could imagine. You don't have a leg to stand on. I have worked with many tens of thousands of 'Asian' students in just about every setting possible. I know what I'm talking about, and you are totally, completely, 100% wrong. Take your little imagination and your little prejudices and shove them up your ass, you ignorant fucking douchebag. YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You put a Asian family in the middle of the ghetto TODAY, and I guarantee you that child will struggle in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will depend on the child, and the family, and their neighbors and a lot of other things. And YES, there are Asian families - lots of them - living in impoverished inner-city neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, ditz, the ENVIRONMENT.
> 
> If that Asian kid is being say for example bullied by the Black kids. HE WILL NOT FOCUS ON HIS STUDIES LIKE HE SHOULD. he will most likely look for ways to defend himself day in and day out until the bullying stops.
> 
> *Name one Asian that grew up in the ghettos of America and is a success today?*
> 
> I'll give you a week to come with an answer.
Click to expand...


You would need a week to tie your own shoes, idiot. There are hundreds of thousands of Americans - white, black, asian, latino, etc. who grew up in poor neighborhoods and became successful. It's called AMERICA, you moron. Does it make it easy when you grow up in a poor neighborhood? No, that's why people move out of those neighborhoods as soon as and whenever they can. All of which is beside the point since it was never my argument that it is easy to grow up in a poor neighborhood. This is just another example of you substituting your imagination for actually knowing anything about what you are trying to talk about.


When you are done playing with your straw man maybe you can respond to something I actually said.


----------



## Grandma

4, 

I am guessing by hindu you mean Indian. India used to be a British territory. A huge number of Indians learn english, punjab, and their regional dialect at their schools in India. Japanese students learn english in Japanese schools. Middle-class Spaniards can speak two - or more foreign languages fluently, english is one of them.

You are insane, btw.


----------



## Bigfoot

If you have watched the current videos that were made in the past few years of interviews with American college students that voted for Obama there is no doubt that many American students are at the least poorly educated and ignorant, they are sometimes also plainly stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

And yet, American universities are the best in the world.


----------



## blimpo

Bigfoot said:


> If you have watched the current videos that were made in the past few years of interviews with American college students that voted for Obama there is no doubt that many American students are at the least poorly educated and ignorant, they are sometimes also plainly stupid.




And those Charlie Daniels look-a-likes that populate trailer parks with Romney signs by their pickups are more intelligent and informed?


----------



## Unkotare

blimpo said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have watched the current videos that were made in the past few years of interviews with American college students that voted for Obama there is no doubt that many American students are at the least poorly educated and ignorant, they are sometimes also plainly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those Charlie Daniels look-a-likes that populate trailer parks with Romney signs by their pickups are more intelligent and informed?
Click to expand...




Class warfare, lefty? Or just being an arrogant, pretentious dick?


----------



## jasonnfree

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How else do you think an Asian/Hindu kid that's say like 5yrs. old and neither parent can speak English and that same kid ends up speaking fluent English and a star student by age 15 using our American school system and materials? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called 'Hard Work' and 'Committment to Education.' These may be difficult concepts for you to grasp.
> 
> 
> And 'Asian' refers to any of a huge and diverse number of peoples from a very large region of the planet. 'Hindu' is a religion. You are so fucking stupid it's painful to observe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO DUMBASS! I knew YOU would say that coming from the ignorant side of life.
> 
> Asians are no more hard working and study intensive than ANY fuckin kid from any other race. Idiots like you are under the ridiculous impression that Asian kids are born prodigy's..THEY'RE NOT YOU DUMB ASSHOLE!
> 
> Given the proper QUIET, SAFE Environment you can turn a slow retard into a Genius.
> 
> So your logic is severely flawed to think just hard work and commitment is all a child needs to succeed in the classroom. You need way more things in place than that.
> 
> You put a Asian family in the middle of the ghetto TODAY, and I guarantee you that child will struggle in school. So the Environment a child is in plays a HUGE part in their overall educational growth and ultimate success in the world when they graduate. IF they graduate at all.
> 
> Since you're of the self-defeating mentality you can't see the forest for the trees on this issue. and you never will with that lump of ignorance between your ears catching dust.
Click to expand...


Go to any library in any city where there is an asian population and see who is studying.  Asian outnumber whites in the study department.  From what I've seen. Who wins the spelling bees?  Mostly kids of Indian extraction (the country).


----------



## jasonnfree

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How else do you think an Asian/Hindu kid that's say like 5yrs. old and neither parent can speak English and that same kid ends up speaking fluent English and a star student by age 15 using our American school system and materials? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called 'Hard Work' and 'Committment to Education.' These may be difficult concepts for you to grasp.
> 
> 
> And 'Asian' refers to any of a huge and diverse number of peoples from a very large region of the planet. 'Hindu' is a religion. You are so fucking stupid it's painful to observe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO DUMBASS! I knew YOU would say that coming from the ignorant side of life.
> 
> Asians are no more hard working and study intensive than ANY fuckin kid from any other race. Idiots like you are under the ridiculous impression that Asian kids are born prodigy's..THEY'RE NOT YOU DUMB ASSHOLE!
> 
> Given the proper QUIET, SAFE Environment you can turn a slow retard into a Genius.
> 
> So your logic is severely flawed to think just hard work and commitment is all a child needs to succeed in the classroom. You need way more things in place than that.
> 
> You put a Asian family in the middle of the ghetto TODAY, and I guarantee you that child will struggle in school. So the Environment a child is in plays a HUGE part in their overall educational growth and ultimate success in the world when they graduate. IF they graduate at all.
> 
> Since you're of the self-defeating mentality you can't see the forest for the trees on this issue. and you never will with that lump of ignorance between your ears catching dust.
Click to expand...


South East Asians do have higher IQ's than caucasians.


----------



## blimpo

Unkotare said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have watched the current videos that were made in the past few years of interviews with American college students that voted for Obama there is no doubt that many American students are at the least poorly educated and ignorant, they are sometimes also plainly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those Charlie Daniels look-a-likes that populate trailer parks with Romney signs by their pickups are more intelligent and informed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Class warfare, lefty? Or just being an arrogant, pretentious dick?
Click to expand...




Both, arrogent and a pretentious dick that uses observation.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> And yet, American universities are the best in the world.



imagine what they'd be if liberal unions had not made our public school grads about the dumbest in the civilized world!!


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, American universities are the best in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine what they'd be if liberal unions had not made our public school grads about the dumbest in the civilized world!!
Click to expand...


Imagine how much more seriously you'd be taken if you could communicate without relying on slogans and hyperbole?


----------



## Moonglow

jasonnfree said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called 'Hard Work' and 'Committment to Education.' These may be difficult concepts for you to grasp.
> 
> 
> And 'Asian' refers to any of a huge and diverse number of peoples from a very large region of the planet. 'Hindu' is a religion. You are so fucking stupid it's painful to observe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO DUMBASS! I knew YOU would say that coming from the ignorant side of life.
> 
> Asians are no more hard working and study intensive than ANY fuckin kid from any other race. Idiots like you are under the ridiculous impression that Asian kids are born prodigy's..THEY'RE NOT YOU DUMB ASSHOLE!
> 
> Given the proper QUIET, SAFE Environment you can turn a slow retard into a Genius.
> 
> So your logic is severely flawed to think just hard work and commitment is all a child needs to succeed in the classroom. You need way more things in place than that.
> 
> You put a Asian family in the middle of the ghetto TODAY, and I guarantee you that child will struggle in school. So the Environment a child is in plays a HUGE part in their overall educational growth and ultimate success in the world when they graduate. IF they graduate at all.
> 
> Since you're of the self-defeating mentality you can't see the forest for the trees on this issue. and you never will with that lump of ignorance between your ears catching dust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to any library in any city where there is an asian population and see who is studying.  Asian outnumber whites in the study department.  From what I've seen. Who wins the spelling bees?  Mostly kids of Indian extraction (the country).
Click to expand...


Home schooled kids usually win.


----------



## Moonglow

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, American universities are the best in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine what they'd be if liberal unions had not made our public school grads about the dumbest in the civilized world!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine how much more seriously you'd be taken if you could communicate without relying on slogans and hyperbole?
Click to expand...


It's that private school education seeping out.


----------



## Unkotare

Moonglow said:


> It's that private school education seeping out.






Meaning what?


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will depend on the child, and the family, and their neighbors and a lot of other things. And YES, there are Asian families - lots of them - living in impoverished inner-city neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, ditz, the ENVIRONMENT.
> 
> If that Asian kid is being say for example bullied by the Black kids. HE WILL NOT FOCUS ON HIS STUDIES LIKE HE SHOULD. he will most likely look for ways to defend himself day in and day out until the bullying stops.
> 
> *Name one Asian that grew up in the ghettos of America and is a success today?*
> 
> I'll give you a week to come with an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would need a week to tie your own shoes, idiot. There are hundreds of thousands of Americans - white, black, asian, latino, etc. who grew up in poor neighborhoods and became successful. It's called AMERICA, you moron. Does it make it easy when you grow up in a poor neighborhood? No, that's why people move out of those neighborhoods as soon as and whenever they can. All of which is beside the point since it was never my argument that it is easy to grow up in a poor neighborhood. This is just another example of you substituting your imagination for actually knowing anything about what you are trying to talk about.
> 
> 
> When you are done playing with your straw man maybe you can respond to something I actually said.
Click to expand...



That's what I thought. when you can prove shit you bitch up with insults and corny innuendos.

you're dismissed.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Grandma said:


> 4,
> 
> I am guessing by hindu you mean Indian. India used to be a British territory. A huge number of Indians learn english, punjab, and their regional dialect at their schools in India. Japanese students learn english in Japanese schools. Middle-class Spaniards can speak two - or more foreign languages fluently, english is one of them.
> 
> You are insane, btw.



you dumbass fruitcake, if that were so. WHY can't their parents speak a lick of gotdamn English when they get over here? English is not the first language in those lands you asshole. 

I'll give you 2 weeks you come back with an answwer.


----------



## Moonglow

They all speak English well where I live, in SW Missouri.


----------



## Votto

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.



Think for a second.  If you want to control the masses and have them elect you every 4 years, do you want an educated public or one we have now?

We are talking about a nation that elected both "W" and Obama, not once, but twice!!!

Doh!!!


----------



## 4Horsemen

Moonglow said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO DUMBASS! I knew YOU would say that coming from the ignorant side of life.
> 
> Asians are no more hard working and study intensive than ANY fuckin kid from any other race. Idiots like you are under the ridiculous impression that Asian kids are born prodigy's..THEY'RE NOT YOU DUMB ASSHOLE!
> 
> Given the proper QUIET, SAFE Environment you can turn a slow retard into a Genius.
> 
> So your logic is severely flawed to think just hard work and commitment is all a child needs to succeed in the classroom. You need way more things in place than that.
> 
> You put a Asian family in the middle of the ghetto TODAY, and I guarantee you that child will struggle in school. So the Environment a child is in plays a HUGE part in their overall educational growth and ultimate success in the world when they graduate. IF they graduate at all.
> 
> Since you're of the self-defeating mentality you can't see the forest for the trees on this issue. and you never will with that lump of ignorance between your ears catching dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to any library in any city where there is an asian population and see who is studying.  Asian outnumber whites in the study department.  From what I've seen. Who wins the spelling bees?  Mostly kids of Indian extraction (the country).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Home schooled kids usually win.
Click to expand...


That's just part of it. the kicker is HOW do they get the materials to homeschool with in the first place?

Let Unkotare dumbass tell it, they just flew over here with a translation booklet and some bus tokens. what a dumbass.


----------



## Votto

Moonglow said:


> They all speak English well where I live, in SW Missouri.



Can they walk and chew gum at the same time as well?


----------



## 4Horsemen

Moonglow said:


> They all speak English well where I live, in SW Missouri.



After years of being kooped up in the house and being taught English by a translator. sure.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, ditz, the ENVIRONMENT.
> 
> If that Asian kid is being say for example bullied by the Black kids. HE WILL NOT FOCUS ON HIS STUDIES LIKE HE SHOULD. he will most likely look for ways to defend himself day in and day out until the bullying stops.
> 
> *Name one Asian that grew up in the ghettos of America and is a success today?*
> 
> I'll give you a week to come with an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would need a week to tie your own shoes, idiot. There are hundreds of thousands of Americans - white, black, asian, latino, etc. who grew up in poor neighborhoods and became successful. It's called AMERICA, you moron. Does it make it easy when you grow up in a poor neighborhood? No, that's why people move out of those neighborhoods as soon as and whenever they can. All of which is beside the point since it was never my argument that it is easy to grow up in a poor neighborhood. This is just another example of you substituting your imagination for actually knowing anything about what you are trying to talk about.
> 
> 
> When you are done playing with your straw man maybe you can respond to something I actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. .
Click to expand...



You thought that you were proven wrong AGAIN? That's right, you ignorant little shit.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4,
> 
> I am guessing by hindu you mean Indian. India used to be a British territory. A huge number of Indians learn english, punjab, and their regional dialect at their schools in India. Japanese students learn english in Japanese schools. Middle-class Spaniards can speak two - or more foreign languages fluently, english is one of them.
> 
> You are insane, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dumbass fruitcake, if that were so. WHY can't their parents speak a lick of gotdamn English when they get over here? English is not the first language in those lands you asshole.
> 
> I'll give you 2 weeks you come back with an answwer.
Click to expand...



She is right, you are wrong. Try learning something before making an ass of yourself, kid.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to any library in any city where there is an asian population and see who is studying.  Asian outnumber whites in the study department.  From what I've seen. Who wins the spelling bees?  Mostly kids of Indian extraction (the country).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled kids usually win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just part of it. the kicker is HOW do they get the materials to homeschool with in the first place?
> 
> Let Unkotare dumbass tell it, they just flew over here with a translation booklet and some bus tokens. what a dumbass.
Click to expand...



International students no not homeschool. However, materials and curricula are not a state secret no matter how badly you want to believe some stupid conspiracy theory.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all speak English well where I live, in SW Missouri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of being kooped up in the house and being taught English by a translator. sure.
Click to expand...



After years of living in the US, studying hard, and giving a damn. Of course most of the people that an ignorant fool like you assumes to be 'foreigners' are most likely Americans born and raised here.

You are painfully stupid.


----------



## thanatos144

ENOUGH! Our children do not leave highschool smarter then they did 20 years ago. Anyone who thinks they are is lying to themselves and the rest of us. Our schools are failing. Maybe instead of fucking ignoring the problem and saying how great teachers are we should fix the damn problem.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooled kids usually win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just part of it. the kicker is HOW do they get the materials to homeschool with in the first place?
> 
> Let Unkotare dumbass tell it, they just flew over here with a translation booklet and some bus tokens. what a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> International students no not homeschool. However, materials and curricula are not a state secret no matter how badly you want to believe some stupid conspiracy theory.
Click to expand...


You dumbass old fart. You think those foreign kids go home to watch TV like YOU do?

NO, they are HOMESCHOOLED even after the regular school day is over with.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Unkotare said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all speak English well where I live, in SW Missouri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of being kooped up in the house and being taught English by a translator. sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After years of living in the US, studying hard, and giving a damn.
Click to expand...



Don' forget the translation booklet and bus tokens. IDIOT.


----------



## 4Horsemen

thanatos144 said:


> ENOUGH! *Our children do not leave highschool smarter then they did 20 years ago. *Anyone who thinks they are is lying to themselves and the rest of us. Our schools are failing. Maybe instead of fucking ignoring the problem and saying how great teachers are we should fix the damn problem.



And it's by design.


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just part of it. the kicker is HOW do they get the materials to homeschool with in the first place?
> 
> Let Unkotare dumbass tell it, they just flew over here with a translation booklet and some bus tokens. what a dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International students no not homeschool. However, materials and curricula are not a state secret no matter how badly you want to believe some stupid conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumbass old fart. You think those foreign kids go home to watch TV like YOU do?
> 
> NO, they are HOMESCHOOLED even after the regular school day is over with.
Click to expand...




That's not what homeschooled means, you stupid little punk. How many times do I have to tell you that I have nearly 20 years of experience working with international students and immigrants in general? I know more about this than you will ever know about any topic. 
Why don't you just accept the fact that you don't know what the hell you are talking about and spare yourself further humiliation?


----------



## Unkotare

4Horsemen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> After years of being kooped up in the house and being taught English by a translator. sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of living in the US, studying hard, and giving a damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don' forget the translation booklet and bus tokens. IDIOT.
Click to expand...




There's more to life than sniffing glue, kid. Go somewhere and try to grow up a little.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Votto said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think for a second.  If you want to control the masses and have them elect you every 4 years, do you want an educated public or one we have now?
> 
> We are talking about a nation that elected both "W" and Obama, not once, but twice!!!
> 
> Doh!!!
Click to expand...


what??? 


1) liberals control education and subvert our contry by turning out very very dumb entitled liberals looking for welfare or other freebies

2) The Republican hope is a very educated, moral population that wants freedom, not welfare,  as our founders did. The hope is for people who can sustain themselves and have something left over for the common good.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

4Horsemen said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because the 5 year old just off the boat from Bangladesh isn't OWED anything.   Black kids in inner city schools are owed at least an "A".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no.  Black kids are owed the decency of a quiet classroom and Administrators/teachers that actually give a fuck about teaching so they CAN learn better.
Click to expand...


Actually their teacher said the kids in the South Bronx right off the boat from Bangledesh (no clothes, electricity, or English in Bangledesh) did far better than the native born welfare addicted black ghetto kids when in the same classroom.


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because the 5 year old just off the boat from Bangladesh isn't OWED anything.   Black kids in inner city schools are owed at least an "A".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no.  Black kids are owed the decency of a quiet classroom and Administrators/teachers that actually give a fuck about teaching so they CAN learn better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually their teacher said the kids in the South Bronx right off the boat from Bangledesh[sic] (no clothes, electricity, or English in Bangledesh[sic]) did far better than the native born welfare addicted black ghetto kids when in the same classroom.
Click to expand...


There are (of course) clothes, electricity, and English in Bangladesh.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Unkotare said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no.  Black kids are owed the decency of a quiet classroom and Administrators/teachers that actually give a fuck about teaching so they CAN learn better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually their teacher said the kids in the South Bronx right off the boat from Bangledesh[sic] (no clothes, electricity, or English in Bangledesh[sic]) did far better than the native born welfare addicted black ghetto kids when in the same classroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are (of course) clothes, electricity, and English in Bangladesh.
Click to expand...


but by in large not for the kids in question


----------



## Unkotare

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually their teacher said the kids in the South Bronx right off the boat from Bangledesh[sic] (no clothes, electricity, or English in Bangledesh[sic]) did far better than the native born welfare addicted black ghetto kids when in the same classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are (of course) clothes, electricity, and English in Bangladesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but by in large not for the kids in question
Click to expand...




The kids in question had NO clothes or electricity? Bullshit.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Funny thing is the left wants to throw more money at a broken system. We need reform is what we need.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Matthew said:


> Funny thing is the left wants to throw more money at a broken system. We need reform is what we need.



reform means vouchers!! LIberals hate the idea of unions being responsible for results. They are more than happy to sacrifce our children. It reminds me of the union that refused to load our submarines in WW2 in when it meant our Pacific fleet was unprotected.


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is the left wants to throw more money at a broken system. We need reform is what we need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reform means vouchers!! LIberals hate the idea of unions being responsible for results. They are more than happy to sacrifce our children. It reminds me of the union that refused to load our submarines in WW2 in when it meant our Pacific fleet was unprotected.
Click to expand...


Imagine some longshoremen refuse to load submarines and our whole Pacific Fleet is unprotected. I also remember some US navy personell that refused to load some ships during WWII, but they weren't union so I guess it was OK. 
But the worst part of that whole episode is that after the war all those longshoremen became union teachers. In fact, my fifth grade teacher was one of those longshoremen, Mrs. Wagner, a tough cookie with huge arms, but she loved music and math.    
Still, it's hard to believe, the whole Pacific Fleet unprotected, disgusting.


----------



## squeeze berry

Matthew said:


> Funny thing is the left wants to throw more money at a broken system. We need reform is what we need.



not broken

realistic expectations are needed

Not everyone can or should go to university as Fearless Leader suggests


----------



## idb

squeeze berry said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is the left wants to throw more money at a broken system. We need reform is what we need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not broken
> 
> realistic expectations are needed
> 
> Not everyone can or should go to university as Fearless Leader suggests
Click to expand...


Where did he say that?


----------



## squeeze berry

idb said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is the left wants to throw more money at a broken system. We need reform is what we need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not broken
> 
> realistic expectations are needed
> 
> Not everyone can or should go to university as Fearless Leader suggests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did he say that?
Click to expand...


in an address to the Urban League


----------



## idb

squeeze berry said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> not broken
> 
> realistic expectations are needed
> 
> Not everyone can or should go to university as Fearless Leader suggests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in an address to the Urban League
Click to expand...


Is this the speech you mean?


> We&#8217;ve made it our mission to make a higher education more affordable for every American who wants to go to school.  That's why we fought to extend our college tuition tax credit for working families -- (applause) -- saving millions of families thousands of dollars.
> 
> That&#8217;s why we&#8217;ve fought to make college more affordable for an additional 200,000 African American students by increasing Pell grants.  (Applause.)  That&#8217;s why we&#8217;ve strengthened this nation&#8217;s commitment to our community colleges, and to our HBCUs. (Applause.)
> 
> That&#8217;s why, tomorrow, I&#8217;m establishing the first-ever White House Initiative on Educational Excellence for African Americans &#8211;- (applause) -- so that every child has greater access to a complete and competitive education from the time they're born all through the time they get a career.
> 
> And that&#8217;s why we&#8217;re pushing all colleges and universities to cut their costs -- (applause) -- because we can&#8217;t keep asking taxpayers to subsidize skyrocketing tuition.  A higher education in the 21st century cannot be a luxury.  It is a vital necessity that every American should be able to afford.  (Applause.)  I want all these young people to be getting a higher education, and I don&#8217;t want them loaded up with tens of thousands of dollars of debt just to get an education.  That&#8217;s how we make America great. (Applause.)


http://www.bet.com/news/features/vo...-at-the-national-urban-league-convention.html

How does he get away with ordering everyone to go to college like that?

Jeez...it's just one outrage after another with this President isn't it?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is the left wants to throw more money at a broken system. We need reform is what we need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reform means vouchers!! LIberals hate the idea of unions being responsible for results. They are more than happy to sacrifce our children. It reminds me of the union that refused to load our submarines in WW2 in when it meant our Pacific fleet was unprotected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine some longshoremen refuse to load submarines and our whole Pacific Fleet is unprotected. I also remember some US navy personell that refused to load some ships during WWII, but they weren't union so I guess it was OK.
> But the worst part of that whole episode is that after the war all those longshoremen became union teachers. In fact, my fifth grade teacher was one of those longshoremen, Mrs. Wagner, a tough cookie with huge arms, but she loved music and math.
> Still, it's hard to believe, the whole Pacific Fleet unprotected, disgusting.
Click to expand...


not the whole fleet just the part of it that would have been protected by that submarine had the union been willing to load it. Unions  feel very very entitled for some strange reason.


----------



## squeeze berry

idb said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in an address to the Urban League
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the speech you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> We&#8217;ve made it our mission to make a higher education more affordable for every American who wants to go to school.  That's why we fought to extend our college tuition tax credit for working families -- (applause) -- saving millions of families thousands of dollars.
> 
> That&#8217;s why we&#8217;ve fought to make college more affordable for an additional 200,000 African American students by increasing Pell grants.  (Applause.)  That&#8217;s why we&#8217;ve strengthened this nation&#8217;s commitment to our community colleges, and to our HBCUs. (Applause.)
> 
> That&#8217;s why, tomorrow, I&#8217;m establishing the first-ever White House Initiative on Educational Excellence for African Americans &#8211;- (applause) -- so that every child has greater access to a complete and competitive education from the time they're born all through the time they get a career.
> 
> And that&#8217;s why we&#8217;re pushing all colleges and universities to cut their costs -- (applause) -- because we can&#8217;t keep asking taxpayers to subsidize skyrocketing tuition.  A higher education in the 21st century cannot be a luxury.  It is a vital necessity that every American should be able to afford.  (Applause.)  I want all these young people to be getting a higher education, and I don&#8217;t want them loaded up with tens of thousands of dollars of debt just to get an education.  That&#8217;s how we make America great. (Applause.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transcript: Obama's Speech at the National Urban League Convention | News | BET
> 
> How does he get away with ordering everyone to go to college like that?
> 
> Jeez...it's just one outrage after another with this President isn't it?
Click to expand...


in 2009 he made the statement that any person that wanted to go to college should be able to go to college.

Educational Excellence for african Americans? really? 

PS I never used the word "ordered". You made that up


----------



## idb

squeeze berry said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> in an address to the Urban League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the speech you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Weve made it our mission to make a higher education more affordable for every American who wants to go to school.  That's why we fought to extend our college tuition tax credit for working families -- (applause) -- saving millions of families thousands of dollars.
> 
> Thats why weve fought to make college more affordable for an additional 200,000 African American students by increasing Pell grants.  (Applause.)  Thats why weve strengthened this nations commitment to our community colleges, and to our HBCUs. (Applause.)
> 
> Thats why, tomorrow, Im establishing the first-ever White House Initiative on Educational Excellence for African Americans - (applause) -- so that every child has greater access to a complete and competitive education from the time they're born all through the time they get a career.
> 
> And thats why were pushing all colleges and universities to cut their costs -- (applause) -- because we cant keep asking taxpayers to subsidize skyrocketing tuition.  A higher education in the 21st century cannot be a luxury.  It is a vital necessity that every American should be able to afford.  (Applause.)  I want all these young people to be getting a higher education, and I dont want them loaded up with tens of thousands of dollars of debt just to get an education.  Thats how we make America great. (Applause.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transcript: Obama's Speech at the National Urban League Convention | News | BET
> 
> How does he get away with ordering everyone to go to college like that?
> 
> Jeez...it's just one outrage after another with this President isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in 2009 he made the statement that any person that wanted to go to college should be able to go to college.
> 
> Educational Excellence for african Americans? really?
> 
> PS I never used the word "ordered". You made that up
Click to expand...


True, I was paraphrasing you...if that wasn't what you meant then I apologise.
The constant hyberbole here sometimes means I don't think about my replies as much as I should.

Obama's intent, as I understand it, is that anyone that qualifies for college, and wants to go, should not be prevented for economic reasons.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

idb said:


> Obama's intent, as I understand it, is that anyone that qualifies for college, and wants to go, should not be prevented for economic reasons.



Barry had two communist parents, supports single payer,  and voted to the left of Bernie Sanders. His intent is always more and more welfare without end!!


----------



## squeeze berry

idb said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the speech you mean?
> 
> Transcript: Obama's Speech at the National Urban League Convention | News | BET
> 
> How does he get away with ordering everyone to go to college like that?
> 
> Jeez...it's just one outrage after another with this President isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 2009 he made the statement that any person that wanted to go to college should be able to go to college.
> 
> Educational Excellence for african Americans? really?
> 
> PS I never used the word "ordered". You made that up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, I was paraphrasing you...if that wasn't what you meant then I apologise.
> The constant hyberbole here sometimes means I don't think about my replies as much as I should.
> 
> Obama's intent, as I understand it, is that anyone that qualifies for college, and wants to go, should not be prevented for economic reasons.
Click to expand...


I'm coming at it from a different angle.

I work in a public school. Parents expect their kids to go to college. Politicians say stuff like this and give parents the idea that their Downs syndrome child can go to college and if the child shows no progress in that direction, it's the school's fault.
true story BTW ^ 


But i do know what you mean by hyperbole


----------



## idb

squeeze berry said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> in 2009 he made the statement that any person that wanted to go to college should be able to go to college.
> 
> Educational Excellence for african Americans? really?
> 
> PS I never used the word "ordered". You made that up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, I was paraphrasing you...if that wasn't what you meant then I apologise.
> The constant hyberbole here sometimes means I don't think about my replies as much as I should.
> 
> Obama's intent, as I understand it, is that anyone that qualifies for college, and wants to go, should not be prevented for economic reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm coming at it from a different angle.
> 
> I work in a public school. Parents expect their kids to go to college. Politicians say stuff like this and give parents the idea that their Downs syndrome child can go to college and if the child shows no progress in that direction, it's the school's fault.
> true story BTW ^
> 
> 
> But i do know what you mean by hyperbole
Click to expand...

It can't be easy to tell parents the truth about their little darlings at times.

To be fair, Obama included apprenticeships, community colleges and vocational training in his vision for further education.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

idb said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, I was paraphrasing you...if that wasn't what you meant then I apologise.
> The constant hyberbole here sometimes means I don't think about my replies as much as I should.
> 
> Obama's intent, as I understand it, is that anyone that qualifies for college, and wants to go, should not be prevented for economic reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming at it from a different angle.
> 
> I work in a public school. Parents expect their kids to go to college. Politicians say stuff like this and give parents the idea that their Downs syndrome child can go to college and if the child shows no progress in that direction, it's the school's fault.
> true story BTW ^
> 
> 
> But i do know what you mean by hyperbole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be easy to tell parents the truth about their little darlings at times.
> 
> To be fair, Obama included apprenticeships, community colleges and vocational training in his vision for further education.
Click to expand...


right, and training to work for Solyndra and other greenies was part of his vision, which of course could not be as good as the Republican free markets vision!! Is that hard for you to understand.


----------



## idb

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming at it from a different angle.
> 
> I work in a public school. Parents expect their kids to go to college. Politicians say stuff like this and give parents the idea that their Downs syndrome child can go to college and if the child shows no progress in that direction, it's the school's fault.
> true story BTW ^
> 
> 
> But i do know what you mean by hyperbole
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be easy to tell parents the truth about their little darlings at times.
> 
> To be fair, Obama included apprenticeships, community colleges and vocational training in his vision for further education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right, and training to work for Solyndra and other greenies was part of his vision, which of course could not be as good as the Republican free markets vision!! Is that hard for you to understand.
Click to expand...


Perfectly conservative non-sequiter.
The discussion was about making education and training accessible to all.
I bet you have Post-It notes with talking points that you just *have* to get out stuck all over your computer, no matter whether they have anything to do with the conversation or not.
Now do you understand why we are convinced that conservatives can't hold more than one thought in their head at the same time?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> To be fair, Obama included apprenticeships, community colleges and vocational training in his vision for further education.



Yeah, what a "snob" to think we should educate our kids. 

Meanwhile, rw's want to cut education and the damn GObP wants to cut funding.

Then, there's the conservative Texasss school book writers who want to (or did?) take Jefferson out of the textbooks because he didn't contribute much.

Wish the lot of them would secede.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

idb said:


> To be fair, Obama included apprenticeships, community colleges and vocational training in his vision for further education.



right, and training to work for Solyndra and other greenies was part of his vision, which of course could not be as good as the Republican free markets vision!! Is that hard for you to understand.[/QUOTE]



idb said:


> Perfectly conservative non-sequiter.
> The discussion was about making education and training accessible to all.



and I said the liberal Obama accessible training would often be for non-existent greenie Solyndra jobs. Get it now?????


----------



## idb

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, Obama included apprenticeships, community colleges and vocational training in his vision for further education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right, and training to work for Solyndra and other greenies was part of his vision, which of course could not be as good as the Republican free markets vision!! Is that hard for you to understand.
Click to expand...




idb said:


> Perfectly conservative non-sequiter.
> The discussion was about making education and training accessible to all.



and I said the liberal Obama accessible training would often be for non-existent greenie Solyndra jobs. Get it now?????[/QUOTE]

A perfect example of conservatives' lack of reason.

Most training can be transported between companies - it's unlikely that a diploma in sweeping floors or precision machining will only be good for one company.

Now do you see why we are 100% certain that conservatives are unable to present a logical argument because their conclusion must always refer to their hatred of Obama?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

idb said:


> A perfect example of conservatives' lack of reason.



lets see!!!



idb said:


> Most training can be transported between companies - it's unlikely that a diploma in sweeping floors or precision machining will only be good for one company.



if i disagreed I'll pay you $10,000.
Bet or run away with your liberal strawman between your legs!!



idb said:


> Now do you see why we are 100% certain that conservatives are unable to present a logical argument?



no dear,  don't see at all please try to explain!! Thanks; if you can't you must admit to being a liberal.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it is so embarrassing to admit their government programs have failed. It would be like Castro admitting his government programs had failed. To a liberal its better to watch people die than admit to failure.
> 
> A voucher system would obviously produce constant capitalistic pressure toward improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your title is factually incorrect.  We do not have the dumbest kids in the world.  If you want to argue that we rank near the bottom of industrialized nations in terms of the education quality, despite the fact that we put the second most amount of money towards it than any nation in the world, that would be a fair point.  We definitely aren't getting the bang for our buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes its exactly like health care!! The liberals have socialized it and it works like the Soviet Union  and Red China worked when they were socialized.
Click to expand...



so then why on earth do liberals still support the status quo????


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your title is factually incorrect.  We do not have the dumbest kids in the world.  If you want to argue that we rank near the bottom of industrialized nations in terms of the education quality, despite the fact that we put the second most amount of money towards it than any nation in the world, that would be a fair point.  We definitely aren't getting the bang for our buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes its exactly like health care!! The liberals have socialized it and it works like the Soviet Union  and Red China worked when they were socialized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so then why on earth do liberals still support the status quo????
Click to expand...


So here's a change from the status quo: America should make sure our best and brightest young people to college. The college education would be used first and formost for the best inerests of the nation not the student's, not the family's but the country's?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> The college education would be used first and formost for the best inerests of the nation not the student's, not the family's but the country's?



the best interest of the country is a booming capitalist economy based on  individuals following their passions. It does not come from a liberal Nazi in Washington telling them to do what he guesses is best for the country.


----------



## Rozman

The unions fight tooth and nail any criticism of their members.


----------



## squeeze berry

luddly.neddite said:


> To be fair, Obama included apprenticeships, community colleges and vocational training in his vision for further education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what a "snob" to think we should educate our kids.
> 
> Meanwhile, rw's want to cut education and the damn GObP wants to cut funding.
> 
> Then, there's the conservative Texasss school book writers who want to (or did?) take Jefferson out of the textbooks because he didn't contribute much.
> 
> Wish the lot of them would secede.
Click to expand...


you mean George Jefferson, right?

By all means let's keep George in there to be politically correct


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes its exactly like health care!! The liberals have socialized it and it works like the Soviet Union  and Red China worked when they were socialized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so then why on earth do liberals still support the status quo????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So here's a change from the status quo: America should make sure our best and brightest young people to college. The college education would be used first and formost for the best inerests of the nation not the student's, not the family's but the country's?
Click to expand...




The best interests of the nation are served by each individual pursuing their own individual goals. You are dangerously misguided.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> so then why on earth do liberals still support the status quo????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a change from the status quo: America should make sure our best and brightest young people to college. The college education would be used first and formost for the best inerests of the nation not the student's, not the family's but the country's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best interests of the nation are served by each individual pursuing their own individual goals. You are dangerously misguided.
Click to expand...


As young people are admitted to a military academy for the service they will render later, so an education could be provided for those most able to profit from education, and no post-service would be required. How many of our most able young people will never see the inside of a college, are we wasting some of our most able? 
Did the GI Bill pay off? That education was given for military service, but instead of military service we used the most- able-to-profit criteria and most likely to return a benefit to the US? Of course, we would have to accept that most of the politician's children would qualify.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a change from the status quo: America should make sure our best and brightest young people to college. The college education would be used first and formost for the best inerests of the nation not the student's, not the family's but the country's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best interests of the nation are served by each individual pursuing their own individual goals. You are dangerously misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As young people are admitted to a military academy for the service they will render later, so an education could be provided for those most able to profit from education, and no post-service would be required. How many of our most able young people will never see the inside of a college, are we wasting some of our most able?
Click to expand...


"How many of our most able young people will never see the inside of a college"?

Very few.


----------



## Unkotare

Central planning and control doesn't work, despite the fantasies of 'progressives.'


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Central planning and control doesn't work, despite the fantasies of 'progressives.'



Ever try not planning? Governments plan and control they can't seem to help it. Can you name a nation that does not plan, does not control?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Central planning and control doesn't work, despite the fantasies of 'progressives.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever try not planning? Governments plan and control they can't seem to help it. Can you name a nation that does not plan, does not control?
Click to expand...


You're missing an adjective, champ.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Central planning and control doesn't work, despite the fantasies of 'progressives.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever try not planning? Governments plan and control they can't seem to help it. Can you name a nation that does not plan, does not control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing an adjective, champ.
Click to expand...


And you are missing an answer.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever try not planning? Governments plan and control they can't seem to help it. Can you name a nation that does not plan, does not control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing an adjective, champ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are missing an answer.
Click to expand...



If you want an answer, don't include a false premise.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Central planning and control doesn't work, despite the fantasies of 'progressives.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever try not planning? Governments plan and control they can't seem to help it. Can you name a nation that does not plan, does not control?
Click to expand...


too stupid!! All economies are mixed so the issue is how much planning and control, a liberal or conservative amount!!

Is that really over your head??


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Central planning and control doesn't work, despite the fantasies of 'progressives.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever try not planning? Governments plan and control they can't seem to help it. Can you name a nation that does not plan, does not control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> too stupid!! All economies are mixed so the issue is how much planning and control, a liberal or conservative amount!!
> 
> Is that really over your head??
Click to expand...


If all econmies are mixed, what are America's mixed economies?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> If all econmies are mixed, what are America's mixed economies?



dear, America has only one economy; that one economy contains elements of both capitalism and socialism. Hence, it is called mixed,i.e., containing elements of capitalism and socialism.

Got it now?


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all econmies are mixed, what are America's mixed economies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear, America has only one economy; that one economy contains elements of both capitalism and socialism. Hence, it is called mixed,i.e., containing elements of capitalism and socialism.
> 
> Got it now?
Click to expand...


So how is America's mixed economy of socialism and capitalism working? Would you recommend that system of socialism and capitalism to other countries?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all econmies are mixed, what are America's mixed economies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear, America has only one economy; that one economy contains elements of both capitalism and socialism. Hence, it is called mixed,i.e., containing elements of capitalism and socialism.
> 
> Got it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how is America's mixed economy of socialism and capitalism working? Would you recommend that system of socialism and capitalism to other countries?
Click to expand...


why ask idiotic questions? Why not state your conclusions and defend them or admit you lack the IQ to do so? 

At least by your wording you admit that America has only one economy!! Do you think by changing the subject we forget how little you know?? 

Why not openly try to learn??? Do you want to be a liberal all your life??


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, America has only one economy; that one economy contains elements of both capitalism and socialism. Hence, it is called mixed,i.e., containing elements of capitalism and socialism.
> 
> Got it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how is America's mixed economy of socialism and capitalism working? Would you recommend that system of socialism and capitalism to other countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why ask idiotic questions? Why not state your conclusions and defend them or admit you lack the IQ to do so?
> 
> At least by your wording you admit that America has only one economy!! Do you think by changing the subject we forget how little you know??
> 
> Why not openly try to learn??? Do you want to be a liberal all your life??
Click to expand...


 Any idea how long America has had that mixed economy? 
Do you suppose that if we have a mixed economy of socialism and capitalism it is possible that there is also a touch of fascism, maybe some mercantilism, how about feudalism and finally communism in our economy? Any ideas of America's economic history?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is America's mixed economy of socialism and capitalism working? Would you recommend that system of socialism and capitalism to other countries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why ask idiotic questions? Why not state your conclusions and defend them or admit you lack the IQ to do so?
> 
> At least by your wording you admit that America has only one economy!! Do you think by changing the subject we forget how little you know??
> 
> Why not openly try to learn??? Do you want to be a liberal all your life??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any idea how long America has had that mixed economy?
> Do you suppose that if we have a mixed economy of socialism and capitalism it is possible that there is also a touch of fascism, maybe some mercantilism, how about feudalism and finally communism in our economy? Any ideas of America's economic history?
Click to expand...


dear, you're asking questions but not stating conclusions?? We could all ask idiotic questions forever. Get it now???


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> why ask idiotic questions? Why not state your conclusions and defend them or admit you lack the IQ to do so?
> 
> At least by your wording you admit that America has only one economy!! Do you think by changing the subject we forget how little you know??
> 
> Why not openly try to learn??? Do you want to be a liberal all your life??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how long America has had that mixed economy?
> Do you suppose that if we have a mixed economy of socialism and capitalism it is possible that there is also a touch of fascism, maybe some mercantilism, how about feudalism and finally communism in our economy? Any ideas of America's economic history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dear, you're asking questions but not stating conclusions?? We could all ask idiotic questions forever. Get it now???
Click to expand...


So now questions are idiotic yet you say above, why not openly try to learn, so asking questions is how some people learn, and answering questions is how other people may learn. 
So can you answer the questions or not? Even if you can't answer the question that too is a learning situation.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how long America has had that mixed economy?
> Do you suppose that if we have a mixed economy of socialism and capitalism it is possible that there is also a touch of fascism, maybe some mercantilism, how about feudalism and finally communism in our economy? Any ideas of America's economic history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear, you're asking questions but not stating conclusions?? We could all ask idiotic questions forever. Get it now???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now questions are idiotic yet you say above, why not openly try to learn, so asking questions is how some people learn, and answering questions is how other people may learn.
> So can you answer the questions or not? Even if you can't answer the question that too is a learning situation.
Click to expand...




dear, you're asking questions but not stating conclusions?? We could all ask idiotic questions forever. Get it now???

Is there not one thing you are willing to conclude in defense of liberalism??? Did you ever think about why you are a liberal? Can you say why???


----------



## regent

I'm a liberal because I don't have all the answers, so I ask questions. Maybe people need to ask more questions? I have also found over the years that those with the lowest IQ's usually have all the answers and believe others are too stupid. Tell me, was it hard to accept the premise that America has a mixed economic system?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> I'm a liberal because I don't have all the answers






 Oh yeah, that's _exactly_ the typical liberal attitude!


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a liberal because I don't have all the answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's _exactly_ the typical liberal attitude!
Click to expand...


Thanks. You might have some kind of eye problem though?


----------



## Unkotare

There is no more intolerant, close-minded partisan than a liberal.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> I'm a liberal because I don't have all the answers, so I ask questions.



so you're saying liberals are slow?? You are 100% correct. Do you see any of them willing to debate here?? Now you know why! 




regent said:


> Maybe people need to ask more questions? I have also found over the years that those with the lowest IQ's usually have all the answers and believe others are too stupid.



dear, Aristotle, Jefferson, and Friedman, were not stupid. They had all the answers, they but them in the Constitution, and it produced the greatest nation in human history by far. The only empire of liberty ever!!




regent said:


> Tell me, was it hard to accept the premise that America has a mixed economic system?



too stupid!! Its been in every Econ 101 text book since at least Samuelson so who disputes it?


----------



## blimpo

Most of these piss in your face political rants have no business on a forum about education.

Take it over to the political forum and bore the hell out of everyone there...


----------



## initforme

This thread is hilarious.  The reason why we are struggling?   Simple.  Parents, look in the mirror.   Thats the reason our kids are struggling but we all know its easier to blame the teachers.   If your kid is struggling then YOU need to realize that YOU are a huge part of the problem.   Todays family unit is basically gone, kids are messed up because of it and you want the schools to fix the problem.   I see.


----------



## Unkotare

The erosion of the traditional family is right in line with the radical leftist agenda. However, the biggest problem with the public schools is that they are public.


----------



## initforme

" the biggest problem with the public schools is that they are public. "

Thats too bad your schools are bad.  My kids got a top notch education at the public schools where we make our home.   The teachers were outstanding.   My kids were very well prepared to get a college education, you know, their only chance of succeeding.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

initforme said:


> Todays family unit is basically gone, kids are messed up because of it and you want the schools to fix the problem.  I see



schools are an integral part of the liberal agenda that has destroyed the family:

a)no fault divorce
b)abortion on demand
c)welfare and other entitlements that pay per illigitmate child
d)feminism ( a woman needs a man like a fish needs a bicycle)
e) union schools so people are too stupid to know better


----------



## Unkotare

initforme said:


> " the biggest problem with the public schools is that they are public. "
> 
> Thats too bad your schools are bad.  My kids got a top notch education at the public schools where we make our home.   The teachers were outstanding.   My kids were very well prepared to get a college education, you know, their only chance of succeeding.




You clearly missed the point. And what do you mean by "their only chance of succeeding"?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

initforme said:


> This thread is hilarious.  The reason why we are struggling?   Simple.  Parents, look in the mirror.



but Ozzie and Harriot were 1950's Republican parents too and the illigitmacy rates was not 74%, more like 8%.


----------



## regent

In the 1950's the USSR launched sputnik. America was upset and demanded schools do better. The government pumped money into science. At the time communities afraid of kids (delinquets)  roaming the streets demanded schools keep em off the streets and in school. Schools did as they were told and created programs to keep em in school. School dropout rates suddenly became very important when judging a school. Students that were demoted were most apt to quit school so social promotion was installed, tests made easier, school social programs enlarged and made more important and on and on. 
Schools began graduating students that were not up to par with their previous graduates but more students graduated.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> In the 1950's the USSR launched sputnik. America was upset and demanded schools do better. The government pumped money into science. At the time communities afraid of kids (delinquets)  roaming the streets demanded schools keep em off the streets and in school. Schools did as they were told and created programs to keep em in school. School dropout rates suddenly became very important when judging a school. Students that were demoted were most apt to quit school so social promotion was installed, tests made easier, school social programs enlarged and made more important and on and on.
> Schools began graduating students that were not up to par with their previous graduates but more students graduated.



and your point is??????????????????????????????????


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1950's the USSR launched sputnik. America was upset and demanded schools do better. The government pumped money into science. At the time communities afraid of kids (delinquets)  roaming the streets demanded schools keep em off the streets and in school. Schools did as they were told and created programs to keep em in school. School dropout rates suddenly became very important when judging a school. Students that were demoted were most apt to quit school so social promotion was installed, tests made easier, school social programs enlarged and made more important and on and on.
> Schools began graduating students that were not up to par with their previous graduates but more students graduated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your point is??????????????????????????????????
Click to expand...


Don't worry about it.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1950's the USSR launched sputnik. America was upset and demanded schools do better. The government pumped money into science. At the time communities afraid of kids (delinquets)  roaming the streets demanded schools keep em off the streets and in school. Schools did as they were told and created programs to keep em in school. School dropout rates suddenly became very important when judging a school. Students that were demoted were most apt to quit school so social promotion was installed, tests made easier, school social programs enlarged and made more important and on and on.
> Schools began graduating students that were not up to par with their previous graduates but more students graduated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your point is??????????????????????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it.
Click to expand...


you'll never have a systematic point until you learn the conservative libertarian philosophy of Aristotle Jefferson and Friedman. Sorry . Are you intelligent enough to learn it?


----------



## Koios

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your point is??????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you'll never have a systematic point until you learn the conservative libertarian philosophy of Aristotle Jefferson and Friedman. Sorry . Are you intelligent enough to learn it?
Click to expand...


Let's find out. Quickly now without googling, start with an explanation of Aristotle's philosophy.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Koios said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'll never have a systematic point until you learn the conservative libertarian philosophy of Aristotle Jefferson and Friedman. Sorry . Are you intelligent enough to learn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's find out. Quickly now without googling, start with an explanation of Aristotle's philosophy.
Click to expand...


but why??? you forgot to say??


----------



## Koios

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Koios said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'll never have a systematic point until you learn the conservative libertarian philosophy of Aristotle Jefferson and Friedman. Sorry . Are you intelligent enough to learn it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out. Quickly now without googling, start with an explanation of Aristotle's philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but why??? you forgot to say??
Click to expand...


You'll never understand "why" until you grasp quantum mechanics.  Since you know shit about Aristotle, can you learn QM?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Koios said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koios said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out. Quickly now without googling, start with an explanation of Aristotle's philosophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but why??? you forgot to say??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll never understand "why" until you grasp quantum mechanics.
> Since you know shit about Aristotle, can you learn QM?
Click to expand...



Ill never understand "why" you want me to explain Aristotle's philosophy until I grasp quantum mechanics?????????????????????????????????

You need to start with English. Sorry


----------

